# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում

## Karina

Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ խոսել այն բաների մասին, ինչ Աստված արել է յուրաքանչյուրիս կյանքում: Համոզված եմ, որ այստեղ չենք կարող գրել այն բոլոր հրաշքները, որոնք ՆԱ արել է մեզ համար: Բայց խնդրում եմ կիսվել վկայություններով:  :Smile:

----------

Ափրիկյան (06.09.2014)

----------


## Քամի

Karina  

Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում, խնդրում եմ կիսվեu վկայություններով ...

----------


## Annushka

Կարինա ջան, եթե ես ձեռքերս ծալած նստեի, հավատա ինձ, որ ոչ ոք, այդ թվում նաև Աստված, ոչին չէր անի ինձ համար: Ինձ օգնել են իմ ծնողները, քույրս, ամուսինս, վերջիվերջո ես ինքս ինձ եմ օգնել, և ,գլուխս ջարդելով, հասել եմ իմ նպատակներին: Ինձ ոչինչ հեշտ չի տրվել, ամեն ինչին իմ սեփական ուժերով եմ հասել, թե կրթության, թե մասնագիտության ու աշխատանքի, թե անձնական կյանքի դժվարությունները ինքս եմ աշխատել հաղթահարել: Իսկ երբ մի փոքր թուլացել եմ կամ թերացել, զգացել եմ, որ ամենինչ կարող է հօդս ցնդել:  Հիմա ես և ամուսինս մեր ուժով ու խելքով ենք  առաջ գնում, ապրում ու աշխատում, ինքնուրույն, առանց որևէ մեկի միջամտության.. իսկ եթե հույսներս դնենք երկնային ուժերի վրա միայն, ապա շատ շուտով կհայտվենք փողոցում, ուկզարմանանք, թե Աստված ինչու մեզ ապաստան ու սննունդ, ջերմություն, միմյանց նկատմամբ հարգանք ու սեր չի տալիս: Ա յնպես որ մարդ առաջին հերթին պիտի ապավինի իր ուժերին, որպեսզի կյանքի դժվարությունները ի վիճակի լինի հաղթահարելու, այլ ոչ թե հույսը դնի Աստծո վրա ու նստի թախտին, սպասի բախտին:

----------

soultaker (29.07.2012), Մուշու (15.03.2016)

----------


## Karina

> Կարինա ջան, եթե ես ձեռքերս ծալած նստեի, հավատա ինձ, որ ոչ ոք, այդ թվում նաև Աստված, ոչին չէր անի ինձ համար: Ինձ օգնել են իմ ծնողները, քույրս, ամուսինս, վերջիվերջո ես ինքս ինձ եմ օգնել, և ,գլուխս ջարդելով, հասել եմ իմ նպատակներին: Ինձ ոչինչ հեշտ չի տրվել, ամեն ինչին իմ սեփական ուժերով եմ հասել, թե կրթության, թե մասնագիտության ու աշխատանքի, թե անձնական կյանքի դժվարությունները ինքս եմ աշխատել հաղթահարել: Իսկ երբ մի փոքր թուլացել եմ կամ թերացել, զգացել եմ, որ ամենինչ կարող է հօդս ցնդել:  Հիմա ես և ամուսինս մեր ուժով ու խելքով ենք  առաջ գնում, ապրում ու աշխատում, ինքնուրույն, առանց որևէ մեկի միջամտության.. իսկ եթե հույսներս դնենք երկնային ուժերի վրա միայն, ապա շատ շուտով կհայտվենք փողոցում, ուկզարմանանք, թե Աստված ինչու մեզ ապաստան ու սննունդ, ջերմություն, միմյանց նկատմամբ հարգանք ու սեր չի տալիս: Ա յնպես որ մարդ առաջին հերթին պիտի ապավինի իր ուժերին, որպեսզի կյանքի դժվարությունները ի վիճակի լինի հաղթահարելու, այլ ոչ թե հույսը դնի Աստծո վրա ու նստի թախտին, սպասի բախտին:


Բայց եթե Աստված քեզ խելք ու հնարավորություն չտար աշխատելու դու չէիր կարող աշխատել: 
Աստծուն դուր չեն գալիս այն մարդիկ, որոնք նստում են թախտին ու սպասում բախտին: Ադամին ու Եվային ստեղծելուց հետո Նա իշխանություն տվեց  կենդանական աշխարհի և բնության վրա և պատվիրեց նրանց տիրել երկրին,  և բարգավաճել ու լցնել երկիրը: 
Նա տվել է հնարավորություն և կամք, մնացածը մեզանից է կախված:

----------


## Annushka

> Բայց եթե Աստված քեզ խելք ու հնարավորություն չտար աշխատելու դու չէիր կարող աշխատել: 
> Աստծուն դուր չեն գալիս այն մարդիկ, որոնք նստում են թախտին ու սպասում բախտին: Ադամին ու Եվային ստեղծելուց հետո Նա իշխանություն տվեց  կենդանական աշխարհի և բնության վրա և պատվիրեց նրանց տիրել երկրին,  և բարգավաճել ու լցնել երկիրը: 
> Նա տվել է հնարավորություն և կամք, մնացածը մեզանից է կախված:


Սիրելիս,խելքը և բնավորությունը ես ժառանգել եմ իմ ծնողներից, աշխատասիրությունը նույնպես: Իսկ ապա աշխատել եմ իմ վրա, զարգացրել եմ գիտելիքներս, ստացել երկու բարձրագույն կրթություն: Հնարավորությունները ինքս եմ հայթաթել, մտածել, ելք որոնել, փնտրել, ի դեպ բազմաթիվ դժվարություններ հաղթահարելով, դժբախտություններ տեսնելով,..... թանկ  ու հարազատ, ամենահարազատ մարդու՝ հորս կորուստն եմ տեսել, և պայքարել եմ ամեն ինչի համար.. Գիտես ինչքան կուզենայի, որ Աստված տեսներ ու իմանար, որ առանց իմ հոր որքան ենք տառապելու ու նրա կյանքը խնայեր.. Իսկ հորս նման արդար, բարի ու աշխատասեր, խելացի ու իմաստուն մարդ ես դեռ չեմ տեսել... Հետո էլ ասում եք.... Մի խոսքով,  խելքն ու  հնարավորությունները իրենք իրենց չեն եկել, հասկացիր: Կյանքն ինքնին պայքար է;

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), soultaker (29.07.2012), Մուշու (15.03.2016)

----------


## Second Chance

Անձամբ իմ կյանքում Աստված շատ բան է արել ,ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել ՝ ինչ կա Ինքն է արել... :Smile: 
Բազմաթիվ անգամ համոզվել եմ, որ առանց Նրա ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել , երբ փորձել եմ ինքս լուծել շատ հարցեր պարտվել եմ, երբ հանձնել եմ իրեն ու այդպես գործել դա  բերել է իրական արդյունքների :Wink: 
Շնորհակալ եմ Աստծուն ամեն բանի համար, թե՛ հաջողությունների թե՛ անհաջողությունենրի, որոնց միջոցով ինձ սովորացրել է ճիշտ ապրել ու ճանաչել իրեն:

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011), Grieg (28.01.2009), Janita Hero (27.01.2009), Karina (28.01.2009), Vive L'Armenie (11.03.2009), Yevuk (22.04.2011), Արծիվ (26.04.2011), յոգի (27.09.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011), Սելավի (28.01.2009)

----------


## Janita Hero

> Կարինա ջան, եթե ես ձեռքերս ծալած նստեի, հավատա ինձ, որ ոչ ոք, այդ թվում նաև Աստված, ոչին չէր անի ինձ համար: Ինձ օգնել են իմ ծնողները, քույրս, ամուսինս, վերջիվերջո ես ինքս ինձ եմ օգնել, և ,գլուխս ջարդելով, հասել եմ իմ նպատակներին: Ինձ ոչինչ հեշտ չի տրվել, ամեն ինչին իմ սեփական ուժերով եմ հասել, թե կրթության, թե մասնագիտության ու աշխատանքի, թե անձնական կյանքի դժվարությունները ինքս եմ աշխատել հաղթահարել:


իսկ եթե ասես թե քեզ ով ա տալիս էտ ՈՒԺը ու ճիշտն ասես, ես մի հատ չաղլիկ շնորհակալություն կասեմ քեզ վերոգրյալ գրառմանդ համար :Wink:

----------

Claudia Mori (22.04.2011), Karina (28.01.2009), Yellow Raven (27.01.2009), Կտրուկ (27.01.2009), յոգի (27.09.2011)

----------


## Amaru

> իսկ եթե ասես թե քեզ ով ա տալիս էտ ՈՒԺը ու ճիշտն ասես, ես մի հատ չաղլիկ շնորհակալություն կասեմ քեզ վերոգրյալ գրառմանդ համար


Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ճիշտը որն ա։  :Smile:  չասես էլի, թե գիտես ու վերջ, նման բաները չեն բացատրում և այլն, և այլն...

----------

Annushka (27.01.2009), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ճիշտը որն ա։  չասես էլի, թե գիտես ու վերջ, նման բաները չեն բացատրում և այլն, և այլն...


Կարևորը որ նման բաները զգում են :Wink:

----------

Yevuk (22.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Annushka

> իսկ եթե ասես թե քեզ ով ա տալիս էտ ՈՒԺը ու ճիշտն ասես, ես մի հատ չաղլիկ շնորհակալություն կասեմ քեզ վերոգրյալ գրառմանդ համար


 Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե ով ա տալիս այդ ուժը :Shok:  Ես հավատում եմ, որ տիեզերքն այնքան հզոր ու կատարյալ է,որ մերժել անբացատրելի ու հզոր ուժի մասնակցությունը այս ամենին, ճիշտ չի լինի: Ամեն մարդ հավատում է իր մեջ ապրող աստծուն, ընդունում նրան իր մտացողության ու աշխարհընկալման սահմաններում, սակայն դա չի նշանակում,որ այն ամենը, ինչ կատարվում է մեր կյանքում, պետք է վերագրել Աստծո գոյությանն ու մասնակցությանը.. Ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե  ով է տվել ինձ այդ ուժը, բայց դու էլ չես կարող տալ դրա պատասխանը.. որովհետև դրա պատասխանը ոչ ոք տալ չի կարող, եթե լինենք անկեղծ: Բնության մեջ ցանկացած կենդանի էակ պետք է օժտված լինի այդ ուժով, որ գոյատևի, զարգանա, առաջ գնա և ներդաշնակություն գտնի բնության և իր մեջ:  Մի խոսեք նրա մասին, ինչ չգիտեք հաստատ, իսկ Աստծո մասին ամենս ունենք մեր պատկերացումները և հավատքը: Ուղղակի պետք չէ ամեն դրական բանի համար հիշատակել աստծուն, իսկ բացասականի՝ սատանային:

----------

Gayl (28.01.2009), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Աթեիստ (28.01.2009), Մուշու (15.03.2016), յոգի (27.09.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ոչ մի բան:

ԻՄՀՕ Աստված գոյություն չունի:


Շուտ եմ ասել, դեմքիս թռնել չկա  :Tongue:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), soultaker (29.07.2012), Աթեիստ (28.01.2009), Մուշու (15.03.2016)

----------


## Janita Hero

Միշտ զարմանում եմ գիտեք մեր ջահելության վրա..... հենց այլ թեմաներ են լինում, անգամ, կներեք պիտի ասեմ, անպիտան ու անիմաստ,, շտապ գալիս են պատասխանելու, իրենց հեղինակային կարծիքն ասելու ու ընդվորում առանց թեմայի իմաստը կասկածի տակ դնելու, իսկ հենց հերթը հասնում ա քրիստոնեական ճշմարտությունների վերլուծությանը, միանգամից վրա են տալիս տգետորեն կամ էլ վախենում մի կարծիք գրել՝ ենթագիտակցորեն վախենալով հասարակության ամբոխային ընկալումից...
 Ամեն մարդ էլ իր կյանքում դժվարությունների ա բախվում, դա օգնում ա մարդուն ուժեղանալ, ուժն էլ Աստված ա տալիս: Անգամ մի հոգեվոր հովիվ ասում էր,- «Եթե խնդիրներ չունես, ստուգիր՝ արդյո՞ք կենդանի ես»………
Եթե գրելու լինեմ, թե Աստված ինչ ա արել իմ կյանքում պիտի ասեմ, որ ինչ կա իմ կյանքում ու ինչ ունեմ՝ Նրա շնորհքն ա, թե՝ դրական, թե՝ բացասական /իմ տեսանկյունից/…… ու կարամ միշտ ասեմ ՓԱՌՔ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ: Ես դեռ ծնված չէի, որ Ինքը իմ համար հոգ տարավ, որ ես ծնվեմ ու դա նա անում ա անաչառ՝ ամեն մեկի համար………

.....Կարևոր ա շատ լինել հավատարիմ, այլ ոչ ըմբոստ ու միայն պահանջատեր…… այդժամ կլինեն օրհնությունները ու նյութ՝ էս սիրուն բաժնում արժանի գրառումներ անելու համար:

----------

Har-am (19.12.2016), Karina (28.01.2009), Yevuk (22.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Ոչ մի բան:
> 
> ԻՄՀՕ Աստված գոյություն չունի:
> 
> 
> Շուտ եմ ասել, դեմքիս թռնել չկա


Ես չեմ թռնի, բայց չեմ էլ համաձայնվի հետդ: Հենց մենակ են, որ մենք մտածում ենք, խոսում ենք, արարում ենք, մենակ մեր տիեզերքի գոյությունը, բնության կատարելությունը հերիք ա, որ հրաշքներին հավատանք: Էս ամեն ինչը ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան հրաշք, ուրեմն պետք ա ընդունել ավելի բարձր գիտակցության գոյությունը: Ես չգիտեմ Աստված իրանից ինչ ա ներկայացնում, բայց ես գիտեմ, որ ինքը իրականում են էլ չի, ինչ մեզ բազմաթիվ գիտուններ նկարագրում են: Փորձի մի քիչ քո ձևով պատկերացնել... երևի մի բան կգտնես:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), Rammstein (30.01.2009), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), VisTolog (22.04.2011), Մանուլ (26.05.2011)

----------


## Janita Hero

> Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ճիշտը որն ա։  չասես էլի, թե գիտես ու վերջ, նման բաները չեն բացատրում և այլն, և այլն...


բան չհասկացվեց, նորից խնդրում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

Ամեն ակնթարթի համար պարտական եմ Ն Ր  Ա Ն

----------

Janita Hero (27.01.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ժողովուրդ, մեկ-մեկ նենց եմ զարմանում էս "Կրոն" բաժնի թեմաների վրա  :Shok: 
նենց հարցեր եք բարձրացնում, որ չես հասկանում, էս մարդը հավատում ա, ուղղակի ինքն իրենից ու իր հավատքից գլուխ չի հանում, թե՞ չի հավատում` ձեռ ա առնում... 

Karina, *վկայություններ* ասելով` երևի նկատի ունես էն դեպքերն ու իրադարձությունները, որոնք մեր կյանքում դուրս են սովորական իրերի շարքից ու ընթացքից, որոնցում մենք զգում ենք գերբնական ուժի առկայությունը, նախախնամությունը... բայց մի՞թե դու կարծում ես, որ Աստված միայն դրանցով է ներկա մեր կյանքում: Եթե ոչ` ես իսկապես չեմ հասկանում էս հարցադրումը.  կբացարտե՞ս...

----------


## Janita Hero

> Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե ով ա տալիս այդ ուժը Ես հավատում եմ, որ տիեզերքն այնքան հզոր ու կատարյալ է,որ մերժել անբացատրելի ու հզոր ուժի մասնակցությունը այս ամենին, ճիշտ չի լինի: Ամեն մարդ հավատում է իր մեջ ապրող աստծուն, ընդունում նրան իր մտացողության ու աշխարհընկալման սահմաններում, սակայն դա չի նշանակում,որ այն ամենը, ինչ կատարվում է մեր կյանքում, պետք է վերագրել Աստծո գոյությանն ու մասնակցությանը.. Ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե  ով է տվել ինձ այդ ուժը, բայց դու էլ չես կարող տալ դրա պատասխանը.. որովհետև դրա պատասխանը ոչ ոք տալ չի կարող, եթե լինենք անկեղծ: Բնության մեջ ցանկացած կենդանի էակ պետք է օժտված լինի այդ ուժով, որ գոյատևի, զարգանա, առաջ գնա և ներդաշնակություն գտնի բնության և իր մեջ:  Մի խոսեք նրա մասին, ինչ չգիտեք հաստատ, իսկ Աստծո մասին ամենս ունենք մեր պատկերացումները և հավատքը: Ուղղակի պետք չէ ամեն դրական բանի համար հիշատակել աստծուն, իսկ բացասականի՝ սատանային:


Նախ. Աստված ասում ա,- «հիմարն իր սրտում ասաց Աստված չկա»: այ ստեղ ապրես, որ ասեցիր որ ընդունում ես գոյությունը, ափսոս որ քո ներսի աստվածը ֆսյո ժե աստված ա փոքրատառով…… եթե դու չգիտես էտ ուժի հեղինակի ու մատակարարի մասին, ես գիտեմ ու ՀԱՍՏԱՏ գիտեմ, որ Ինքն ա: Ուրիշ մեկին գիտե՞ս որ ասում ա «Ես եմ հոգնածին ուժ տվողը………» ու որ ասածի տեր ա լինում: Ինքս կյանքովս եմ տեսել , համոզվել, ու անգամ մասնակի ժխտելն իմ կողմից ապերախտություն կլինի առնվազն…… 

ու հետո մի բան հիշեցի.
շատ եմ լսել անգամ քահանաներից, որ ասում են ամեն մարդ իր աստծուն ա նմանվում: Էս կոնտեքստը մտքներում մի խումբ ուսումնասիրողներ մի գյուղացու/որի ուսերին մի ահռելի քանակության փայտի կույտ էր,ինքն էլ կեղտոտ, հոգնած, տանջված, ճգնելով տանում էր, էշն էլ կողքից նույն բեռնվածությամբ ու նույն բնութագրականներով……/ հարցնում են արդյոք հավատում ա Աստծուն: Սա պատասխանում ա,-«իմ աստվածը իմ էշն ա, ինքն  ա ինձ օգուտ տալիս»:…… հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեր պայծառ երևակայությանը/խնդրանք՝ այս պարբերությանը պատասխանելու համար ինձ անձամբ գրեք, որ էս թեման իզուր ԹՌԱՇ չսարքեք..... մերսի/

----------

Sophie (22.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ. Աստված ասում ա,- «հիմարն իր սրտում ասաց Աստված չկա»: այ ստեղ ապրես, որ ասեցիր որ ընդունում ես գոյությունը, ափսոս որ քո ներսի աստվածը ֆսյո ժե աստված ա փոքրատառով…… եթե դու չգիտես էտ ուժի հեղինակի ու մատակարարի մասին, ես գիտեմ ու ՀԱՍՏԱՏ գիտեմ, որ Ինքն ա: Ուրիշ մեկին գիտե՞ս որ ասում ա «Ես եմ հոգնածին ուժ տվողը………» ու որ ասածի տեր ա լինում: Ինքս կյանքովս եմ տեսել , համոզվել, ու անգամ մասնակի ժխտելն իմ կողմից ապերախտություն կլինի առնվազն…… 
> 
> ու հետո մի բան հիշեցի.
> շատ եմ լսել անգամ քահանաներից, որ ասում են ամեն մարդ իր աստծուն ա նմանվում: Էս կոնտեքստը մտքներում մի խումբ ուսումնասիրողներ մի գյուղացու/որի ուսերին մի ահռելի քանակության փայտի կույտ էր,ինքն էլ կեղտոտ, հոգնած, տանջված, ճգնելով տանում էր, էշն էլ կողքից նույն բեռնվածությամբ ու նույն բնութագրականներով……/ հարցնում են արդյոք հավատում ա Աստծուն: Սա պատասխանում ա,-«իմ աստվածը իմ էշն ա, ինքն  ա ինձ օգուտ տալիս»:…… հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեր պայծառ երևակայությանը/խնդրանք՝ այս պարբերությանը պատասխանելու համար ինձ անձամբ գրեք, որ էս թեման իզուր ԹՌԱՇ չսարքեք..... մերսի/


«շատ եմ լսել անգամ քահանաներից, որ ասում են ամեն մարդ իր աստծուն ա նմանվում»,հա ճիշտ ես ասում լիովին համաձայն եմ,Աբրահամի,Իսահակի,Հակոբի ( ու էլի լիքը մարդիկ) Աստվածը իրանց նման էր,պետքա՞ հիշացնեմ ովքեր են եղել նրանք իրենց ամբողջ կյանքում ու շարունակել են ապրել իրենց Աստծու օրհնությամբ:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Dorian

Փորձել ա շատ չխանգարի ու թողնի, որ ամեն ինչ ինքնուրույն անեմ:

----------

Claudia Mori (22.04.2011), E-la Via (22.04.2011), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Սելավի (28.01.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Տաղանդ է տվել,  (կներեք անհամեստության համար, բայց գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ այդ նվերը ստացել եմ :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: ): 
Մեկ էլ՝ այն հայտնի պատահականնությունների շարքը, որը մղում է ցանկացածիս՝ իր ստացած տաղանդն ապրելու:

_Շնորհակալություն_

----------

Ariadna (28.01.2009), Claudia Mori (22.04.2011), E-la Via (22.04.2011), Freeman (26.07.2010), Janita Hero (28.01.2009), Karina (28.01.2009), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աստված ասում ա,- «հիմարն իր սրտում ասաց Աստված չկա»:


Նա եթե գոյություն ունենար, ես էլ իրեն շատ բան կարող էի ասել  :Wink: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, աստծո գաղափարն ինձ սովորեցրեց վերլուծել այն ամենը, ինչն ինձ փորձում են ներկայացնել որպես դոգմա:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.04.2011), Skeptic (22.04.2011), soultaker (29.07.2012)

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական:
Խնդրում եմ մնալ թեմայի շրջանակներում և երկխոսություններ չծավալել: Գրառումներ անում ենք միայն այն մասին, թե ինչ է արել Աստված մեր կյանքում:
*

----------

Jarre (16.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Կարինա ջան, եթե ես ձեռքերս ծալած նստեի, հավատա ինձ, որ ոչ ոք, այդ թվում նաև Աստված, ոչին չէր անի ինձ համար: Ինձ օգնել են իմ ծնողները, քույրս, ամուսինս, վերջիվերջո ես ինքս ինձ եմ օգնել, և ,գլուխս ջարդելով, հասել եմ իմ նպատակներին: Ինձ ոչինչ հեշտ չի տրվել, ամեն ինչին իմ սեփական ուժերով եմ հասել, թե կրթության, թե մասնագիտության ու աշխատանքի, թե անձնական կյանքի դժվարությունները ինքս եմ աշխատել հաղթահարել: Իսկ երբ մի փոքր թուլացել եմ կամ թերացել, զգացել եմ, որ ամենինչ կարող է հօդս ցնդել:  Հիմա ես և ամուսինս մեր ուժով ու խելքով ենք  առաջ գնում, ապրում ու աշխատում, ինքնուրույն, առանց որևէ մեկի միջամտության.. իսկ եթե հույսներս դնենք երկնային ուժերի վրա միայն, ապա շատ շուտով կհայտվենք փողոցում, ուկզարմանանք, թե Աստված ինչու մեզ ապաստան ու սննունդ, ջերմություն, միմյանց նկատմամբ հարգանք ու սեր չի տալիս: Ա յնպես որ մարդ առաջին հերթին պիտի ապավինի իր ուժերին, որպեսզի կյանքի դժվարությունները ի վիճակի լինի հաղթահարելու, այլ ոչ թե հույսը դնի Աստծո վրա ու նստի թախտին, սպասի բախտին:


Ի՛նչ է, դուք Աստծո կարիքը չունե՞ք, պատասխանելու համար մի շտապեք, մի քիչ խո՜ո՜րը մտածեք, և առանց էմոցիաների:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Գիտեք չեմ մտածել այդ մասին: Ի՞նչ է արել աստված իմ կյանքում:
Սա այնպիսի հարց է, որ շատ կլինեն բանավեճեր: Այ օրինակ ես կասեմ, որ ոչինչ... բայց այս մտքի հետ չեն համաձայնվի շատ ու շատ մարդիկ, քանի որ նրանք մտածում են, որ ամեն մի դժվարին հարց, խնդիր առողջության հետ կապված, որ լուծվում է, ուրեմն Աստված օժանդակել է, ու ասել, որ Աստված իմ կյանքում էս էս էս բաներն է արել  :Blush: 

Այնպես չի, որ Աստծուն չեմ հավատում, կամ ավելի վատ՝ Եհովա եմ, բայց իրոք կամ ես շատ բաներ ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, կամ էլ…

----------


## հովարս

Պատ. Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում 



Նախ՝ ինձ ազատեց բազում մեքերից, ես 16տարի օգտագործել եմ թմրանյութեր որից ինձ ազատեց մեկ ակնթարթում: Եղել եմ շատ նյարդային,ինձ տվեց խաղաղություն և նման բաներ: 5տարեկան աղջիկս վթարից մահացավ, դեռ աղոթքս չէի վերջացրել հարուցանեց նրան, միուս աղջիկս 40' ջերմով պարկած էր ,երբ ես գործից վերադարձա , տեսա անկողնում պարկած, ծունկի գալով խնդրեցի Տերոջիցս բժշկություն, դեռ չէի վերջացրել,փոքրիկս վեր կացավ անկողնուց և խնդրեց ուտել, իսկ ջերմը թողել էր: Կարող եմ շա՝տ դեպքեր պատմել իմ կյաքից, ես սուրբ չեմ, Աստված է ողորմացող  փա՛ռք իրեն:

----------

Ameli (11.06.2011), eduard30 (01.08.2011), Freeman (23.04.2011), Moonwalker (22.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), Sophie (22.04.2011), Yellow Raven (22.04.2011), Yevuk (22.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Վերջապես ինձ հասցրեց այն գիտակցությանը, որ պետք է միայն ՀԱՎԱՏԱՄ` չսպասելով ոչ Իր օգնությանը, ոչ մյուսների:

----------

հովարս (22.04.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

*Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում*
Լավ հարցա , եթե ընդունենք որ Աստված կա, հնարավորա էն ինչ կատարվելա իմ կյանքում, էն ինչի մասին մտածել եմ "բախտս բերեց", այ հենց դա էլ արելա , բայց քանի որ շատ կասկածելիա վերոհիշյալի գոյությունը , չգիտեմ, երևի էն բնավորությունը, մտածելակերպը , որ ձևավորվելա իմ մոտ, էն որ չեմ ընդունում ամեն ինչ որպես այդպիսին, վերլուծում եմ, ինչ որ տրամաբանական պատասխաններ են փնտրում, հնարավորա զարգացելա վերոհիշյալի գոյությանը վերաբերվող բանավեճերում:  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ  Չեմ հավատում որ Աստված կա, իսկ եթ կա դեմ եմ նրա քաղաքականությանը ո գործելաոճին:

----------

Leo Negri (22.04.2011), Quyr Qery (22.04.2011), Աթեիստ (22.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (22.04.2011), հովարս (22.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Ինչ է արել Աստված իմ  կյանքու՞մ :Think: ...Ասեմ, որ ծնվածս օրվանից, չէ ավելի շուտ՝դեռ չծնված, արդեն հոգ  է տարել  իմ  մասին  ու  մինչև  օրս էլ  ինձ օգնում է, ավելին՝ ես գիտեմ, որ Նա ամեն ինչ  անում  է միմիայն իմ  լավի  համար:  Կյանքումս ունեցած բոլոր հաջողությունների, շնորհների, դժվար պահերից հաջող  ելքերի,կյանքում անակնկալ  ծառացած բոլոր խոչընդոտներին դիմագրավելու  համար առաջին  հեթին ես  հենց իմ  Աստծուն  եմ  պարտական, որովհետև  առանց Նրա օժանդակության, նույնիսկ,  հայր  ու  մայր  էլ անզօր  են   օգնելու... 
Ու մի  բան էլ՝ Աստված մեզ  խելք,միտք  է  տալիս ՝առաջ շարժվելու, հնարավորինս չափ ճիշտ կառուցելու մեր  կյանքը , ու   90% և՛ հաջողությունների, և՛ անհաջողությունների համար  մենք  ենք  մեղավոր, որովհետև հնարավոր է Նրանից տրված ինչ-որ նախանշանի ուշադրություն  չենք  դարձրել... :Think:  
Ու նաև նշեմ,  որ մարդ իր  կյանքում  ուր էլ  ուզենա գնա,  ինչ էլ  ուզենա անի, թեկուզ  իրեն  պատեպատ  տալով  հասնի իր ուզածի նախավերջին կետին, միևնույն է, վերջնական կետի " ՊԵՉԱՏ" դնողը  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ է: :Smile:

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011), Yevuk (22.04.2011), հովարս (22.04.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Պատ. Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում 
> 
> 
> 
> Նախ՝ ինձ ազատեց բազում մեքերից, ես 16տարի օգտագործել եմ թմրանյութեր որից ինձ ազատեց մեկ ակնթարթում: Եղել եմ շատ նյարդային,ինձ տվեց խաղաղություն և նման բաներ: 5տարեկան աղջիկս վթարից մահացավ, դեռ աղոթքս չէի վերջացրել հարուցանեց նրան, միուս աղջիկս 40' ջերմով պարկած էր ,երբ ես գործից վերադարձա , տեսա անկողնում պարկած, ծունկի գալով խնդրեցի Տերոջիցս բժշկություն, դեռ չէի վերջացրել,փոքրիկս վեր կացավ անկողնուց և խնդրեց ուտել, իսկ ջերմը թողել էր: Կարող եմ շա՝տ դեպքեր պատմել իմ կյաքից, ես սուրբ չեմ, Աստված է ողորմացող  փա՛ռք իրեն:


Ասածս ոչ մի կերպ քո անձնականին ուղղված չէ, ուղղակի զուգահեռ դեպքեր։

Իմ ընկերներից մեկն էլ 25 տարի թմրադեղեր է գործածել ու հետո հոգեբանի օգնությամբ ու ինքն իրեն գտնելով այս կյանքում՝ հասկանալով իր տեղը և կյանքի նպատակը թարգեց ծխելը։

Մայրս երբ մահամերձ էր բժիշկներն օգնեցին նրան ու ոտքի կանգնացրեցին։

Երբ 6 տարեկան հասակում բժիշկներն ինձ ընդհանրապես ապրելու հույս չէին տալիս, արտասահմանցի մի բժշկի օգնությամբ ես կենդանի եմ մինչև այսօր։

Ուղղակի ասածս գիտե՞ք ինչն ա։ Ես Աստծու գոյութունը ընդունում եմ ու դրա համար ունեմ ինձ բավարարող հմինավոր փաստեր։ Բայց ես չեմ ընդունում մի բան։ Ինչո՞ւ Աստված օգնեց քո երեխային որ նա լավանա, բայց չի օգնում Իրաքում, Աֆղանստանում ու աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում ամեն օր սովից, պատերազմից ու մաքուր ջրի բացակայությունից մահացող անմեղ երեխաներին։

Նման գործելակերպում չկա սկզբունք։ Ուրեմն Աստված աչառ է՝ քոնինին օգնում է իմինին ոչ։ Կան նաև բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ շատ հավատացյալ մարդիկ կորցնում են իրենց երեխային, սիրելիին կամ շատ դժբախտ կյանք են ունենում։ Դա է՞լ կապենք Աստծու հետ։

Աստվածաշնչում մի շատ լավ խոսք կա՝ «ժամանակ և պատահար բոլորին է լինում» (ժողովով 9:11)։ Պետք չէ ամեն բան կապել Աստծու կամ Սատանայի հետ։

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2011), Freeman (23.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.04.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Թու թու թու հլա ոչ մի վատ բան:

----------

erexa (22.04.2011), Leo Negri (22.04.2011), Quyr Qery (22.04.2011), VisTolog (14.03.2012), Սլիմ (22.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> *Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում*
> Լավ հարցա , եթե ընդունենք որ Աստված կա, հնարավորա էն ինչ կատարվելա իմ կյանքում, էն ինչի մասին մտածել եմ "բախտս բերեց", այ հենց դա էլ արելա , բայց քանի որ շատ կասկածելիա վերոհիշյալի գոյությունը , չգիտեմ, երևի էն բնավորությունը, մտածելակերպը , որ ձևավորվելա իմ մոտ, էն որ չեմ ընդունում ամեն ինչ որպես այդպիսին, վերլուծում եմ, ինչ որ տրամաբանական պատասխաններ են փնտրում, հնարավորա զարգացելա վերոհիշյալի գոյությանը վերաբերվող բանավեճերում: 
> Հ.Գ  Չեմ հավատում որ Աստված կա, իսկ եթ կա դեմ եմ նրա քաղաքականությանը ո գործելաոճին:


Սլիմ  Աստված մեզ ազատ կամք է տվել և չի բռնանում մեր կամքի վրա: Ձեր շեշտած քաղաքականությունն ու գործելավոճը մարդունն է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է տրամաբանական պատասխաններին, ապա փնտրիր տրամաբանորեն , կգտնե՛ս:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.05.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ  Աստված մեզ ազատ կամք է տվել և չի բռնանում մեր կամքի վրա: Ձեր շեշտած քաղաքականությունն ու գործելավոճը մարդունն է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է տրամաբանական պատասխաններին, ապա փնտրիր տրամաբանորեն , կգտնե՛ս:


Գիտես  հովարս եթե կարողանաս հիմնավորել սրտի արատով ծնված երեխայի քաղաքականությունն ու գործելաոճը, կամ մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների գոյությունը, կամ էն որ կարա երեխան ծնվի ու մահանա, ծնվի անբուժելի հիվանդ, էտ մարդիկ են ընտրել էտպիսին ծնվելը?  Եթե կա Աստված, ինչի են նման երևույթները առկա, ինչի ավտովթարից կարողա մահանա անմեղ իրա համար փողոց անցնող բալիկը? Սրանց մեջ ջնտրել եմ տրամաբանությոն ու անկեղծ չեմ գտել: 
Ասածդ ազատ կամքն էլ ուղակի ծիծաղելիա, քանի որ էտ ազատ կամքը ու ընտրության հնարավորություն սահմանափակա, նույննա ոնց որ ազատ կամք տաս մեկին ընտրելու վանիլային ու շոկոլադե պաղպաղակների մեջ, այնինչ էտ մարդը ընդամենը տուալետա ուզում գնա:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ասածս ոչ մի կերպ քո անձնականին ուղղված չէ, ուղղակի զուգահեռ դեպքեր։
> 
> Իմ ընկերներից մեկն էլ 25 տարի թմրադեղեր է գործածել ու հետո հոգեբանի օգնությամբ ու ինքն իրեն գտնելով այս կյանքում՝ հասկանալով իր տեղը և կյանքի նպատակը թարգեց ծխելը։
> 
> Մայրս երբ մահամերձ էր բժիշկներն օգնեցին նրան ու ոտքի կանգնացրեցին։
> 
> Երբ 6 տարեկան հասակում բժիշկներն ինձ ընդհանրապես ապրելու հույս չէին տալիս, արտասահմանցի մի բժշկի օգնությամբ ես կենդանի եմ մինչև այսօր։
> 
> Ուղղակի ասածս գիտե՞ք ինչն ա։ Ես Աստծու գոյութունը ընդունում եմ ու դրա համար ունեմ ինձ բավարարող հմինավոր փաստեր։ Բայց ես չեմ ընդունում մի բան։ Ինչո՞ւ Աստված օգնեց քո երեխային որ նա լավանա, բայց չի օգնում Իրաքում, Աֆղանստանում ու աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում ամեն օր սովից, պատերազմից ու մաքուր ջրի բացակայությունից մահացող անմեղ երեխաներին։
> ...


Շատ հնարավոր է, ասեք ինձ խնդրեմ, ինչի՞ համար բժիկը նույն հիվանդություն ունեցող հիվադներից մեկին  ''փրկում '' է իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ: Որոշ հարցերիդ պատասխանը ես չե որ պիտի տամ: Գուցե ընդունում եք Աստծո գոյությունը, սակայն ո՞ր ''աստծո''... Ժողովողից մեջբերումդ ճշտեք, եթե ամբողջությամբ այդ համարը գրեք միտքը ավելի ճիշտ իմաստ կստանա մի բան էլ ասեմ ձեզ,եթե կարող եք հավել, հաշվեք, մի որոշ ժամանակ ես աշխատում էի ինչ որ մի տեղ և ստանում էի 3000 դրա խմ օրեկան իսկ մեր օրական ծախսսը կազմում էր մոտ 5000 դրախմ: Ասեմ որ ''նեղ օրվա հավաքած ոչ մի գումար չունեինք: Բացատրեք ինձ խնդրեմ: Կարող եմ ավելի տարօրինակ բաներ պատմել իմ կյանքից, իհարկե ճիշտը:

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Շատ հնարավոր է, ասեք ինձ խնդրեմ, ինչի՞ համար բժիկը նույն հիվանդություն ունեցող հիվադներից մեկին  ''փրկում '' է իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ: Որոշ հարցերիդ պատասխանը ես չե որ պիտի տամ:


Ընդունեք, որ տվածս հարցը բարդ կրոնափիլիսոփայական հարց չէ։ Թե՛ կրոնի և թե՛ տրամաբանության տեսանկյունից պրիմիտիվ ու պարզ հարց է՝ առաջնային նշանակություն ունեցող հարցերից մեկն է, որի պատասխանը հարկավոր է իմանալ Աստծուն բարոյական կերպարը հասկանալու համար։




> Գուցե ընդունում եք Աստծո գոյությունը, սակայն ո՞ր ''աստծո''...


Անկեղծ ասած հարցի իմաստն այդքան էլ պարզ չէր, կպարզաբանե՞ք։




> Ժողովողից մեջբերումդ ճշտեք, եթե ամբողջությամբ այդ համարը գրեք միտքը ավելի ճիշտ իմաստ կստանա


Ես ամբողջությամբ կարդացել եմ։ Եթե դուք դրա տակ ուրիշ իմաստ եք գտնում, խնդրեմ կիսվեք հետաքրքիր կլինի։




> մի բան էլ ասեմ ձեզ,եթե կարող եք հավել, հաշվեք, մի որոշ ժամանակ ես աշխատում էի ինչ որ մի տեղ և ստանում էի 3000 դրա խմ օրեկան իսկ մեր օրական ծախսսը կազմում էր մոտ 5000 դրախմ: Ասեմ որ ''նեղ օրվա հավաքած ոչ մի գումար չունեինք: Բացատրեք ինձ խնդրեմ: Կարող եմ ավելի տարօրինակ բաներ պատմել իմ կյանքից, իհարկե ճիշտը:


Հաշվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներ չկան՝ շատ պարզ խնդիր եք առաջարկել։ Տարբեր լուծումներ կարող են լինել՝ բարի մարդկանց օգնությունը, պարտք վերցնել, փող գտնել, ինչ որ տեղից օգնություն ստանալ և այլն։ Իսկ թե, այդ պակաս 2.000 դրախմը կոնկրետ ձեզ որտեղից, ձեզանից ավելի լավ ոչ մեկը չի կարող ասել։

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Գիտես  հովարս եթե կարողանաս հիմնավորել սրտի արատով ծնված երեխայի քաղաքականությունն ու գործելաոճը, կամ մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների գոյությունը, կամ էն որ կարա երեխան ծնվի ու մահանա, ծնվի անբուժելի հիվանդ, էտ մարդիկ են ընտրել էտպիսին ծնվելը?  Եթե կա Աստված, ինչի են նման երևույթները առկա, ինչի ավտովթարից կարողա մահանա անմեղ իրա համար փողոց անցնող բալիկը? Սրանց մեջ ջնտրել եմ տրամաբանությոն ու անկեղծ չեմ գտել: 
> Ասածդ ազատ կամքն էլ ուղակի ծիծաղելիա, քանի որ էտ ազատ կամքը ու ընտրության հնարավորություն սահմանափակա, նույննա ոնց որ ազատ կամք տաս մեկին ընտրելու վանիլային ու շոկոլադե պաղպաղակների մեջ, այնինչ էտ մարդը ընդամենը տուալետա ուզում գնա:


Սիրելի Սլիմ , ես էլ եմ երեխա կորցրել, մի աղջիկ, ընդհամենը մի քանի օր ապրեց:  Սա դարձավ պատճառ իմ համար ապաշխարելու և Աստծուն մոտենալու

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սիրելի Սլիմ , ես էլ եմ երեխա կորցրել, մի աղջիկ, ընդհամենը մի քանի օր ապրեց:  Սա դարձավ պատճառ իմ համար ապաշխարելու և Աստծուն մոտենալու


Չգիտեմ, Հովարս ջան , միայն մի բան գիտեմ, եթե մարդ ուզոմա հավատա գտնումա պատճառ եթե չի հավատում, ունի իրա պատճառները:

----------

aragats (22.04.2011), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Հագելի Jarre, նման հարցեր պարզաբանելու համար բացեք նոր թեմա, սիրով ձեզ կպատասխանեմ: Այս բաժնում ես արտահայտվեցի այն ինչ արել է իմ կյանքում Աստված, իհարկե մի չնչին մաս եմ մեջբերել: Ոչ մեկի բացատրությունը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, ես հո գիտե՛մ ոնց և ինչպես  է եղել: 
Աստվածպաշտությունը փիլիսոփայություն չի, սա՛ է շատերի սխալը, Աստվածպաշտությունը կյաքի ընթացք է, ապրելու ձև: Երբ մեկը ա՛յս մոտեցումը ունենա առ Աստված , կճանաչի Աստծուն:
 Իսկ Աստծու բարոյական կերպարը պետք չի կասկածի տակ դնել:

----------

Ameli (11.06.2011), eduard30 (01.08.2011), Jarre (16.07.2011)

----------


## Արամ

*Ոչ! մի! բան!*

Հ.Գ. ցանկացողներին կարող եմ պատմել կյանքս, որպես ապացույց  :LOL:

----------

erexa (22.04.2011), Leo Negri (22.04.2011), Quyr Qery (22.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Չգիտեմ, Հովարս ջան , միայն մի բան գիտեմ, եթե մարդ ուզոմա հավատա գտնումա պատճառ եթե չի հավատում, ունի իրա պատճառները:


Հավատքի համր պատճառ պետք չի, այլ ցանկություն, իսկ չհավատալու համար պատճառներ են փնտրում

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011)

----------


## erexa

> Հավատքի համր պատճառ պետք չի, այլ ցանկություն, իսկ չհավատալու համար պատճառներ են փնտրում


Ես կասեի հավատալու համար են պատճառներ բռնում՝ մարդ մահանում ա, ասում են Աստված տենց ուզեց, ապրում  ա, էլի ասում են Աստված տենց ուզեց:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Արամ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Աստված ինձ միշտ երեք բան է տվել ու շարունակում է տալ՝ ՀՈՒՅՍ, ՀԱՎԱՏ, ՍԵՐ...

----------

Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), հովարս (22.04.2011), ՆանՍ (26.04.2011)

----------


## Tianshi

Պարզապես պետք է վստահես Աստծուն , հավատաս , որ նա քո կողքին է , որ քեզ օգնի: Պարզապես պետք է սիրտդ բաց պահես նրա առաջ ու հավատաս: Իսկ եթե կասկածանքի տակ ես դնում նրան, փակ ես ու հավատ չունես, Աստված ինքը վարվում  է հենց այնպես ինչպես դու ես ցանկանում` կասկածի տակ է դնում քո գոյությունը ու չի միջամտում քո գործերին:

----------

Ameli (11.06.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), հովարս (22.04.2011), ՆանՍ (26.04.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> կասկածի տակ է դնում քո գոյությունը ու չի միջամտում քո գործերին:


Պետք էլ չի: :Wink:

----------

Leo Negri (22.04.2011), Quyr Qery (22.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ինձ համար իմ Աստվածը իմ ծնողնա` մայրս ու հայրս, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ, որ առողջ լինեմ, չմրսեմ, կուշտ լինեմ: Ամեն բան, որ բարեկեցիկ ապրեմ ու դեռ շարունակելու ա/են անել  :Smile:  Երախտապարտ եմ, մինչև կյանքիս վերջ էլ կլինեմ:

----------

Leo Negri (22.04.2011), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Արամ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Հենց այսօր սոց.մանակվարժության ժամին մի ֆիլմ տվեցին անապահով երեխաների կյանքի մասին,,,թե ինչպես են ապրում,,սնվում,,մուրացկանություն անում ու աշխատում...
Խոսում էր մի 11 տարեկան տղա,,, ով աշխատում էր կայարանում,, մարկանց իրերն էր տանում բերում.... ապրում էր հոր հետ,, իսկ մայրը թողել հեռացել էր.... հարցնում են ,,թե ինչի է աշխատում ու երեխան պատասխանեց.....

-Բա ինչ անեմ,,, պապաս չի աշխատում,,, գործ չկա...տուն չունենք,, փող չունենք.... ես էլ որոշեցի գնալ աշխատել,, մի կերպ մեզ պահել (զարմանալի է ,,որ էդ տարիքի երեխան նման մտածելակերպ ունի,, իր տարիքում շատերը ուղղակի կյանք են վայելում,,երջանիկ մանկություն,, միթե աստված չափազանց  անարդար չէ՞՞).... ,, բայց պապաս ասեց չէ,, աստված մի բան կտա,, մի գնա աշխատելու,, է ես էլ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ կտա,, մինչև հիմա ինչ է տվել,,որ հիմա տա....

Է ասածս ինչ է,,, նախ աստված չկա,, իսկ հետո էլ եթե ես սխալ եմ ու կա մեծն տեր,, ապա ինքը հարգանքի արժանի չէ.... իմ կյանքւմ ինչի հասել եմ պայքարով եմ հասել կամ ծնողներիս օգնությամբ,, բայց ոչ աղոթքով... Ու ընդհանրապես,, երբ քննության են մտնում մի 2 օր պարապելու փոխարեն,,աղոթում են,,եկեղեցի են գնում,,վերջում էլ կտրվում են,, է լավ չէ նստեք պարապեք...
Մարդի՛կ,, դուք եք ձեր տերը,, և կապ չունի լավ թե վատ,, բայց ինչ էլ լինի ձեր կյանքւմ ,,,ինչ էլ ստանաք,, դուք եք անողը,, ոչ թե աստված....

----------

VisTolog (22.04.2011), Արամ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Դա էլ է պատահում, անմիտներին իհարկե: Բայց ձեր հակառակության նպատակը ո՞րն է


Ինչպես ինձ հայտնի քահանաները/հոգևորականները/հավատացյալները այնպես էլ դուք ուղղակի շարադրեցիք մի նախադասություն, և ամեն բան ինչ կհակասի ձեր նախադասությանը համարվում է հակառակություն: Այս հիմքի վրա բանավեճ չի ձևավորվի:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ինչպես ինձ հայտնի քահանաները/հոգևորականները/հավատացյալները այնպես էլ դուք ուղղակի շարադրեցիք մի նախադասություն, և ամեն բան ինչ կհակասի ձեր նախադասությանը համարվում է հակառակություն: Այս հիմքի վրա բանավեճ չի ձևավորվի:


Արամ ջան, բանավեճը ո՞րն է, համարում ես, որ կարող ես օրինակ ինձ համոզել (զուտ տրամաբանորեն ու փաստարկված), որ Աստված գոյություն չունի: Եթե այո՝ ուշադիր լսում եմ, եթե ոչ՝ բա էլ ինչ եք ուզում ապացուցած լինել: :Dntknw:

----------

eduard30 (24.04.2011), Freeman (23.04.2011), Jarre (16.07.2011), Yevuk (22.04.2011), հովարս (22.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Արամ ջան, բանավեճը ո՞րն է, համարում ես, որ կարող ես օրինակ ինձ համոզել (զուտ տրամաբանորեն ու փաստարկված), որ Աստված գոյություն չունի: Եթե այո՝ ուշադիր լսում եմ, եթե ոչ՝ բա էլ ինչ եք ուզում ապացուցած լինել:


Ուրեմն եթե մի բան հնարավոր չի ապացուցել, նշանակումա էդ բանը գոյություն ունի՞ :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ուրեմն եթե մի բան հնարավոր չի ապացուցել, նշանակումա էդ բանը գոյություն ունի՞


Հիշում ես նման կետի էինք հասել: :Jpit:  Կարմիրով ընդգծածս տեղին ա, հո զոռով չի:




> Վիսթ, նայի կա Սբ. Գրքի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի 2 տեսակ.
> 
> *1*. Դրական
> *Հիմքը* - գերբնականություն:
> *Սկզբունքը* - տեքստը ճշմարիտ է, քանի դեռ չի ապացուցվել նրա անհավաստիությունը:
> *Եզրակացությունը* - Աստվածաշունչը լիովին ճշմարիտ է:
> *Գերագույն հեղինակությունը* - Աստծո խոսքը:
> *Գիտակցության դերը* - ընդունված ճշմարտության/Աստծո խոսքի/ կենսագործումը:
> 
> ...

----------

Jarre (16.07.2011), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հիշում ես նման կետի էինք հասել: Կարմիրով ընդգծածս տեղին ա, հո զոռով չի:


Ես քեզ ուզում եմ ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա դնեմ: Վստահիր ինձ:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.04.2011), Yellow Raven (22.04.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, բանավեճը ո՞րն է, համարում ես, որ կարող ես օրինակ ինձ համոզել (զուտ տրամաբանորեն ու փաստարկված), որ Աստված գոյություն չունի: Եթե այո՝ ուշադիր լսում եմ, եթե ոչ՝ բա էլ ինչ եք ուզում ապացուցած լինել:


Moonwalker ջան, իմ պատկերացմամ բանավեճի տրամաբանական ավարտը ինչ որ մի կողմի հանձնվելը չի: Կոնկրետ ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե Աստծուն փառաբանող անձը ինչպես է ներկայացնում իր դիրքորոշումը:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2011), Moonwalker (22.04.2011), Quyr Qery (22.04.2011), Ավետիք (04.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Էդ հակառակություն չէ..... պարզ ճշմարտություն է....
> Էդպես որ լինի ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում է,, կյանք է... մեր ասածն էլ հենց էդ է....
> Ձեր ասելով էդ կույրը անմիտ է,,որ լսեց տեսնողին ու ընկավ փոսը,,, բայց չէ որ ինքը չէր տեսնում,,, իսկ ես կասեի տեսնողը չար է...


Ճիշտ եք մեկնաբանում, սակայն մի բան հավի չեք առնում, որ կյանքում ամեն բան ունի երկու կողմ, իսկ դուք միայն մեկ կողմն եք նայում

----------

Sambitbaba (22.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ես քեզ ուզում եմ ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա դնեմ: Վստահիր ինձ:


Խի՞ :Acute: 
Ապե Ջանն ասում էր, որ ինքը Եհովա չի, կարող ա դու ես: :LOL: 



> Այնպես չի, որ Աստծուն չեմ հավատում, կամ ավելի վատ՝ *Եհովա եմ,* բայց իրոք կամ ես շատ բաներ ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, կամ էլ…





> Moonwalker ջան, իմ պատկերացմամ բանավեճի տրամաբանական ավարտը ինչ որ մի կողմի հանձնվելը չի: Կոնկրետ ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե Աստծուն փառաբանող անձը ինչպես է ներկայացնում իր դիրքորոշումը:


Պարզ է Արամ ջան, հիմա օրինակ քեզ հետաքրքրում է, թե Աստված ինչ է արել իմ կյանքում, թե ընդհանրապես Աստված որևէ բան անում է որևէ մեկի համար: :Think:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ճիշտ եք մեկնաբանում, սակայն մի բան հավի չեք առնում, որ կյանքում ամեն բան ունի երկու կողմ, իսկ դուք միայն մեկ կողմն եք նայում


 Տենց որ լինի դուք էլ... :Dntknw: 
Մենակ թե մենք բանականորեն ենք մոտենում հարցին,,դուք միստիկորեն....

----------


## VisTolog

> Խի՞
> Ապե ջանն ասում, որ ինքը Եհովա չի, կարող ա դու ես:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Պարզ է Արամ ջան, հիմա օրինակ քեզ հետաքրքրում է, թե Աստված ինչ է արել իմ կյանքում, թե ընդհանրապես Աստված որևէ բան անում է որևէ մեկի համար:


Խցկվեմ էլի… ո՞նց ենք իմանում որնա Աստծո արածը: Հնարավո՞րա տարբերել ու ոնց:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մուն ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր է կոնկրետ քո կյանքում ինչ է արել՞՞.... :Cool:

----------


## Արամ

> Պարզ է Արամ ջան, հիմա օրինակ քեզ հետաքրքրում է, թե Աստված ինչ է արել իմ կյանքում, թե ընդհանրապես Աստված որևէ բան անում է որևէ մեկի համար:


 Եղբայր թեմայի սահմանափակումներից ելնելով, հետաքրքրում է թե հավատացյալներին ինչ է արել Աստված, կամ ինչ է պատահել նրանց կյանքում, որը վերագրում են Աստծուն, մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ քեզ  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Ինչպես ինձ հայտնի քահանաները/հոգևորականները/հավատացյալները այնպես էլ դուք ուղղակի շարադրեցիք մի նախադասություն, և ամեն բան ինչ կհակասի ձեր նախադասությանը համարվում է հակառակություն: Այս հիմքի վրա բանավեճ չի ձևավորվի:


Արամ ջան, ամեն մի բանավեճ նպատակ պիտի ունենա ,դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ, իսկ իմ շարադրանքը просто так նախադասություն չի: Ամեն բան հիմնավորված է, ես ուղղակի բանավեճ չեմ անում ժամանցի համար

----------


## հովարս

> Տենց որ լինի դուք էլ...
> Մենակ թե մենք բանականորեն ենք մոտենում հարցին,,դուք միստիկորեն....


Ձեզ է թվում:

----------

eduard30 (25.04.2011), Ավետիք (25.04.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, ամեն մի բանավեճ նպատակ պիտի ունենա ,դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ, իսկ իմ շարադրանքը просто так նախադասություն չի: Ամեն բան հիմնավորված է, ես ուղղակի բանավեճ չեմ անում ժամանցի համար


Հարգելիս ես ասեցի նպատակը, ցանկություն ունեմ իմանալու թե, Ձեզ ինչով է օգնել Աստված:

----------


## հովարս

> Moonwalker ջան, իմ պատկերացմամ բանավեճի տրամաբանական ավարտը ինչ որ մի կողմի հանձնվելը չի: Կոնկրետ ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե Աստծուն փառաբանող անձը ինչպես է ներկայացնում իր դիրքորոշումը:


Առանց ձեր անձը վիրավորելու նպատակով հարցնեմ, իսկ դուք ականջ ունե՞ք լսեու, աչքեր ունե՞ք տենելու, խոսքս բառցի իմատ չունի, եթե այո սիրով կպատասխանեմ, իսկ ինչ է արել ինձ համար Աստված,որը քո հաջորդ հարցնէ, ևորպեսզի չկրկնեմ բարձրացիր մի երկու էջ կ կարդաս

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ճիշտն ասած մի կեսկիլոմետրանոց տեքստ էի գրել, մեջբերումներով ու այլնով, բայց վերջում հասկացա, որ պարապ տողեր էի լրացրել: Կարճ ասեմ, իմ կյանքում մեծագույն հրաշքը երևի թե հենց իմ գոյությունն է: Երբ ես 2 օրական էի, բժիշկները մոտս խնդիրներ էին գտել, մի խոսքով ասում էի երեխեն չի ապրի: Բայց մի գիշերվա մեջ ամեն ինչ տեղն էր ընկել ու հիմա ցլի պես առողջ եմ: Բժիշկն ասել էր էս երեխուն Աստված ա պահապան, մենք բան չենք արել: Ու նման շատ դեպքեր են լինում, բայց պետք չի մոռանալ. «Աստծու շնորհով փրկուածներ էք հաւատի միջոցով. եւ այս ձեզնից չէ, այլ պարգեւն է Աստծու» (Եփեսացիս 2: 8): Անկեղծ հավատում եմ, որ հավատը շատ բան կարող է փոխել: Չգիտեմ, ով ոնց, բայց ես էս նշանաբանով եմ ապրել ու ապրելու և չեմ էլ կասկածում ուղուս ճշմարտացիությանը.
_«Տէրն իմ լոյսն է ու կեանքը, ո՞ւմից վախենամ. Տէրն իմ կեանքի ապաւէնն է, ո՞ւմից ես դողամ։»_ - *Սաղմոս 26:1*

----------

Ameli (11.06.2011), E-la Via (25.04.2011), eduard30 (24.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), Shah (23.04.2011), Sophie (26.04.2011), Ավետիք (25.04.2011), Բարձրահասակ (23.04.2011), Էլիզե (25.04.2011), հովարս (22.04.2011), ՆանՍ (26.04.2011), Նետ (23.05.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Առանց ձեր անձը վիրավորելու նպատակով հարցնեմ, իսկ դուք ականջ ունե՞ք լսեու, աչքեր ունե՞ք տենելու, խոսքս բառցի իմատ չունի, եթե այո սիրով կպատասխանեմ, իսկ ինչ է արել ինձ համար Աստված,որը քո հաջորդ հարցնէ, ևորպեսզի չկրկնեմ բարձրացիր մի երկու էջ կ կարդաս


Հուսով եմ քեզ ճիշտ հասկացա, և այո պատրաստ եմ լսել:

----------


## հովարս

> Հուսով եմ քեզ ճիշտ հասկացա, և այո պատրաստ եմ լսել:


Ուրախ եմ և հուսով որ նպատակդ բարի է: Կփորձեմ  հարցերդ բավարարել հնարավորին չափով: Կարող ես հարցերդ տալ:

հ.գ. 
հնարավոր է փոքր ինչ ուշացումով լինեն պատասխանները

----------


## E-la Via

Հուսով եմ  թեմայից շատ չեմ շեղվում, բայց էս քանի օրը ամեն անգամ, երբ էս թման է աչքովս ընկնում՝ մի հարց է սկսում պտտվել գլխումս.
"Իսկ ինչ ենք մենք արել/անում Աստծու համար???":
 Ես գիտեմ, որ արդեն իսկ ամեն ինչ ունեմ, անակախ նրանից դա այդպես է թվում, թե ոչ: Ինչ էլ չունեմ ունեցածս ճիշտ օգտագործելով՝ կարող եմ ձեռք բերել:
Բայց այ ես ինչ եմ անում Աստծու համար??? Միթե ցանկացած հարաբերության մեջ փոխադարձությունը պարտադիր է, իսկ մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության մեջ ոչ???

----------

Claudia Mori (26.04.2011), Jarre (16.07.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), Նետ (25.04.2011)

----------


## Katka

> Բայց այ ես ինչ եմ անում Աստծու համար??? Միթե ցանկացած հարաբերության մեջ փոխադարձությունը պարտադիր է, իսկ մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության մեջ ոչ???


Իհարկե, ոչ:Որովհետև ցանկացած հարաբերության մեջ փոխադարձությունը պարտադիր չէ :Xeloq:  Երբ մի թշիդ ապտակեց, մյուսը դեմ տուր, այլ ոչ թե փոխադարձ ապտակիր:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Իհարկե, ոչ:Որովհետև ցանկացած հարաբերության մեջ փոխադարձությունը պարտադիր չէ


Katka, ինչպես թե ոչ??? Միթե ծնող-երեխա, ամուսնական, ընկերական հարաբերություններում սերը, հասկացվածությունը, հարգանքը պարտադիր չէ??? Ես չեմ ասում, թե միշտ է այդպես, բայց երբ առողջ հարաբեություններ են, պետք է էդպես լինի: Իսկ, եթե էդպես չէ, ուրեմն միշտ մեկը տվողի, մյուսը վերցնողի դերում է լինելու: 




> Երբ մի թշիդ ապտակեց, մյուսը դեմ տուր, այլ ոչ թե փոխադարձ ապտակիր:


Դե իհարկե ագրեսիային ագրեսիայով չեն պատասխանում,  բայց երբեմն պետք է նաև ապտակել կամ էլ ապտակողի ձեռքը բռնել:  Բայց հարցը սա չէ, ես վերը նշված հարաբերությունների մասին էի խոսում:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հուսով եմ  թեմայից շատ չեմ շեղվում, բայց էս քանի օրը ամեն անգամ, երբ էս թման է աչքովս ընկնում՝ մի հարց է սկսում պտտվել գլխումս.
> "Իսկ ինչ ենք մենք արել/անում Աստծու համար???":
>  Ես գիտեմ, որ արդեն իսկ ամեն ինչ ունեմ, անակախ նրանից դա այդպես է թվում, թե ոչ: Ինչ էլ չունեմ ունեցածս ճիշտ օգտագործելով՝ կարող եմ ձեռք բերել:
> Բայց այ ես ինչ եմ անում Աստծու համար??? Միթե ցանկացած հարաբերության մեջ փոխադարձությունը պարտադիր է, իսկ մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության մեջ ոչ???


 Լավ հարց է , սակայն  էգոիստաբար(երեսով տալ) կդիտվի: ՈՒղղակի պետք է երախտապարտ լինել

----------


## E-la Via

> Լավ հարց է , սակայն  էգոիստաբար(երեսով տալ) կդիտվի: ՈՒղղակի պետք է երախտապարտ լինել


Իսկ երախտապարտ լինելն ինչպես պետք է արտահայտվի??? Միայն այդ զգացողությամբ???

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Իմ կյանքւմ ինչի հասել եմ պայքարով եմ հասել կամ ծնողներիս օգնությամբ,, բայց ոչ աղոթքով... Ու ընդհանրապես,, երբ քննության են մտնում մի 2 օր պարապելու փոխարեն,,աղոթում են,,եկեղեցի են գնում,,վերջում էլ կտրվում են,, է լավ չէ նստեք պարապեք...


Էդ կտրվելը նախ իրենց  էշ խելքից  է լինում, Աստված չի  ասում մի  պարապի, մենակ  ինձ աղոթի, ես  քեզ  կօգնեմ...Ոչ՛, Նա  քեզ  գիտություն  է  տալիս, ասում է՝ օգտվիր,  չես օգտվում, քո գործն է, քննությունդ  2 կստանաս, ստեղ եկեղեցի գնալն  ու  մոմ  վառելը հեչ  կապ  չունեն... :Jpit:  Մի  ուրիշ օրինակ  էլ ես  բերեմ. մարդն ասում է՝ հեսա կարմիր լույսի տակով փողոցը անցնելու եմ,  դե  եթե Աստված կա, թող ոչ  մի ավտո ինձ չխփի...Հիմա եթե էդ  մարդը ոչխար է, չի ուզում հասկանա,  որ կարմիր լույսի տակով չպիտի  անցնի, իր  համար հատուկ ստեղծվել է կանաչ  լույս, ու ինքը էդքան  բանը տեսնելու, մտածելու, գիտակցելու և  հասկանալու  հավես չունի, գնալու է և տխմարաբար ընկնի  մեքենայի տակ,իսկ  էն  խեղճ  վարորդին  էլ՝  ջարմի տակ: Հիմա Աստված ստեղ ի՞նչ  մեղավոր  էր, որ մարդն  իր տուպոյ խելքից տուժվեց... :Wink:

----------

Freeman (26.04.2011), Moonwalker (26.04.2011), Sophie (26.04.2011), հովարս (26.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ երախտապարտ լինելն ինչպես պետք է արտահայտվի??? Միայն այդ զգացողությամբ???


Իհարկե ո'չ, գործերո'վ էլ, բայց պետք չէ փող հնչեցնել: Աստծու գործերը պատմելով մենք Նրան ենք փառավորում, մեր գործերը պատմելով ինչ է մե՞զ փառավորենք:

----------

Ameli (21.05.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Էդ կտրվելը նախ իրենց  էշ խելքից  է լինում, Աստված չի  ասում մի  պարապի, մենակ  ինձ աղոթի, ես  քեզ  կօգնեմ...Ոչ՛, Նա  քեզ  գիտություն  է  տալիս, ասում է՝ օգտվիր,  չես օգտվում, քո գործն է, քննությունդ  2 կստանաս, ստեղ եկեղեցի գնալն  ու  մոմ  վառելը հեչ  կապ  չունեն... Մի  ուրիշ օրինակ  էլ ես  բերեմ. մարդն ասում է՝ հեսա կարմիր լույսի տակով փողոցը անցնելու եմ,  դե  եթե Աստված կա, թող ոչ  մի ավտո ինձ չխփի...Հիմա եթե էդ  մարդը ոչխար է, չի ուզում հասկանա,  որ կարմիր լույսի տակով չպիտի  անցնի, իր  համար հատուկ ստեղծվել է կանաչ  լույս, ու ինքը էդքան  բանը տեսնելու, մտածելու, գիտակցելու և  հասկանալու  հավես չունի, գնալու է և տխմարաբար ընկնի  մեքենայի տակ,իսկ  էն  խեղճ  վարորդին  էլ՝  ջարմի տակ: Հիմա Աստված ստեղ ի՞նչ  մեղավոր  էր, որ մարդն  իր տուպոյ խելքից տուժվեց...


Ըհըն...... Շատ լավ օրինակ էր.... հիմա իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ է էլի ՆանՍ ջան.... որ էլ ինչ կարիք կա աստծու,, երբ գիտես որ կարմիր լույսի տակով չի կարելի անցնել,, կամ քննության համար պարապել է պետք.... աստված ինչ կապ ունի սովորական մարդկային կյանքի ու օրենքների հետ.... երբ քո խելքով կարող ես առաջնորդվել ու էշություններ չանել.. հլը մի բան էլ ավել,, աստծուն չհավատացող մարդը կյանքում չի ասի "եթե աստված կա",, այլ ինքը գիտի ,,որ ես ինչ բանը կարելի է,, են ինչ բաը՝ ոչ... իսկ այ հավատացյալի մոտ կգա մի պահ,,,որ կուզենա իր հավատաքի մեջ համոզվի....

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ըհըն...... Շատ լավ օրինակ էր.... հիմա իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ է էլի ՆանՍ ջան.... որ էլ ինչ կարիք կա աստծու,, երբ գիտես որ կարմիր լույսի տակով չի կարելի անցնել,, կամ քննության համար պարապել է պետք.... աստված ինչ կապ ունի սովորական մարդկային կյանքի ու օրենքների հետ....


Qery ջան էն  կապը ունի,  որ  մի  ուրիշ  մարդու  էլ միտք է  տվել,  որ ստեղծի կարմիր, կանաչ ու  դեղին  լույսերը :Wink: ,կյանքը ծամել, դրել է մարդու  բերանը, իսկ խորհրդից չօգտվելն արդեն  յուր. անձի խնդիրն է :Think:  Իսկ  քննության համար, եթե պարապում ես, վերջում էլ մի  հատ աղոթում ես, որ՝Աստված ջան, խնդրում եմ  ամեն ինչ լավ անցնի, հավատա, դու քննության  ժամանակ  ստանում  ես *դապալնիծելնի*  օգնություն :Ok:  այսինքն՝ Աստված միշտ օգնում է այն  մարդուն, ով աշխատում է ինքն  իր  վրա:



> աստծուն չհավատացող մարդը կյանքում չի ասի "եթե աստված կա",, այլ ինքը գիտի ,,որ ես ինչ բանը կարելի է,, են ինչ բաը՝ ոչ...


Քո ասածով դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստծուն հավատացողները էդքան  դեբիլ  են ու  չգիտեն, որն է կարելի,  որը՝չէ՞, ա՜յ  քեզ նորություն...Ստեղ  դու լրիվ էվրիկա արեցիր.  հո   էն Արթու՞րը չես... :LOL:  



> իսկ այ հավատացյալի մոտ կգա մի պահ,,,որ կուզենա իր հավատաքի մեջ համոզվի....


 Եթե  մարդը իսկապես հավատում է Աստծուն, ուրեմն նա  պատճառներ  ունի հավատալու և  իր  հավատքի մեջ հաստատ պատճառ  չի  էլ ունենա կասկածելու, որ մի  հատ  էլ համոզվի: :Wink:

----------

eduard30 (28.04.2011), Freeman (26.04.2011), Moonwalker (26.04.2011), Safaryan (26.04.2011), Shah (26.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Qery ջան էն  կապը ունի,  որ  մի  ուրիշ  մարդու  էլ միտք է  տվել,  որ ստեղծի կարմիր, կանաչ ու  դեղին  լույսերը,կյանքը ծամել, դրել է մարդու  բերանը, իսկ խորհրդից չօգտվելն արդեն  յուր. անձի խնդիրն է Իսկ  քննության համար, եթե պարապում ես, վերջում էլ մի  հատ աղոթում ես, որ՝Աստված ջան, խնդրում եմ  ամեն ինչ լավ անցնի, հավատա, դու քննության  ժամանակ  ստանում  ես *դապալնիծելնի*  օգնություն այսինքն՝ Աստված միշտ օգնում է այն  մարդուն, ով աշխատում է ինքն  իր  վրա:
> 
> Քո ասածով դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստծուն հավատացողները էդքան  դեբիլ  են ու  չգիտեն, որն է կարելի,  որը՝չէ՞, ա՜յ  քեզ նորություն...Ստեղ  դու լրիվ էվրիկա արեցիր.  հո   էն Արթու՞րը չես... 
> 
>  Եթե  մարդը իսկապես հավատում է Աստծուն, ուրեմն նա  պատճառներ  ունի հավատալու և  իր  հավատքի մեջ հաստատ պատճառ  չի  էլ ունենա կասկածելու, որ մի  հատ  էլ համոզվի:


Նեա,, չհամոզեցիր... կգա մի պահ,,որ հաստատ կկասկածես,, էլ ինչ հավատ,, եթե գոնե մի պահ չես կասկածել դրա իրավացիությանը.... մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը ես հարցին իրա տեսակետով է մոտենում... :Smile:  

Հլը որ ինձ դապալիծելնի օգնություն չի եղել աղոթքը,,, կար մի ժամանակ երբ քրիստոնյա էի,,, աղոթում էի,, բայց հիմա ավելի վստահ ու հանգիստ եմ քննության մտնում,,քան են ժամանակ....

Ես նման բան եմ ասել :Nea: ,, ընդամենը ասեցի,,որ երբ չես հավատում,, չես էլ փորձում էդ հավատքդ,,, ուղղակի շարժվում ես բնության օրենքներով,, եթե կարմիր լույս է ՝ չես անցնի,,, ոչ թե կասես՝ անցնեմ,,թե աստված կա ինձ կփրկի.... 
Արթուրին չեմ ճանաչում.... :Xeloq:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Արթուրին չեմ ճանաչում....


Էս  վերջերս մի  հատ  Արթուր  եսիմինչյան  կար, էվրիկա էր  արել, ասում էր՝  թռնելու  եմ   Տիեզերք, ինչ...


[QUOTE=Quyr Qery;2224432]Նեա,, չհամոզեցիր... մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը ես հարցին իրա տեսակետով է մոտենում... :Smile:  
Ես  չեմ  էլ  փորձում  քեզ  համոզել, ուզում ես հավատա,  ուզում ես՝ ոչ դա  քո  անձնական հարցն է.մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը էս  հարցին իրա տեսակետով է մոտենում... :Smile:  



> Հլը որ ինձ դապալիծելնի օգնություն չի եղել աղոթքը,,, կար մի ժամանակ երբ քրիստոնյա էի,,, աղոթում էի,, բայց հիմա ավելի վստահ ու հանգիստ եմ քննության մտնում,,քան են ժամանակ....


Դե  ուրեմն  դու էն  ժամանակ քո  վրա էլ վստահ  չես եղել, շառը  մի  գցի աղոթքիդ չօգնելու  վրա :Wink:

----------

eduard30 (28.04.2011), Freeman (26.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում*

Ժողավուրդ, էս ինչ էլ մի հարց եք գտել ու...
Նախ հարցը սխալ է ձևակերպված: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում "ի՞նչ է արել Աստված": Աստված էլ բանուգործ չունի, պիտի ընկնի տենա ում ինչա պետք անել, անի՞... լավ էլի :LOL: 
Աստծուն դարձրել ենք Ձմեռ պապի ու բողոքավորի նման սաղ օրը աղոթում ենք...  :Smile: 
Իհարկե, ծայրահեղ նեղ ու դժբախտ պահերին աղոթքը օգնում է, եթե ոչ իրապես, ապա գոնե հույս է տալիս, թեթևություն է բերում... Բայց ընդհանրապես սովորական առօրյա հարցերում Աստծուն Ձմեռ Պապի սարքերը չեմ հասկանում: Ինչո՞ւ եք մտածում, որ նա մեր համար ինչոր բան պիտի անի: Շատերը մտածում են նույնիսկ, որ նա պարտավոր ա անի... :LOL:  Սա արդեն գերագույն աբսուրդն ա...
Թարգեք ժողավուրդ, թարգեք աղոթել (այստեղ աղոթել ասելով ինկատի ունեմ ինչոր կոնկրետ բան խնդրելը...), քեզանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկից չպիտի խնդրես ու պահանջես: Հո մանկապարտեզ չի՞: նորից եմ կրկնում, ես ինկատի չունեմ, էն դեպքը, երբ մարդը ծայրահեզ անելանելի ու դժբախտ իրավիճակում է: Սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (26.04.2011), Quyr Qery (26.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), VisTolog (26.04.2011), Աբելյան (26.04.2011)

----------


## Inna

Կյանք:Աստված ինձ կյանք է տվել, կյանք :Love: :
Մի բան, որի համար մինչև կյանքիս վերջին վայրկյանը շնորհակալ ու պարտական կլինեմ  նրան:

----------

Ameli (21.05.2011), E-la Via (26.04.2011), eduard30 (28.04.2011), Moonwalker (27.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), Sophie (28.04.2011), հովարս (26.04.2011), ՆանՍ (27.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> *Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում*
> 
> 
> 
> Թարգեք ժողավուրդ, թարգեք աղոթել (այստեղ աղոթել ասելով ինկատի ունեմ ինչոր կոնկրետ բան խնդրելը...), քեզանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկից չպիտի խնդրես ու պահանջես: Հո մանկապարտեզ չի՞: նորից եմ կրկնում, ես ինկատի չունեմ, էն դեպքը, երբ մարդը ծայրահեզ անելանելի ու դժբախտ իրավիճակում է:


  :Shok:  Tig? Ո՞նց թե , թարգեք աղոթել...Դու Նրանից կարաս խնդրես, ստանաս,իսկ  պահանջես մենակ քեզանից...Կամ  դու աղոթելը մենակ ինչ-որ բան  խնդրելով  ե՞ս հասկանում, բա  էն շնորհակալությունները, երբ որ  դու ասենք՝ լենության մեջ  ես, թե՞ մենակ ծայրահեղ ու անելանելի, դժբախտ իրավիճակներում է Աստված սկսում հանկարծ հիշվել...
Ասածդ նման ա էն  "Կարգին հաղորդման" հոլովակին, որ մի  մարդ եկեղեցում աղոթում է, թե՝ Աստված ջան, խնդըրըմ եմ ինձ մի  հատ  ինֆինիտի տուր...Մեկել մի  տատիկ է  գալիս, աղոթում է, թե՝ Աստված  ջան ինձ մի  հատ 5000 դրամ տուր:Կողքի  մարդը տատիկին 5000 դրամ է տալիս, ասում է՝ առ էս 5000-ն ու Աստծուն սենց  մանր-մունր  հարցերով    չդիմես...

----------

Ameli (21.05.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Tig? Ո՞նց թե , թարգեք աղոթել...


Հա, Սոֆի ջան, ես լուրջ կոչ եմ անում թարգել աղոթել:




> Դու Նրանից կարաս խնդրես, ստանաս,իսկ  պահանջես մենակ քեզանից...


Ես չեմ ասում չես կարա խնդրես, կամ պահանջես, ես ասում եմ, որ դա անիմաստ է, պետք է վերջապես դուրս գանք "մանկապարտեզի տարիքից"...  :Wink: 




> Կամ  դու աղոթելը մենակ ինչ-որ բան  խնդրելով  ե՞ս հասկանում, բա  էն շնորհակալությունները, երբ որ  դու ասենք՝ լենության մեջ  ես,


Ես, չէ, բայց շատ շատերը հենց տենց էլ հասկանում են:
Իսկ շնորհակալություն հայտնելու մասին ես բան չեմ ասել: Իհարկե պետք է հայտնել... մանավանդ երբ լենության մեջ ես...




> թե՞ մենակ ծայրահեղ ու անելանելի, դժբախտ իրավիճակներում է Աստված սկսում հանկարծ հիշվել...


Ցավոք սրտի մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հենց նման դժվար ու դժբախտ իրավիճակներում է, որ իրապես հիշում է աստծուն, բայց սա չէ խնդիրը: Իմ ասած խոսքով ես ցանկացել եմ շեշտել, որ կարևորը էն չի, թե դու աստծուն կհիշես ընհանրապես, թե չես հիշի, կամ հիշելուց ինչպես կհիշես ու ինչի համար: Կարևորը այն է, թե դու ինչպես ես ապրում, ինչպես ես վերաբերվում աշխարհին, մարդկանց, բնությանը, քո շրջապատին: Ինչ ես տալիս և ինչ ես վերցնում: ինչ ես ուզում և ինչ քայլերի ես պատրաստ դրա համար և ինչ ես անում իրականում...




> Ասածդ նման ա էն  "Կարգին հաղորդման" հոլովակին, որ մի  մարդ եկեղեցում աղոթում է, թե՝ Աստված ջան, խնդըրըմ եմ ինձ մի  հատ  ինֆինիտի տուր...Մեկել մի  տատիկ է  գալիս, աղոթում է, թե՝ Աստված  ջան ինձ մի  հատ 5000 դրամ տուր:Կողքի  մարդը տատիկին 5000 դրամ է տալիս, ասում է՝ առ էս 5000-ն ու Աստծուն սենց  մանր-մունր  հարցերով    չդիմես...


Ասածս իրոք նման է սրան, ուղակի մի "փոքրիկ" տարբերությամբ՝ ես մանր-մունր ու կարևոր բան ասելով լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ հասմանում  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), Skeptic (27.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Հա, Սոֆի ջան, ես լուրջ կոչ եմ անում թարգել աղոթել:


Տիգ ջան, իզուր կոչ մի արա :Jpit: 




> Ես չեմ ասում չես կարա խնդրես, կամ պահանջես, ես ասում եմ, որ դա անիմաստ է, պետք է վերջապես դուրս գանք "մանկապարտեզի տարիքից"...


Հավատա, ես  իմ  կյանքում երբեք ոչ մի  բանի  մեջ անիմաստություն չեմ տեսել, որովհետև   ամեն  ինչ մեկը մյուսի  հետ խիստ փոխկապակցված է  եղել  ու տենց  էլ շարունակվում է, իսկ  "մանկապարտեզային տարիքից" դուրս  գալ-չգալն  ընդհանրապես  կապ  չունի Աստծուն ի սրտե դիմելու, խնդրել-ստանալու հետ  ... :Wink:  Կոնկրետ ինձ համար սենց  հարցերը տիկնիկային չեն  և ավելի  քան   լուրջ իմաստ  են իրենցից  ներկայացնում... :Wink:

----------

Tig (27.04.2011), հովարս (21.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հա, Սոֆի ջան, ես լուրջ կոչ եմ անում թարգել աղոթել:


Ըստ էության հասկանալով Tig-ի ասածը՝ ես կոչ եմ անում ոչ թե թարգել աղոթել, այլ պարզապես ճիշտ աղոթել: Նախ, որովհետև չաղոթելն ինքնին սխալ է (_«Ուրա՛խ եղէք միշտ, անդադար աղօթեցէ՛ք, ամէն ինչում գոհութի՛ւն մատուցեցէք, որովհետեւ ա՛յդ է Աստծու կամքը ձեզ համար ի Քրիստոս Յիսուս։»_ /Ա Թուղթ առ Թեսալոնիկեցիներ 5:16-18/): 
Աղոթքն ունի 7 կանոններ (եթե ոչ պաշտոնապես, գոնե իմ համար).
 *Մաքուր սրտի օրենքը* (_«Եթէ սրտումս մեղք տեսնէի, Տէրն ինձ չէր ունկնդրի։»_ /Սաղմոս 65:18/): 
Ի՞նչ ա պետք անել. խնդրենք Տիրոջը քննի մեր սիրտը (_«Փորձի՛ր ինձ, Աստուա՛ծ,ու ճանաչի՛ր իմ սիրտը, քննի՛ր ինձ ու ճանաչի՛ր իմ շաւիղները»_ /Սաղմոս 128:23/) և քննենք մեր մեղքերն Աստծո առաջ ու թողություն, հոգևոր բժշկում խնդրենք նրանից (_«Երեսդ շո՛ւռ տուր իմ մեղքերից եւ իմ բոլոր յանցանքները ջնջի՛ր ինձնից։ Իմ մէջ մաքուր սիրտ հաստատի՛ր, Աստուա՛ծ, եւ արդար հոգի նորոգի՛ր իմ որովայնում։»_ /Սաղմոս 50:11-12/):*Ներողամտության օրենքը* (_«Եւ երբ աղօթքի կանգնէք, թէ մէկի դէմ մի բան ունէք, ներեցէ՛ք, որպէսզի ձեր Հայրն էլ, որ երկնքում է, ների ձեզ ձեր յանցանքները»:_ /Մարկոս 11:25/)
Ի՞նչ ա պետք անել. մերձավորի հանդեպ չլինենք ոխակալ ոսկե օրենքի սկզբունքով (_«Երանի՜ ողորմածներին, որովհետեւ նրանք ողորմութիւն պիտի գտնեն։»_ /Մատթեոս 5:7/):*Հավատի օրենքը* (_«Միայն թէ նա հաւատո՛վ թող խնդրի եւ թող չերկմտի, որովհետեւ, ով երկմիտ է, նման է ծովի հողմակոծ եւ տարուբերուող ալիքներին։ Այդպիսի մարդը թող չակնկալի Աստծուց որեւէ բան ստանալ, 8քանի որ երկմիտ մարդը իր արած բոլոր քայլերում անհաստատ է։»_ /Հակոբոս 1:6-8/)
Ի՞նչ ա պետք անել. ուղղակի հիշենք այս երեք մեջբերումները Սբ. Գրքից՝_«Եւ ամէն ինչ, որ ուզէք աղօթքի մէջ հաւատով, կը ստանաք»_ /Մատթեոս 21:22/, _«Դրա համար ասում եմ ձեզ. ամէն ինչ, որ աղօթք անելով խնդրէք եւ հաւատաք, թէ կը ստանաք, կը տրուի ձեզ։»_ /Մարկոս 11:25/ և վերջապես _«...երանի՜ նրանց, որոնք չեն տեսել եւ սակայն կը հաւատան»_ /Հովհաննես 20: 29բ/*Աստծո կամքի գիտակցման օրենք* (_«Խնդրում էք եւ չէք ստանում, որովհետեւ չարամտօրէն էք խնդրում, որպէսզի այն ծառայեցնէք ձեր ցանկութիւններին։»_ /Հակոբոս 4:3/)
Ի՞նչ պետք ա անել. պարզապես աղոթենք Տիրոջ կամքին համաձայն (_«Եւ ա՛յս է այն վստահութիւնը, որն ունենք մենք նրա հանդէպ. այն, որ ի՛նչ էլ խնդրենք ըստ նրա կամքի, նա մեզ կը լսի»:_ /Ա Հովհաննես 5: 14/):*Հիսուսի անվան օրենքը* (_«Եւ ինչ որ ուզէք իմ անունով, այն կ՚անեմ, որպէսզի Հայրը փառաւորուի Որդու միջոցով»_ /Հովհաննես 14:13/
Ի՞նչ ա պետք անել. հիշենք հետևյալը՝«Եւ ուրիշ մէկի միջոցով փրկութիւն չկայ, որովհետեւ երկնքի տակ չկայ մարդկանց տրուած այլ անուն, որով կարելի լինի, որ մենք փրկուենք» /Գործք 4:12/*Կոնկրետության օրենք* - մեր աղոթքը պիտի լինի կոնկրետ, այլ ոչ ինքնանպատակ ու պարունակի ասելիք, ահա կոնկրետ աղոթքի օրինակներ՝ Աբրահամը՝ Իսահակի ապագա կնոջ համար /Ծննդոց 24:10-20/, Եղիան՝ անձրևի համար /Հակոբոս 5:17/, հավատացյալները՝ բանտարկված Պետրոսի համար /Գործք 12: 1-12/ ևն:*Ժամանակի ու տեղի օրենք* - հավատքով ասված աղոթքը լսվում է անկախ այն բանից թե որտեղ է ասվել: Օրինակ աստվածաշնչյան լսված աղոթքների վայրերի օրինակներ՝ Մովսեսը՝ անապատում, Եղիան՝ սարի գագաթին, Դանիելը՝ սեփական տանը, Նեեմիան՝ արքայի մոտ, Հիսուսը՝ Գեսթեմանի պարտեզում, Պողոսը՝ բանտում, Պետրոսը՝ տանիքին ևն:
Իսկ ժամանակի առումով իմ ամենավերևում արված մեջբերումը Պողոս առաքյալի Թեսալոնիկեցիներին ուղղված թղթից փաստում է, որ աղոթել կարելի է/պետք է որքան հնարավոր է հաճախ: 
Այսինքն աղոթքը տեղ և ժամանակ չի ճանաչում:

Եվ վերջապես աղոթքի մասին խոսում է ինքը՝ Տեր Հիսուսը.
_«Եւ երբ աղօթես, չլինե՛ս կեղծաւորների նման, որոնք սիրում են ժողովարաններում եւ հրապարակների անկիւններում աղօթքի կանգնել, որպէսզի մարդկանց երեւան. ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, ա՛յդ իսկ է նրանց վարձը։ Այլ դու երբ աղօթես, մտի՛ր քո սենեակը, փակի՛ր քո դռները եւ ծածո՛ւկ աղօթիր քո Հօրը, եւ քո Հայրը, որ տեսնում է, ինչ որ ծածուկ է, կը հատուցի քեզ յայտնապէս։ Աղօթք անելիս շատախօս մի՛ լինէք ինչպէս հեթանոսները, որովհետեւ նրանք կարծում են, թէ իրենց շատ խօսքերի պատճառով լսելի կը լինեն։ Արդ, նրանց չնմանուէ՛ք, որովհետեւ ձեր Հայրը գիտէ, թէ ինչ է ձեզ պէտք, նախքան որ դուք նրանից մի բան ուզէք։ Եւ արդ, դուք այսպէ՛ս աղօթեցէք». «Հա՛յր մեր, որ երկնքում ես. սո՛ւրբ թող լինի քո անունը. քո թագաւորութի՛ւնը թող գայ. քո կա՛մքը թող լինի երկրի վրայ, ինչպէս որ երկնքում է՛. մեր հանապազօրեայ հացը տո՛ւր մեզ այսօր. եւ ների՛ր մեզ մեր յանցանքները, ինչպէս որ մենք ենք ներում նրանց, որ յանցանք են գործում մեր դէմ. եւ մի՛ տար մեզ փորձութեան, այլ փրկի՛ր մեզ չարից. որովհետեւ քո՛նն է թագաւորութիւնը եւ զօրութիւնը եւ փառքը յաւիտեանս. ամէն։»_ /Մատթեոս 6:5-14/

Եվ պետք էլ չի խուսափել ցեփական ցանկությունների համար Տիրոջն աղոթելուց, քանի որ.
_«Հոգ մի՛ արէք, այլ աղօթքներով եւ աղաչանքներով ձեր խնդրանքները գոհաբանութեամբ յայտնի թող լինեն Աստծուն։»_ /Թուղթ առ Փիլիպեցիս 4:6/

Աղոթեք ինչպես սովորեցնում է Սբ. Գիրքը և ձեր աղոթքներն անպայման արձագանք կստանան: Աստված պահապան բոլորիդ: :Smile:

----------

davidus (27.04.2011), eduard30 (28.04.2011), Safaryan (27.04.2011), Yevuk (16.07.2011), հովարս (27.04.2011), ՆանՍ (27.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (27.04.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Հուսով եմ  թեմայից շատ չեմ շեղվում, բայց էս քանի օրը ամեն անգամ, երբ էս թման է աչքովս ընկնում՝ մի հարց է սկսում պտտվել գլխումս.
> "Իսկ ինչ ենք մենք արել/անում Աստծու համար???":
>  Ես գիտեմ, որ արդեն իսկ ամեն ինչ ունեմ, անակախ նրանից դա այդպես է թվում, թե ոչ: Ինչ էլ չունեմ ունեցածս ճիշտ օգտագործելով՝ կարող եմ ձեռք բերել:
> Բայց այ ես ինչ եմ անում Աստծու համար??? Միթե ցանկացած հարաբերության մեջ փոխադարձությունը պարտադիր է, իսկ մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության մեջ ոչ???


Միայն սերն է մեր պետք Աստծուն, քանի որ Աստված սեր է:  :Love:   Աստվա՛ծ ասենք, թե՛ տիեզերք, թե՛ էներգիա, նույն բանն է, այդ բոլորը սերն է: Սեր ճառագելով՝ զորացնում ենք մեզ, մեր շրջապատն ու ողջ տիեզերքը:

----------

Ameli (21.05.2011), E-la Via (27.04.2011), Jarre (16.07.2011), Moonwalker (27.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), Yevuk (16.07.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Moonwalker-ի գրառմանը լիովին համաձայն եմ, ամեն ինչ լիարժեք ասված է: Շատ շնորհակալություն գրառման համար: (Իհարկե զարմանալի կարող է դիտվի, որ Աստվածաշունչը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարդալով զգացի, որ այդ նույն համոզմունքը ներսիցս կա: )  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (27.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Միայն սերն է մեր պետք Աստծուն, քանի որ Աստված սեր է:   Աստվա՛ծ ասենք, թե՛ տիեզերք, թե՛ էներգիա, նույն բանն է, այդ բոլորը սերն է: Սեր ճառագելով՝ զորացնում ենք մեզ, մեր շրջապատն ու ողջ տիեզերքը:


Համաձայն եմ Ֆոտոն ջան: Իհարկե հենց սիրով էլ պետք է փոխադարձենք: Բայց մենք հաճախ մոռանում ենք, որ էդ սերը պետք է արտահայտվի նաև մեր քայլերում, գործերում, մարդկանց հետ փոխհարաբերություններում: Եթե Աստված ամեն ինչ է ու ամեն ուր, չպետք է մոռնալ, որ հենց նաև դիմացդ կանգնած մարդու մեջ էլ է, քեզ շրջապատող միջավայրում, բնության մեջ:

Հա, սիրում ենք ու էդ էներգիան մտովի փոխանցում, դա լավ է…
Իսկ ինչի մարդու հանդեպ մի փոքր հանդուրժող չենք???
Ինչի ենք ավելի շատ անտարբեր, քան հոգատար???
Ինչի մի դժվարության, դժբախտության ժամանակ սկսում ենք Աստծուն մեր խնդրանքը, պահանջը ներկայացնել, բայց հենց այդ ժամանակ մարդկանց հանդպ չարությամբ, ատելությամբ, քենով ենք լցվում???
Ինչի ենք մերզ շրջապատող բնության հանդեպ այդքան անպատասխանատու գտնվում???
Ու ինչի հենց մեր իսկ կյանքի հանդեպ մի փոքր հարգանք չունենք???

Աստված մեր խոսք-փառաբանության կարիքն ունի, թե մեր գործ-փառաբանության???

Հա, ես էլ եմ աղոթում, ժամանակի ընթացքում էլ աղոթքիս ձևերը  այնքան փոխվեցին, որ մի օր հասկացա, որ հենց քո իսկ գոյությունը պետք է դարձնես աղոթք: Քո ապրելը, մարդկանց հանդեպք քո վերաբերմունքը, քո գործն ու քո ուրախությունը:

Moonwalker-ի գրառումից մի մեջբերում եմ ուզում անել:




> («*Ուրա՛խ եղէք* միշտ, անդադար աղօթեցէ՛ք, ամէն ինչում գոհութի՛ւն մատուցեցէք, որովհետեւ ա՛յդ է Աստծու կամքը ձեզ համար ի Քրիստոս Յիսուս։» /Ա Թուղթ առ Թեսալոնիկեցիներ 5:16-18/):


Նախ հենց  նշված մասի վրա պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել, իսկ անդադար աղոթելն էլ միթե հենց վերևիս գրածը չէ???

----------

Chilly (27.04.2011), Jarre (16.07.2011), Moonwalker (27.04.2011), Safaryan (27.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), Tig (27.04.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Երկար բացատրություն չեմ կարող տալ, ո՛չ քարոզի տեսքով, ո՛չ բացատրության: Ցանկացած դեպքում համոզելու ու ապացուցելու տարր կլինի: Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ես իմ ներսում հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու է մեկն անտարբեր, մյուսն էսպես, էնպես: Հակասություն էլ չեմ տեսնում: Ինձ համար աշխարհը արդար է, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է: Այնպես է, ինչպես որ պիտի լիներ ու լինի հետո: 

Երբ խնձորը ձեռքիցդ բաց ես թողնում, ու այն ընկնում է հատակին, ոչ մի զարմանալի բան չենք տեսնում: Նման ձևով ես այլևս մարդկանց պահվածքների վրա չեմ զարմանում: Ամենը բավական պարզ ու բարդ է միաժամանակ:

Հ. Գ. Չեմ ուզում ամենագետի տպավորություն թողնել: Բայց իմ համոզմունքը մեկ փորձի արդյունք չի, ու այսքան ժամանակ այս բաժնում գրառում չունենալս պետք է որ գրառմանս հիմնավորության մասին խոսի:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2011), Moonwalker (27.04.2011), Tig (27.04.2011), VisTolog (27.04.2011), Նետ (27.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Moonwalker . 

Աղոթեք ինչպես սովորեցնում է Սբ. Գիրքը և ձեր աղոթքներն անպայման արձագանք կստանան: Աստված պահապան բոլորիդ: 



                                                                                                                                                                          ԱՄԵ՛Ն

----------

Ariadna (23.05.2011), eduard30 (28.04.2011), Freeman (21.05.2011), Meme (21.05.2011), Monk (21.05.2011), Moonwalker (27.04.2011), Skeptic (27.04.2011), VisTolog (27.04.2011), ՆանՍ (28.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Երբ եկանք Հունաստսն , կարճ ժամանակ հետո մեր գումարը վերջացավ, և մենք (ես կինս և երկու երեխաներս) հյուրանոցից տեղափոխվեցինք փողոց՝ դարնալով БОМЖ: Ոչ աշխատանք ունեինք ոչ տան վարձ և ոչ էլ լեզու գիտեինք, այդպես ապրում էինք կայարաններում: Աշխատանք  փնտրելով հասանք Բերիա (Βερια) քաղաքը:Այդ օրը նույն պես ''անհաջող'' օր էր , գիշերեցինք կայարանում: Առավոտ շուտ գնացի աշխատանք փնտրելու մոտակա գյուղերում , այդ ընթացքուն կայարանում կատարվում է հետևյալը:
Ինչ-որ մեկը  զանգում է կայարանի գրասեյակ և ասում է «խնդրում եմ կանչեք այդտեղ գտնվող հայ ընտանիքի անդամներից մեկին»,(հիշեցնեմ որ առաջին օրն ենք այդտեղ): Կանչում են կնոջս հարցնելով թե Հայաստանից է , զարմացած կինս վերցնում է լսափողը և լսում  հետևյալը. «բարև ձեզ ,ամբողջ գիշեր Աստված ինձ չի թողել որ քնեմ ասելով, որ ես ձեզ ընդունեմ իմ տունը , վերկացեք եկեք այստեղ, մենք ձեզ կդիմավորենք...»: Երբ վերադարձա հերթական մերժումներից կինս պատմեց թե ինչ է եղել, լսելով ասացի կնոջս «եթե Ասված է ասել ուրեմն գնացինք:Փառք Աստծուն:»

----------

Ameli (21.05.2011), Catarsis (22.05.2011), eduard30 (01.08.2011), Meme (21.05.2011), Monk (21.05.2011), Sambitbaba (22.05.2011), V!k (21.05.2011), Valentina (21.05.2011), Yevuk (16.07.2011), Գեա (21.05.2011), ՆանՍ (23.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Երբ եկանք Հունաստսն , կարճ ժամանակ հետո մեր գումարը վերջացավ, և մենք (ես կինս և երկու երեխաներս) հյուրանոցից տեղափոխվեցինք փողոց՝ դարնալով БОМЖ: Ոչ աշխատանք ունեինք ոչ տան վարձ և ոչ էլ լեզու գիտեինք, այդպես ապրում էինք կայարաններում: Աշխատանք փնտրելով հասանք Բերիա (Βερια) քաղաքը:Այդ օրը նույն պես ''անհաջող'' օր էր , գիշերեցինք կայարանում: Առավոտ շուտ գնացի աշխատանք փնտրելու մոտակա գյուղերում , այդ ընթացքուն կայարանում կատարվում է հետևյալը:
> Ինչ-որ մեկը զանգում է կայարանի գրասեյակ և ասում է «խնդրում եմ կանչեք այդտեղ գտնվող հայ ընտանիքի անդամներից մեկին»,(հիշեցնեմ որ առաջին օրն ենք այդտեղ): Կանչում են կնոջս հարցնելով թե Հայաստանից է , զարմացած կինս վերցնում է լսափողը և լսում հետևյալը. «բարև ձեզ ,ամբողջ գիշեր Աստված ինձ չի թողել որ քնեմ ասելով, որ ես ձեզ ընդունեմ իմ տունը , վերկացեք եկեք այստեղ, մենք ձեզ կդիմավորենք...»: Երբ վերադարձա հերթական մերժումներից կինս պատմեց թե ինչ է եղել, լսելով ասացի կնոջս «եթե Ասված է ասել ուրեմն գնացինք:Փառք Աստծուն:»


Մոռացա ասել, որ այդ զանգողը ուրիշ քաղաքից եր, մի 50կմ հեռավորության վրա: Մենք գնացինք այդ քաղաքը:

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես Աստծու գոյութունը ընդունում եմ ու դրա համար ունեմ ինձ բավարարող հմինավոր փաստեր։ Բայց ես չեմ ընդունում մի բան։ Ինչո՞ւ Աստված օգնեց քո երեխային որ նա լավանա, բայց չի օգնում Իրաքում, Աֆղանստանում ու աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում ամեն օր սովից, պատերազմից ու մաքուր ջրի բացակայությունից մահացող անմեղ երեխաներին։
> Նման գործելակերպում չկա սկզբունք։ Ուրեմն Աստված աչառ է՝ քոնինին օգնում է իմինին ոչ։ Կան նաև բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ շատ հավատացյալ մարդիկ կորցնում են իրենց երեխային, սիրելիին կամ շատ դժբախտ կյանք են ունենում։ Դա է՞լ կապենք Աստծու հետ։


Ստացվում է, սիրելի Ջառռ, որ դու Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունում ես, բայց կասկածում ես *Նրա միտումների* վրա՞: Ցանկանում ես ասել, որ Հովարսը կաշառե՞լ է Աստծոն: Կամ մի՞թե հնարավոր է ինչ-որ բան Աստծո արքայության ներքո, ինչը կարելի է չկապել ամենաստեղծ Աստծո հետ: Դու դա հնարավո՞ր ես համարում...

Ներող եղիր, սիրելիս, ես քո դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, և մի վերագրիր խոսքերս, խնդրում եմ, որպես կոնկրետ մոտեցում քո անձին: Ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ, որ մենք ավելի լուրջ մոտենանք հարցին, այսինքն, եթե ընդունում ենք Աստծո գոյությունը, ուրեմն ընդունենք նաև Նրա *պատճառները*, որոնց հիման վրա Նա օգնում է Հովարսին, իսկ քեզ՝ ոչ, նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ մենք կամ չգիտենք, կամ չենք հասկանում, կամ էլ չենք ցանկանում  հասկանալ Աստծո պատճառները: Ու եթե չենք հասկանում, դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ Աստված պատճառներ չունի մեկին օգնելու, իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ: 

Իսկ եթե չենք ընդունում Աստծո գոյությունը, սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է: Եկ ասենք Հովարսին, թող փասափուսեն հավաքի ու գնա, որ մենք՝ նրա հեքիաթներին  չենք հավատում: 

Ես առաջարկում եմ ոչ թե մասնակիորեն, այլ ամբողջովին վստահել մեր Աստծոն և, որ ոչ պակաս կարևոր է, չսահմանափակենք մեր Աստծոն Իր որոշումների մեջ, այսինքն, ընտրենք. կապե՞լ այսինչ բանն Աստծո հետ, թ՞ե  չկապել: Չնայած այն բանին, որ Աստված տվել է մեզ այդ հնարավորությունը՝ սահմանափակել Իրեն:

Հ.Գ. Եթե ցանկություն կառաջանա, որպեսզի ավելի պարզաբանեմ միտքս՝ ասա, կփորձեմ:

----------

հովարս (23.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Սրան կավելացնեմ նաև այս միտքը. "Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են"




> Ես առաջարկում եմ ոչ թե մասնակիորեն, այլ ամբողջովին վստահել մեր Աստծոն և, որ ոչ պակաս կարևոր է, չսահմանափակենք մեր Աստծոն Իր որոշումների մեջ, այսինքն, ընտրենք. կապե՞լ այսինչ բանն Աստծո հետ, թ՞ե  չկապել: *Չնայած այն բանին, որ Աստված տվել է մեզ այդ հնարավորությունը՝ սահմանափակել Իրեն:
> *


Այս վերջին միտքը կարելի՞ է այսպես, որ Աստված տվել եմ մեզ ազատություն իրեն հավատալու, կամ չհատալու մեջ

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սրան կավելացնեմ նաև այս միտքը. "Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են"


Միգուցե անքննելի են, բայց՝ կարելի է փորձել հասկանալ: Ուղղակի մենք սովորել ենք. հենց մի բան չենք հասկանում, իսկույն անիմաստ ենք հայտարարում այն: Նույնիսկ Աստծո մտքերը:




> Այս վերջին միտքը կարելի՞ է այսպես, որ Աստված տվել եմ մեզ ազատություն իրեն հավատալու, կամ չհատալու մեջ


Կարելի է այդպես էլ, սիրելի Ամելի, իհարկե: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ ավելի ճիշտ է այնպես, ինչպես կա: Դա նշանակում է. Աստված տվել է մեզ Իր ամենամեծ նվերը՝ կամքի ազատություն, այսինքն, մենք լրիվ ազատ ենք և լիիրավ, մեր կյանքերի հետ անել ամենն, ինչ ցանկանանք: Եվ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով խանգարել մեզ անել այն, ինչ մենք ցանկանում ենք, - կնշանակեր, որ Աստծո այդ նվերը՝ կամքի ազատությունը, լրիվ անիմաստ է:

Եվ այդ պատճառով, Աստված միայն մեկ պատասխան ունի մեզ համար. ինչ էլ որ մենք անենք, Նրա պատասխանն է. ԱՅՈ: Ցանկանու՞մ ենք տեսնել սահմանափակ Աստծո, - Աստված ասում է. "Այո": և Նա՝ սահմանափակ է; ցանկանու՞մ ենք տեսնել մատնաչափիկ-աստծո. նա՝ մատնաչափիկ է; ցանկանու՞մ ենք տեսնել Անսահման Մեծ Աստծո, - Աստված նորից ասում է "Այո", և Աստված դառնում է Անսահման Մեծ:

Դրանից Աստծո էությունը չի փոխվում, բայց մեզ համար Նա միշտ այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին մենք Նրան ցանկանում ենք տեսնել:

----------


## Firegirl777

Չգիտեմ, ով ոնց, բայց անձամբ իմ կյանքում ես միշտ էլ զգացել եմ Աստծու ներկայությունը:
Հենց ամենասկզբից երբ դեռևս 2 տարեկան եմ եղել փրկել է կյանքս, նույնիսկ մի քանի րոպե մահացած եմ եղել, բայց բժիշկը տեսնելով մորս արցունքները մտել ու փրկել է ինձ, բայց համոզված եմ որ առանց Նրա գործը գլուխ չէր գա:
Հետո ավելի մեծ հասակում նորից փրկվել եմ, երբ պատահմամբ ընկել եմ ջրով լի մեծ կաթսաի մեջ, ու եթե Նա չհուշեր մայրիկիս գնալ կաթսայի մոտ կարող է խեղդվեի:
Բացի այդ իմ կյանքում առաջին հայացքից ամեն ինչ բարդ է եղել, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ հաջող է ստացվել, ու ես գիտեմ, որ ինչ էլ խնդրեմ Նրան ինձ կտա:
Համաձայն եմ այն կարծիքին որ եթե անձամբ ոչինչ չձեռնարկես, Աստված ոչինչ չի կարող անել, ակամա հիշում եմ անեկդոտը երբ մարդը խեղդվում է ու Աստծուն խնդրում իրեն փրկել, Աստված 3 նավ է ուղարկում, բայց նա ոչմեկն էլ չի բարձրանում, ասելով որ ինձ պետք է Աստված փրկի, երբ ընկնում է այն աշխարհ Աստծուն հարցնում է, թե ինչու չփկեց իրեն, ինչին Նա պատասխանում է ես 3 նավ ուղարկեցի, դոքւ ոչ մեկը չնստեցիր, էլ ինչ կարող էի անե՞լ:
Ուրեմն ուղղակի պետք է գնահատել այն ինչ արվում է քո համար, չանտեսել այն փոքրիկ հաջողությունները, որոնք բերում են ավելի մեծ հաջողություններ…
Նաև կարող եմ ասել, որ հենց Նրա շնորհիվ է, որ կյանքում ինձ վատ մարդիկ չեն հանդիպել ու միշտ կյանքում ամենաելանելի վիճակից գտնվել է ելք:
Հուսով եմ, որ հետագայում էլ այդպես կլինի, ավելի շուտ համոզված եմ:
Եվ այդ ամենը հակառակ նրան, որ իմ կյանքում անընդհատ 6-երն են գերիշխում, հենց միայն ծննդյան օրս հերիք է 16.06.1986  :Cool:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.05.2011), Valentina (23.05.2011), Yevuk (16.07.2011), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (23.05.2011), հովարս (23.05.2011)

----------


## Արամ

Քիչ-քիչ հավատում եմ, որ Աստված ինչ-որ բան արել/անում է իմ համար:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում  :Smile:  Այ քեզ հարց
ԷԴ կյանքն ովա՞ տվել
ՄԻ բան էլ ավելացնեմ, Աստված չի տվել ու չի վերցրել ազատություն, տվելա բանականություն , ապրելու համար հույսով, սիրով, հավատով ՝ հարատևելով աղոթքների մեջ

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Քիչ-քիչ հավատում եմ, որ Աստված ինչ-որ բան արել/անում է իմ համար:


Իհարկե, Արամ ջան: Ինչպես նաև դու ես արել/անում Նրա համար: Հիշիր քո "Զրույցը" Աստծո հետ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում :) Այ քեզ հարց
> ԷԴ կյանքն ովա՞ տվել
> ՄԻ բան էլ ավելացնեմ, Աստված չի տվել ու չի վերցրել ազատություն, տվելա բանականություն , ապրելու համար հույսով, սիրով, հավատով ՝ հարատևելով աղոթքների մեջ


Հարցն այստեղ հետևյալն է, սիրելի Գոռ. արդյո՞ք դու ֆիզիկապես զգացել ես Աստծո ներկայությունը քո կյանքի մեջ: Արդյո՞ք ինչ-որ կերպ Աստված խառնվել է քո կյանքին, քո կյանքի մի ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ակնթարթի: Ասեմ, որ այդ ակնթարթը կոչվում է. երանություն: Արդյո՞ք դու ունեցել ես երանության ակնթարթ(ներ) քո կյանքում: Սա է թեմայի հարցը:

----------


## Նետ

> Գիտես  հովարս եթե կարողանաս հիմնավորել սրտի արատով ծնված երեխայի քաղաքականությունն ու գործելաոճը, կամ մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների գոյությունը, կամ էն որ կարա երեխան ծնվի ու մահանա, ծնվի անբուժելի հիվանդ, էտ մարդիկ են ընտրել էտպիսին ծնվելը?  Եթե կա Աստված, ինչի են նման երևույթները առկա, ինչի ավտովթարից կարողա մահանա անմեղ իրա համար փողոց անցնող բալիկը? Սրանց մեջ ջնտրել եմ տրամաբանությոն ու անկեղծ չեմ գտել:


Սլիմ.Աստված որևե տեղ չի ասել որ մահ.դժվարություն կամ դժբախտություններ չեն լինելու։Պատճառները շատ խորքային են։դեռ չխոսենք դրանցից։ես մեկ այլ բան կուզեի իմանալ՝ դու կարո՞ղ էիր ավելի լավ կյանքի սցենար  կազմել։և Ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ այն։Գուցե բոլորը լինեին նույն հասակի՞.և ապրեին նույն 70 տարի՞ն։թէ՞ բոլորով ծերանաին մի բարձի։ :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սլիմ.Աստված որևե տեղ չի ասել որ մահ.դժվարություն կամ դժբախտություններ չեն լինելու։Պատճառները շատ խորքային են։դեռ չխոսենք դրանցից։ես մեկ այլ բան կուզեի իմանալ՝ դու կարո՞ղ էիր ավելի լավ կյանքի սցենար  կազմել։և Ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ այն։*Գուցե բոլորը լինեին նույն հասակի՞.և ապրեին նույն 70 տարի՞ն։թէ՞ բոլորով ծերանաին մի բարձի։*


Հա ի՞նչ բարդ բան ա: Եթե ես ամենակարող ըլնեի, 70 չէ 170 տարի կապրեին մարդիկ:

----------

erexa (24.05.2011), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Skeptic (24.05.2011), soultaker (30.07.2012), VisTolog (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Միգուցե անքննելի են, բայց՝ կարելի է փորձել հասկանալ: Ուղղակի մենք սովորել ենք. հենց մի բան չենք հասկանում, իսկույն անիմաստ ենք հայտարարում այն: Նույնիսկ Աստծո մտքերը:
> 
> 
> Կարելի է այդպես էլ, սիրելի Ամելի, իհարկե: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ ավելի ճիշտ է այնպես, ինչպես կա: Դա նշանակում է. Աստված տվել է մեզ Իր ամենամեծ նվերը՝ կամքի ազատություն, այսինքն, մենք լրիվ ազատ ենք և լիիրավ, մեր կյանքերի հետ անել ամենն, ինչ ցանկանանք: Եվ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով խանգարել մեզ անել այն, ինչ մենք ցանկանում ենք, - կնշանակեր, որ Աստծո այդ նվերը՝ կամքի ազատությունը, լրիվ անիմաստ է:


Երբ ես ասում էի անքննելի նկատի ունեի այն, որ Աստծո գործերը այնքան իմաստալից են, այնքան վեհ, որ մենք իրավունք չունենք դրանք դատելու, քննարկելու՝ լավն են թե վատը, իսկ հասկանալ միշտ էլ կարելի է:
Կամքի ազատության հետ համամիտ եմ, դրանից բխում է վերևի գրառումս: Կամքի ազատության լավագույն օրինակ եմ համարում Ադամի ու Եվայի օրինակը:




> Հարցն այստեղ հետևյալն է. արդյո՞ք դու ֆիզիկապես զգացել ես Աստծո ներկայությունը քո կյանքի մեջ: Արդյո՞ք ինչ-որ կերպ Աստված խառնվել է քո կյանքին, քո կյանքի մի ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ակնթարթի: Ասեմ, որ այդ ակնթարթը կոչվում է. երանություն: Արդյո՞ք դու ունեցել ես երանության ակնթարթ(ներ) քո կյանքում: Սա է թեմայի հարցը:


Հարգելի Sambitbaba, ըստ իս Հիսուսի համբարձումից հետո մատերի վրա հաշված մարդիկ են, որ զգացել են Աստծո *ֆիզիկական* ներկայությունը:

----------


## Skeptic

> Կամքի ազատության լավագույն օրինակ եմ համարում Ադամի ու Եվայի օրինակը:


Ներողություն, իսկ էս օրինակում որտե՞ղ կա կամքի ազատություն:  :Xeloq: 


Թեմայից չշեղվելու համար պատասխանեմ վերնագրի հարցին. ոչ մի բան:  :Pardon:

----------


## հովարս

> Հա ի՞նչ բարդ բան ա: Եթե ես ամենակարող ըլնեի, 70 չէ 170 տարի կապրեին մարդիկ:


Եւ որից հետո կզղջայիր արածիդ համար:




> Ameli
> 
> Հարգելի Sambitbaba, ըստ իս Հիսուսի համբարձումից հետո մատերի վրա հաշված մարդիկ են, որ զգացել են Աստծո ֆիզիկական ներկայությունը:



չնայած որ Աստված  հնարավորություն է տվել բոլորին Իր ներկայությունը զգալլու/ճաշակելու,
բայց *հպարտությունը*  խոչընդոտ է հանդիսանում:

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> չնայած որ Աստված  հնարավորություն է տվել բոլորին Իր ներկայությունը զգալլու/ճաշակելու,
> բայց *հպարտությունը*  խոչընդոտ է հանդիսանում:


Այսի՞նքն

----------


## հովարս

> Ժողովուրդ էս մինչև հիմա հավատում եք՞ Ադամի ու Եվայի պատմությանը, դա հորինված ա:


Մի լավ բան ասա քեզ ''հավատանք'' :

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը խմբագրված է։ Ջնջվել է վիրավորական մաս պարունակող հատվածը։ Խնդրում եմ միմյանց նկատմամբ լինել հարգալից։*

----------

Ameli (25.05.2011), Valentina (25.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Այսի՞նքն


«... որովհետև Աստված հպարտներին հակառակ է մնում, բայց խոնարհներին շնորհք է տալիս:» Ա. Պետր. 5:5

----------

eduard30 (21.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Մի շարք գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են ««Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» թեմա: Մի քանի թեմային չվերաբերվող գրառումներ ջնջվել են զգուշացումներով և տուգանայիններով։ Խնդրում եմ մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում, թեման մի վերածեք զրուցարանի և միմյանց հանդեպ եղեք հարգալից, ինչպես սովորեցնում են բոլոր կրոնները և մարդկային կուլտուրան 

Բոլորիդ մաղթում եմ հետագա հաճելի քննարկումներ։*

----------

Monk (25.05.2011), Moonwalker (25.05.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հարգելի Sambitbaba, ըստ իս Հիսուսի համբարձումից հետո մատերի վրա հաշված մարդիկ են, որ զգացել են Աստծո *ֆիզիկական* ներկայությունը:


Սխալ կարծիք է, Ամելի ջան, և բխում է... չխորանանք: Բայց չէ՞ որ Հիսուս ասել է. Այն, ինչ ես կարողացա, դուք էլ կարող եք, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին կարող եք: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ է, քո կարծիքով, Հովարսի պատմածը, եթե ոչ երանության ակնթարթ:

----------


## yerevanci

Ամեն  նոր  օրվա  հետ  ավելի  եմ  համոզվում  Աստծու  գոյությանը,  ուղղակի  պետքա  հավատալ  ու  ամեն  ինչ  կստացվի...
Ընդհանրապես  ասում  են  Մեծ  Պահքը  պահելուց  առաջ  ինչ  որ  երազանք  ես  պահում,  ու  դա  անպայման  իրականանում  է:  Առաջին  անգամ  պահեցի  մագիստրատուրա  ընդունվելու  տարիս,  ու  երազանքն  էլ  հենց  ընդունվելն  էր,  չնայած  ես  այն  հավանական  թեկնածուներից  մեկն  էի,  որ  պետք  է  անցնեի (անվճար),  սակայն  կային  որոշները,  ովքեր  այլ  միջոցներով  պետք  է  առաջ  անցնեին  ու  ինձ  ետ  թողնեին,  մի  խոսքով  ամեն  ինչ  լավ  ավարտ  ունեցավ,  երկրորդ  անգամ  այս  տարի  եմ  պահել  ու  էլի  ցանկություն  ունեի  պահած,  ու  հենց  Սուրբ  Հարության  օրը  (Զատիկին)  ցանկությունս  իրականացավ:
Շատ  լավ  ընկերներ  ունեմ,  որ  այս  մասին  չեմ  կիսվել  նրանց  հետ,  որովհետև  նրանք,  այսպես  ասած,  սխալ  կհասկանան  ու  իրենց  երևակայության  մեջ  ինձ  հավատացյալ  կտեսնեն,  ես  դրանում  նրանց  չեմ  մեղադրում,  որովհետև  դա  իրենց  կարծիքն  է  այդ  հարցի  շուրջ,  ու  եթե  դրան  մենք  շարունակություն  տանք, ապա  շատ  կարճ  ժամանակում  մեր  լավ  ընկերական  հարաբերությունները  կփչանան: Ինչևէ,  շատ  շեղվեցի,  բայց  ուզում  եմ  նորից  կրկնել,  որ  հավատալու  դեպքում  ամեն  ինչ  լավ  է  լինում,  երբեմն  նույնիսկ  ինձ  հարցնում  են.  «Արթ,  կարողա՞  դու  հավատացյալ  ես»  ու  որպես  պատասխան  ստանում  են  «Խի  դու  հեթանոս  ես՞»:

Իսկ  եթե  մի  քիչ  ավելի  ուշադիր  լինենք  մեր  ու  մեզ  շրջապատող  անձանց  հետ,  ապա  յուրաքանչյուր  քայլում  Աստծու  գոյությունը  կտեսնենք

----------

anahit96 (16.07.2011), eduard30 (01.08.2011), Sambitbaba (25.07.2011), Shah (25.05.2011), Yevuk (16.07.2011), հովարս (11.07.2011), ՆանՍ (25.05.2011), Նետ (25.05.2011)

----------


## davtyanhasmik

Ամեն ինչ...

----------


## Հարդ

> Ամեն ինչ...


Ո՞նց :Shok: 
Դու բան չես արե՞լ :Think:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2011), kyahi (25.05.2011), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Skeptic (26.05.2011), VisTolog (25.05.2011), Արամ (25.05.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Երբեմն  նույնիսկ  ինձ  հարցնում  են.  «Արթ,  կարողա՞  դու  հավատացյալ  ես»  ու  որպես  պատասխան  ստանում  են  «Խի  դու  հեթանոս  ես՞»:


Որ  էս  ասածիդ  լիմիտը սպառվի, գիտե՞ս կամ էլ ինչ ասա.հարցրու ինքը ընդհանրապես Աստծուն  հավատում ա՞, որ  ասի՝ հա , դու  էլ ասա՝ բա  կարա՞ս  մեկ  բառով ասես Աստծուն  հավատացող մարդուն ինչ են ասում :Wink:  ու  ստեղ  ինքը զգում ա, որ  ինքն  էլ ա հավատացյալ ու  ձենը կտրում ա :Jpit: :

----------

Ameli (06.06.2011), anahit96 (16.07.2011), eduard30 (01.08.2011), Meme (25.05.2011), yerevanci (25.05.2011), հովարս (26.05.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եւ որից հետո կզղջայիր արածիդ համար:


Է պատճառը: :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (25.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Է պատճառը:


Կգա ժամանակ կտեսնես, պատասխանը թեմայից դուրս է:

----------

Jarre (26.05.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում


ճիշտն ասած այս հարցի իմաստը չեմ հականում և թե ի՞նչ ակնկալիքով է հարցը տրվել: Պատասխանների միջոցով սեփական հավատը ամրապնդելո՞ւ:

----------

Skeptic (26.05.2011), VisTolog (26.05.2011), zanazan (27.05.2011), Արամ (26.05.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Կգա ժամանակ կտեսնես, պատասխանը թեմայից դուրս է:


Հետաքրքիր ա, ես` ամենակարող աստվածս, ինչի համար պետք ա զղջամ: :Think:

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող և անիմաստ մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջված են:*

----------


## anahit96

Ամենը ինչ, պետք է երջանիկ լինելու համար՝ 2 ձեռք ու 2 ոտք,ընտանիք,ընկերներ,հարազատներ,սիրելու և սիրված լինելու հնարավորություն և ի վերջո շունչ՝ ապրելու համար

----------

yerevanci (16.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ամենը ինչ, պետք է երջանիկ լինելու համար՝ 2 ձեռք ու 2 ոտք,ընտանիք,ընկերներ,հարազատներ,սիրելու և սիրված լինելու հնարավորություն և ի վերջո շունչ՝ ապրելու համար


Ափսոս որ միշտ դրանցից մեկը պակասումա:

----------

Inna (16.07.2011), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Skeptic (16.07.2011), soultaker (30.07.2012), Արէա (16.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Ստացվում է, սիրելի Ջառռ, որ դու Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունում ես, բայց կասկածում ես *Նրա միտումների* վրա՞:


Բացարձակապես։




> Ցանկանում ես ասել, որ Հովարսը կաշառե՞լ է Աստծոն:


Ի՞նչ  :Shok: 




> Կամ մի՞թե հնարավոր է ինչ-որ բան Աստծո արքայության ներքո, ինչը կարելի է չկապել ամենաստեղծ Աստծո հետ: Դու դա հնարավո՞ր ես համարում...


Ճիշտն ասած Աստծո արքայությունը չհասկացա թե ինչին ես վերագրում։




> Ներող եղիր, սիրելիս, ես քո դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, և մի վերագրիր խոսքերս, խնդրում եմ, որպես կոնկրետ մոտեցում քո անձին:


*Sambitbaba* ջան, արխային, խնդիր չկա, թեկուզ եթե ունենաս։




> Ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ, որ մենք ավելի լուրջ մոտենանք հարցին, այսինքն, եթե ընդունում ենք Աստծո գոյությունը, ուրեմն ընդունենք նաև Նրա *պատճառները*, որոնց հիման վրա Նա օգնում է Հովարսին, իսկ քեզ՝ ոչ, նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ մենք կամ չգիտենք, կամ չենք հասկանում, կամ էլ չենք ցանկանում  հասկանալ Աստծո պատճառները: Ու եթե չենք հասկանում, դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ Աստված պատճառներ չունի մեկին օգնելու, իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ:


Երևի ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես, որ ես չէի քննարկում Աստծու վերաբերմունքը Հովարսի և իմ նկատմամբ  :Smile: 
Ես գրել եմ ընդհանուր ճշմարտություն՝ շատ աստվածապաշտ, առաքինի մարդիկ տառապանքների մեջ են ու մահանում են։ Ոչ մեկը չի կարող պնդել, որ Աստված մեկին օգնում է մյուսին ոչ։ Դրա իրավունքը ոչ դու ունես, ոչ ես, ոչ էլ ցանկացած մարդ։

Այլապես մեր հետագա քննարկումը շատ նման կստացվի Հիսուսի առակի մարդու պահվածքին, որը իր աղոթքում պնդում էր, թե ինքը որքան բարեպաշտ է և այդ պատճառով էլ ստանում է Աստծու օրհնությունները։




> Իսկ եթե չենք ընդունում Աստծո գոյությունը, սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է: Եկ ասենք Հովարսին, թող փասափուսեն հավաքի ու գնա, որ մենք՝ նրա հեքիաթներին  չենք հավատում:


Եթե դու ուզում ես ասա, Sambitbaba, ես ինքս նման ցանկություն չունեմ և անգամ մտքիս ծայրով էլ չի անցել։ Թեև խորհուրդ չեմ տա այդպես անել, որովհետև կանոնադրությամբ արգելված է ինչ որ մեկին խնդրել ինչ որ թեմայից փասափուսեն հավաքել և դուրս գալ, եթե իհարկե դրա համար չկան լուրջ հիմքեր որոնք նախատեսված են կանոնադրությամբ։




> Ես առաջարկում եմ ոչ թե մասնակիորեն, այլ ամբողջովին վստահել մեր Աստծոն և, որ ոչ պակաս կարևոր է, չսահմանափակենք մեր Աստծոն Իր որոշումների մեջ, այսինքն, ընտրենք. կապե՞լ այսինչ բանն Աստծո հետ, թ՞ե  չկապել:


Իմ ասածն էլ սա է՝ ոչ մեկը չի կարող պնդել այս կամ այն հարցում Աստծու միջամտությունը եղել է թե ոչ։ Ես կարող եմ վստահ լինել, բայց չեմ կարող դա որպես փաստ ներկայացնել, իմ ասածը ընդամենը դա էր։




> Չնայած այն բանին, որ Աստված տվել է մեզ այդ հնարավորությունը՝ սահմանափակել Իրեն:


Հետաքրքիր միտք էր, չգիտեի.....




> Հ.Գ. Եթե ցանկություն կառաջանա, որպեսզի ավելի պարզաբանեմ միտքս՝ ասա, կփորձեմ:


Չէ, բավական պարզ էր, բացի վերջին հատվածից, եթե հետո ժամանակ ունենաս հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ, թե ինչը նկատի ունեիր։

----------


## Նետ

> չէ՞ որ Հիսուս ասել է. Այն, ինչ ես կարողացա, *դուք էլ* կարող եք, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին կարող եք:


* Դուք* դերանունը  պետք չի վերագրել սեփական անձին միայն այն դեպքում. երբ հաճելի  պահերի ու պարգևների մասին է խոսքը գնում։Հիսուս նաև ասաց ՙ  
«Եթէ աշխարհը* ձեզ ատում* է, իմացէ՛ք, որ նախ ինձ է ատել։ 19Եթէ այս աշխարհից լինէիք, աշխարհն արդէն, որպէս իրենը, ձեզ սիրած կը լինէր. բայց որովհետեւ *այս աշխարհից չէք*, այլ ես ձեզ ընտրեցի աշխարհից, դրա համար *աշխարհը ձեզ ատում է*։ 20Յիշեցէ՛ք այն խօսքը, որ ես ձեզ ասացի, թէ՝ ծառան մեծ չէ, քան իր տէրը. եթէ ինձ հալածեցին, *ապա ձեզ էլ կը հալածեն*. եթէ իմ խօսքը պահեցին, ապա ձերն էլ կը պահեն։ 21Բայց *նոյն բաները ձեզ պիտի անեն* իմ անուան համար, որովհետեւ չեն ճանաչում նրան, ով ինձ ուղարկել է՚։ 
Sambitbaba  երբ որ զգաս որ մեջբերված տողերի ընդգծված մասերը նաև քեզ են վերաբերվում՝ էդ ժամանակ նոր միայն մտածիր Հիսուսի հրաշքները կրկնելու. կամ գուցե ավելին անելու մասին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ճիշտն ասած Աստծո արքայությունը չհասկացա թե ինչին ես վերագրում։


Ամբողջ Տիեզերքը: Ամենը, ինչ քեզ շրջապատում է: Ինչ տեսնում ես ու չես տեսնում, զգում ես ու չես զգում, հասկանում ես ու չես հասկանում, հավատում ես ու չես հավատում, գիտես և չգիտես, սիրում ես և ատում, կանչում ես և վանում, ցանկանում ես և վախենում, և այլն և այլն և այլն… Կարող ես փորձել ինքդ էլ շարունակել թվարկումը մինչև… անսահմանություն:




> Երևի ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես, որ ես չէի քննարկում Աստծու վերաբերմունքը Հովարսի և իմ նկատմամբ


Իհարկե: Չէ՞ որ գրել էի. * մի վերագրիր խոսքերս, խնդրում եմ, որպես կոնկրետ մոտեցում քո անձին…*




> Ես գրել եմ ընդհանուր ճշմարտություն՝ շատ աստվածապաշտ, առաքինի մարդիկ տառապանքների մեջ են ու մահանում են։


Աստված օգնում է նրանց, ովքեր խնդրում են Իրեն այդ մասին:
Աստված կամավոր չի կարող խառնվել մարդու կյանքին: Խառնվել՝ կնշանակեր Նրա համար. խախտել Իր իսկ տված խոսքը, այն է. *կամքի ազատություն*: Ինչ որ *կամենաս*, քո կյանքի հետ կարող ես անել: 
Իհարկե, կարող ես խնդրել, եթե մի բանի կարիք ունես: Բայց շատ դժվար բան է խնդիրդ ճիշտ ուղղելը: Հիմնականում մարդիկ չգիտեն ճիշտ խնդրել: Բայց դա շատ երկար պատմություն է և բարդ է երկու խոսքով այդ մասին խոսելը: *Քիչ ավելի* հեշտ է փորձել վստահել Աստծոն: Հավատալ ամբողջ սրտով, որ եթե Նա, քեզ անսահման սիրող Հայրը, ստեղծել է քեզ, ուրեմն մեծ հաճույքով հոգ կտանի քո մասին: Եթե դու տաս նրան այդ արտոնությունը, այսինքն, սրտանց հավատաս, որ դա՝ *հնարավոր է*: Քանզի ըստ Հոր կամքի, ամեն ինչ *ՔՈ կամքով է կատարվում*…
Կարո՞ղ ես…




> Ոչ մեկը չի կարող պնդել, որ Աստված մեկին օգնում է մյուսին ոչ:


Պնդենք, թե չպնդենք, և սակայն, վերոհիշյալ պատճառներով, Աստված մեկին օգնում է, իսկ մյուսին՝ ՈՉ:




> Իմ ասածն էլ սա է՝ ոչ մեկը չի կարող պնդել այս կամ այն հարցում Աստծու միջամտությունը եղել է թե ոչ։ Ես կարող եմ վստահ լինել, բայց չեմ կարող դա որպես փաստ ներկայացնել, իմ ասածը ընդամենը դա էր։


Ջառռ, սիրելիս, ես էլ առաջ ճիշտ նույն կարծիքի էի: Երբ Աստված, մի որևէ հարցում ֆիզիկականորեն ցուցաբերում էր Իր ներկայությունն իմ կյանքում, ես դա պատահականություն էի համարում: Բայց եկավ ժամանակ, որ այդ "պատահականություններն" այնքան շատացան, որ ես արդեն չէի կարող չհամաձայնվել այն հայտնի մտքի հետ, որ պատահականություններ *չկան*: 
Եթե ցանկություն կունենաս ավելի մոտ առընչվել այս հարցին, "Ստեղծագործողի անկյուն" բաժնում կարող ես կարդալ իմ  "Նոր դար, նոր էջ, նոր կյանք, «Նյու էյջ»" թեման:




> Չէ, բավական պարզ էր, բացի վերջին հատվածից, եթե հետո ժամանակ ունենաս հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ, թե ինչը նկատի ունեիր։


Եթե ճիշտ հասկացա, ուրեմն սա ի նկատի ունեիր. *Աստված տվել է մեզ այդ հնարավորությունը՝ սահմանափակել Իրեն:*
Սա կապ ունի վերևում հիշված կամքի ազատության հետ. ինչպիսին որ ցանկանում ես տեսնել քո Աստծոն, այնպիսին էլ Նա *կա* քեզ համար: Բայց դրանից պետք չէ եզրակացնել, որ Աստված հենց այդպիսին է, որ կա: Ուղղակի Նա այդպիսին է *քո* իրականության մեջ: *Այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դու այդ կարծիքին ես:* 

Մի հին, իմաստուն միտք կա, ցանկություն առաջացավ այստեղ հիշեցնել. եթե անտառում մի ծառ տապալվեց, իսկ դու չլսեցիր, քանզի այնտեղ չէիր, - դա չի նշանակում, որ ծառը լուռ տապալվեց…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> * Դուք* դերանունը  պետք չի վերագրել սեփական անձին միայն այն դեպքում. երբ հաճելի  պահերի ու պարգևների մասին է խոսքը գնում։Հիսուս նաև ասաց ՙ  
> «Եթէ աշխարհը* ձեզ ատում* է, իմացէ՛ք, որ նախ ինձ է ատել։ 19Եթէ այս աշխարհից լինէիք, աշխարհն արդէն, որպէս իրենը, ձեզ սիրած կը լինէր. բայց որովհետեւ *այս աշխարհից չէք*, այլ ես ձեզ ընտրեցի աշխարհից, դրա համար *աշխարհը ձեզ ատում է*։ 20Յիշեցէ՛ք այն խօսքը, որ ես ձեզ ասացի, թէ՝ ծառան մեծ չէ, քան իր տէրը. եթէ ինձ հալածեցին, *ապա ձեզ էլ կը հալածեն*. եթէ իմ խօսքը պահեցին, ապա ձերն էլ կը պահեն։ 21Բայց *նոյն բաները ձեզ պիտի անեն* իմ անուան համար, որովհետեւ չեն ճանաչում նրան, ով ինձ ուղարկել է՚։ 
> Sambitbaba  երբ որ զգաս որ մեջբերված տողերի ընդգծված մասերը նաև քեզ են վերաբերվում՝ էդ ժամանակ նոր միայն մտածիր Հիսուսի հրաշքները կրկնելու. կամ գուցե ավելին անելու մասին։


Ճիշտն ասած, Նետ ջան, այնքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում միտքդ, թե ի՞նչ է ուզածդ: Ըստ այնմ էլ վախենում եմ սխալվել, ինչ-որ բան կոնկրետացնելով… Բայց և այնպես այս խոսքերդ.



> *Դուք* դերանունը  պետք չի վերագրել սեփական անձին միայն այն դեպքում. երբ հաճելի  պահերի ու պարգևների մասին է խոսքը գնում


Արդյո՞ք ես որևէ տեղ նշել եմ, որ  միայն  *հաճելի  պահերի ու պարգևների մասին է խոսքը գնում* …


Իսկ մնացածն ավելի անհասկանալի է, - կներես… Եվ սակայն, այն  *ատելության* մասին էլ կարելի է մի բան մտածել: Հմմմ… 
Տես, ատել են մի երկու տարի ընդամենը, իսկ պաշտում են արդեն երկու հազար տարուց ավել: Ստացվում է, որ այդ ընդամենը երկու տարվա ատելությունը կարելի է նույնիսկ բարի խոսքով հիշել: Չէ՞ որ հենց այդ ատելությունն էր պատճառը երկու հազար տարվա պաշտամունքի…

----------


## fanaid

> * Ոչ մեկը չի կարող պնդել,* որ Աստված մեկին օգնում է մյուսին ոչ։ Դրա իրավունքը ոչ դու ունես, ոչ ես, ոչ էլ ցանկացած մարդ:





> Պնդենք, թե չպնդենք, և սակայն, վերոհիշյալ պատճառներով, Աստված մեկին օգնում է, իսկ մյուսին՝ ՈՉ:


Աստվածաշնչում գրված է «Աստված ամբարտավաններին հակառակ է»: Իր երկայնամտությամբ նա օգնում է բոլորին, սպասելով նրանց ապաշխարությանը: Ամենագետն Աստված նաև սրտեր է քննում և գիտի բոլորի ընթացքը, դրա համար էլ մեկին օգնում է , իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ

----------

Ameli (26.07.2011), eduard30 (27.07.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Սա իրական պատմություն է նկարահանվել է խաղաղության երեխան գիրքի հիման վրա, «irian jaya» Նոր Գվինեայում, Դոն Ռիչառդսոն արքայական գրքեր հրատարակող:

Թե ինչ է արել Աստված վայրի մարդակեր ցեղերի կյանքում կիմանաք ֆիլմը դիտելուց հետո:

http://god-tv.net/blog/2011-03-03-520

----------

fanaid (23.08.2011), հովարս (06.08.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

> Աստվածաշնչում գրված է «Աստված ամբարտավաններին հակառակ է»: Իր երկայնամտությամբ նա օգնում է բոլորին, սպասելով նրանց ապաշխարությանը: Ամենագետն Աստված նաև սրտեր է քննում և գիտի բոլորի ընթացքը, դրա համար էլ մեկին օգնում է , իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ


Աստծո խաղաղությունը քեզ, ընդհանուր առմամբ հավանում եմ գրածդ. կուզեի միայն ավելացնել, անձրևները գալիս են թե մեղավորների և թե անմեղների վրա,  այդպես ել Աստված իր օրհնության անձրևներն է թափում ամենքի վրա, բայց  շատերը իրենց անհավատության անձրևանոցը իրենց վրա պահած  վախենում են թրչվելուց;  Աստված ամենքին է առաջարկում իր օգնությունը, իր սերը , բայց շատերը խավարը լույսից առավել են նախընտրում .
 Աստծուն աղոթելիս ամենից առաջ իրեն թագավորությունն ու արդարությունը խնդրեցեք, իսկ մնացած  ամեն բաները Տերը մեզանից առավել լավ գիտի մեզ անհրաժեշտ պիտույքները, ամեն բան առատապես կտա իրեն ապավինողներին .

----------

Ameli (02.08.2011), Sambitbaba (03.08.2011)

----------


## fanaid

> Աստծո խաղաղությունը քեզ, ընդհանուր առմամբ հավանում եմ գրածդ.


Քեզ նույնպես խաղաղություն, պետք է ասեմ , որ ես հավանության համար չեմ գրել դա, այլ մի փոքրիկ բացատրություն եմ տվել վերը նշված հարցերին:

----------


## KiLa

Նախ կուզենայի շնորհակալությունս հայտնել թեմայի հեղինակին: Հետաքրքիր հարցադրում է, որը ստիպում է մարդուն ավելի լուրջ ու խորը մտածել աստվածային մեծության մասին...
Սիրելիներս, ասեմ, որ ես երբեք էլ աչքի չեմ ընկել ավելորդ աստվածավախությամբ կամ աստվածասիրությամբ: Երբեք սիստեմատիկ աղոթքներ չեմ արել ու չեմ հաճախել եկեղեցի: Այսինքն՝, ես մեկն եմ այն շա՜տ-շատերից, որոնք ընդունում են աստծո գոյությունը, աստծո մեծությունը, նրա ճշմարտացիությունը, բարությունը, արդարությունը, բայց... չեն կարողանում լինել օրինակելի հավատացյալ մարդ: Ապրում են անձնատուր եղած մարդկային թուլություններին, հուսալով, որ աստված բարի է, և նա կհասկանա ու կների...
Ծանոթանալով թեմայի որոշ գրառումների, ուշադրությունս գրավեց այն կարծիքը, այն մոտեցման ձևը, որ ոմանց կարծիքով, աստված պետք է երևար նրանց ու ասեր. ,,Հա՜, դու կարծես փող էիր խնդրել ինձանից, ահա վերցրու...՛՛, կամ ,,այդ դու՞ էիր, որ ավտոմեքենա էիր ցանկանում, վաղը գնիր լոտո ու կշահես...՛՛, և կամ ,,գիտե՞ս, դու պետք է այսօր փորձանքի մեջ ընկնեյիր, բայց ես քեզ պաշտպանեցի դրանից...՛՛: Այսպիսի մոտեցումը պարզ ցույց է տալիս, որ այդ մարդը դեռ չի հասկացել ու չի պատկերացնում աստծո ով լինելը: Կամ՝,  նա կարող է մտածել, թե աստված պետք է հայտնվի իրեն՝, թեկուզ երազում՝, ու ասի. ,,ես պետք է օգնեմ քեզ կյանքդ հաջող սկսելու ու այն գեղեցիկ ապրելու համար: Առաջին հերթին կոգնեմ, որ ինստիտուտ ընդունվես, ավարտես, աշխատանք գտնես, ընդ որում բարձր աշխատավարձով, և միշտ քո կողքին լինելով կպաշտպանեմ քեզ բոլոր փորձանքներից, իհարկե չմոռանալով ամեն անգամ քեզ տեղեկացնել այդ մասին, որ դու հասկանաս,  այդ ես օգնեցի քեզ՛՛: Սիրելիներս, հավատացեք ինձ, դա սխալ մոտեցում է: Աստված միշտ էլ մեր կողքին է, ու լսում է մեզ: Եվ իմ հատուկ կարծիքով, բոլորովին էլ անհրաժեշտ չէ աղոթքով դիմել նրան ու խնդրել: Շատ դեպքերում նա ինքն է օգնում քեզ, առանց քո խնդրելու, քաջ գիտենալով ի՞նչ վիճակի մեջ ես դու և ի՞նչ է քեզ ամենից առաջ հարկավոր: Այնպես որ, կարող է սխալ լինել ձեր այն կարծիքը, թե կատարվածը միայն ձեր ջանքերի արդյունքն էր, և աստված այդտեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: 
   Հիմա կուզեյի պատասխանել թեմայի գլխավոր հարցին. ,,Ի՞նչ է արել աստված իմ կյանքում՛՛, իմ, ոչ օրիակելի հավատացյալի համար... Կփորձեմ լինել անկեղծ, այսինքն կեղծելու իմաստն էլ չեմ տեսնում...
Երկար տարիներ առաջ, երբ ես ավելի երիտասարդ էի, ու նոր-նոր ոտք էի դնում հասուն կյանքի շեմ, պատահեց այն ինչին հիմա մենք անվանում ենք նախկին խորհրդային պետության փլուզում, մեր հայրենիքի անկախություն, հաղթանակ... մի խոսքով հասկացաք: Դրանք շատ խառը ժամանակներ էին: Հին արժեքների ոչնչացում, նորերի բացակայություն ու ընդհանուր անհասկանալի մթնոլորտ, քաոս... Եվ այդ ընդհանուր անկանոնության մեջ մարդ՝, առավելևս երիտասարդ մարդ, կարող էր շատ հեշտությամբ սխալվել: Եվ... ճիշտ կռահեցիք, ես էլ սխալվեցի: Ես կատարեցի մի սխալ, որից՝, ոնց պարզվեց հետո՝, շա՜տ դժվար էր ազատվել: Այդ սխալը վզիցս ամրացված քարի նման քաշում էր ինձ դեպի ծովի հատակը: Որքան էլ ես փորձեյի թեթևացնել այն, ազատվել դրա ճնշող ծանրությունից, անօգուտ էր: Այն ավելի ու ավելի էր ծանրանում, սպառնալով վերջնականապես սուզել ինձ: Ես շատ միջոցների դիմեցի, կարելի է ասել հայտնի բոլոր միջոցներին ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի, ծախսելով իհարկե մեծ գումարներ: Որն էլ վերջ ի վերջո բերեց իր տրամաբանական ավարտին: Ես զրկվեցի համարյա իմ բոլոր միջոցներից: Բայց այդպես էլ հնարավոր չեղավ ազատվել՝, համարյա շոշափելի դարձած այդ սխալի հետևանքից: Այն շարունակում էր ոչնչացնել ինձ: Խժռելով իմ ողջ ունեցվածքը, այն սպառնում էր խժռել նաև իմ հոգին, թալանել իմ ներքնաշխարհը, վերածելով ինձ բոլոր տեսակի բարոյական նորմերից զուրկ, դատարկ ու խղճուկ արարածի: 
Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ էր, որ ես հիշեցի աստծուն ու խնդրեցի նրա օգնությունը: Դա իմ կյանքում առաջին անգամն էր, որ ես դիմում էի աստծուն, խորհրդային երկրում մենք այդ փորձը չունեյինք: Հիշում եմ, թե որքան խղճուկ, անհասկանալի ու խառն էին մտքերս: Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեյի թե ի՞նչ խնդրեմ, ինչպե՞ս խնդրեմ...Արտասվում էի ու միայն կրկնում, աստված իմ օգնիր... Մտքերս անկազմակերպ էին, բայց այ ցանկությունն ու խնդրիս  անկեղծությունը սահմաններ չէին ճանաչում: 
Երդվում եմ, որ եթե այդ ժամանակ աստված ինքը հայտնվեր ինձ ու ասեր. ,,Ի՞նչ ես ուզում, ասա"՛, ես չէի կարողանա ասել թե ինձ ի՞նչ է հարկավոր: Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում, ինչպիսի՞ մթնոլորտ, որտե՞ղ, ու՞մ հետ... Եվ չնայած այս ամենին աստծո օգնությունը չուշացավ, որովհետև սիրելիներս իրոք որ նա ավելի լավ գիտի թե մեզ ի՞նչ է պետք:
Իհարկե ես սկզբից գլխի չնկա, երևի այդ ժամանակ ես էլ էի մտածում՝ թե աստված ինքը պետք է հայտնվի ինձ ու ասի. ,,գիտե՞ս, սա ես եմ քեզ համար անում՛՛: Բայց անկեղծորեն ասեմ, որ այդքան նենգություն էլ չունեցա մտածելու, թե ինքս պայքարեցի ու դուրս եկա այդ վիճակից: Ես հետո, շատ ավելի ուշ հասկացա ինձ հասած օգնության որտեղից լինելը: Եվ որքան մանրակրկիթ սկսեցի քննարկել դեպքերն ու ինձ հետ կատարվածը, այնքան ավելի հստակ տեսա աստծո ուղակի մասնակցությունը, նրա հզոր աջը: Ես սկսեցի հիշել, թե ցավի ու նյարդային կծկումների ժամանակ ինչ եմ մտածել, ինչ եմ ցանկացել, ինչ եմ ուզել: Ասեմ որ դրանք այնքան անհնարին թվացող բաներ էին, որ լուրջ ու բարձրաձայն նույնիսկ աստծուց չէի համարձակվի խնդրել, անհարմար կզգայի ու վերջ... Բայց արի ու տես, որ ինձ անհնարին թվացող ամեն ինչ, ինչի մասին ես մտածել էի՝, բոլոր մանրուքներով՝, աստված տվեց ինձ: Հրաշք չէ՞ արդյոք: 
Կրկնում եմ, որ սրա մասին ես շատ ավելի ուշ գլխի ընկա, իմի բերելով ողջ իմ գլխով անցածը: Այնպես որ, սիրելիներս, ամեն ինչ չէ, որ կարող է հենց սկզբից հասկանալի լինել: Աստծո տված կամ արած ամեն ինչ չէ, որ մենք ի վիճակի ենք լինում անմիջապես հասկանալ: Նա շա՜տ ավելի մեծ է, քան մենք սովորաբար մտածում ենք: 
Վերջում ասեմ նաև, չնայծ այս ամենին, չնայած աստծո կատարած այդ հրաշքին, ես էլի մնացի այն նույնը ինչ կայի դրանից առաջ: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ դա հասկանալուց հետո էլ, ես օրինակելի հավատացյալ չկարողացա լինել: Ես նորից ընդունում եմ նրա մեծությունը, նրա ճշմարտացիությունը, բարությունը, արդարությունը... բայց չեմ կարողանում սիստեմատիկ հաճախել եկեղեցի, աղոթել, կատարել պտվիրանների բոլոր պահանջները: 
Բայց հիմա էլ համոզված եմ, եթե ես կարողանամ այն նույն ուժգնությամբ ու անկեղծությամբ ինչ որ բան խնդրել աստծուց, ապա նա անպայման կլսի իմ ձայնը ու կոգնի ինձ: Այսինքն մի բան, որում համոզվեցի, դա այն է, որ աստված իրոք որ ծնողի նման սիրում է մեզ, անկախ մեր ունեցած թերթություններից ու թուլություններից: Նրա բարությունն ու սերը սահմաններ չեն ճանաչում...
Հիշեք աստծուն սիրելիներս, չէ որ նա միշտ ձեր կողքին է...

----------

Malxas (03.08.2011), Sambitbaba (03.08.2011), Win Wolf (03.08.2011), Արէա (03.08.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շնորհակալություն հոյակապ գրառմանդ համար, սիրելի Կիլա, շնորհակալություն նամակիդ պարզության ու մաքրության համար:
Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է. Աստված չի սպասում քո վարմունքներին, որպեսզի ընտրի. սիրու՞մ է քեզ, թե ոչ: Նա սիրում է քեզ արդեն քո վարմունքներից առաջ…
Եվ ճշմարիտ է ամենակարևորը. Աստված, իհարկե, կարող է վերափոխել քո կյանքը մեկ ակնթարթում: Բայց, իր տված խոստումի համաձայն, Նա անկարող է միջամտել քո կյանքին՝ առանց քո խնդրանքի: Այդ խոստումն է. *կամքի ազատություն*: Դու ես քո կյանքի շինարարը, և կերտում ես այն, ինչպես ցանկանաս: Քանի կարող ես, ինքդ ես արարում: Երբ դժվարանում ես՝ օգնություն ես խնդրում:
Բայց լինում է, որ ինչպես դու, մարդ չգիտի, թե ի՞նչ խնդրի: Այդ դեպքում հարկավոր է ուղղակի վստահել, ինչպես դու վստահեցիր քո Աստծոն… Քանզի նա՝ և դու կատարյալ ճիշտ ես, - քեզանից լավ գիտի, թե ի՞նչ է քեզ հարկավոր և անպայման կտա քեզ անհրաժեշտը: Դու միայն *վստահիր*…
Եվ նորից, անսահման շնորհակալություն գրառմանդ համար:

----------

KiLa (03.08.2011), Malxas (03.08.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

Աստծո խաղաղությունը բոլորին.Հիրավի հետաքրքիր թեմա է, ես շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր մասնակիցներից, ովքեր իրենց տեսակետներն, զգացողություններն և կարծիքներն են արտահայտել այս թեմայի շուրջ ՝ Աստված ինչ է արել մեզ համար և ամենակարողը մենք ինչ ենք անում Նրա համար, եթե ընդհանրապես կարող ենք ինչ որ բան  անելու:
 Այսպիսով՝   Հայր Աստված ինձ կյանք տվեց՝ ծնվեցի, սովորեցի, աշխատեցի, ամուսնացա, երեխաներ ունեցանք. կյանքի բոլոր դժվարություններով , ծանրություններով,հաջողություններով, ձեռք բերումներով , ասենք ինչպես շատ-շատերի մոտ, բայց այս ամենի  հետ միաժամանակ մի տեսակ անբավարարություն կար, անհասկանալի մի զգացողություն՝  ինչի համար եմ ես ծնվել,ինչ նպատակի համար և ուր ենք գնում,տարիներ անց  կարդացի Ժողովողի 3:11, որտեղ ասվում է ,,Նա ամեն բան իր ժամանակի մեջ վայելուչ արեց, և մարդկանց մեջ հավիտենականությունը ճանաչելու փափագ դրեց,,  ակամայից ես  ունեի լավ ընտանիք, աշխատանք, բայց հոգուս մեջ այդ անբավարությունը շարունակ  տանջում էր, այդ ժամանակ էլ  մեկը ինձ ..խորհուրդ.. տվեց յոգայով զբաղվել, դրանից էլ շուտ հիասթափվեցի,իմը չէր, մինչև որ ինձ նվիրեցին Աստվածաշունչը. չկարծեք թե միանգամից հրաշք տեղի ունեցավ  և ես ստացա ինձ հուզող բոլոր պատասխանները, դա տևեց  ևս  տասը  տարիներ, մինչև մեր հարևանուհիներց մեկը մեր տուն եկավ, բնականաբար սկսեց Աստծուծ խոսել, բացատրել բաներ ,որոնք թերևս կարդացել էի , բայց շատ բաներ չէի հասկացել  և մի օր էլ գնացինք մի եկեղեցի, որը իմ ավանդական պատկերացումներից դուրս էր, մտածում էի հերթական մի աղանդավոր եկեղեցի է և ,,եսիմ ինչեր են՛՛ քարոզում,, օրեր, շաբաթներ, ամիսներ անցան և ես միայն Աստվածաշունչից բացի ոչ մի ավելորդ քարոզ չլեսեցի ,  և վերջապես ... ես հանդիպեցի  Նրան, ում երբեք չէի ճանաչել...
  Ես, որ ինձ համարում էի արդար, անմեղ, բարի լավ մարդ , ինձ ցույց տվեց մի տեսիլք և հասկացրեց, որքան մեղավոր, ոչ մեկից առավել մեկը չեմ և ես ընդամենը մեղք արտադրող մի գործարան եմ, և ես ապաշխարեցի և սկսվեց իմ Աստված ճանաչողության հավիտենական ճանապարհը.
  Հիսուս Աստված ինձ  կյանք տվեց , մի դուռ ցույց տվեց, որ ինքն է, և ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա ու չի կարող լինել, որը մեզ կտանի  հավիտենական կյանքի , հասկացա որ կյանքը առանց իրեն ունայնություն է,և կյանքը հենց Ինքն է, ես մեռած էի իմ մեղքերի մեջ և Տերը իրեն արյունով ինձ սրբեց մաքրեց մեղքերից, Իր հավիտենական սիրով ինձ պարուրեց և ուրախությունով լցրեց իմ հոգին, իր մեծ համբերատարությամբ օրէ-օր սովորեցնում իր գիտությունը, իսկ ես ինչքան սովորում, այնքան՝ հասկանում, թե ինչքան բան չգիտեմ, և որ  մի քանի հազար տարի էլ ապրենք մինչև վերջ չենք իմանալու և դրա համար էլ մարդկանց հավիտենական կյանք տվեց Հիսուս Քրիստոսով.
Եվ վերջապես Սուրբ Հոգին ինձ կյանք տվեց, Աստված իր սուրբ Հոգին տվեց, Ղուկաս 11:13- ում Հիսուսը ասում է,, Հայրը երկնքեն Սուրբ Հոգին պտի տա նրանց, ովքեր խնդրում են..:Խնդրեցի և տրվեց:
 Մարդիկ, հիրավի Աստված մեծ  է շատ ավելի մեծ, քան կարող ենք պատկերացնել, Աստված ՍԵՐ է, դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է , բայց մի մի կարևոր բան էլ կա՝ Աստված արդար է, դա նրա համար է , որ մենք հասկանանք, որ Աստված ամենաթող չէ, որ մեր անհնազանդությունը և իր բոլոր հետևանքները անպատիժ չի մնալու: Շոգիի պես անցնող մեր կյանքը մի օր վերջանալու է և ամենքս , ուզենք թե չուզենք, հավատանք՝ թե չհավատանք ծունկի ենք գալու Տիրոջ առաջ  և պատասխանելու մեր գործերի և խոսքերի համար:
Ժամանակները վերջանում են, արթուն կեցեք և աղոթք արեք, շտապեք ապաշխարել, մաքրեք ձեր հոգիները, բացեք ձեր դռները Հիսուսի առաջ, դարձի եկեք, թողեք այս աշխարասիրությունը, սիրեք Աստծուն, որովհետև միայն Աստված է բոլորիս սիրում, սատանան մարդ չի կարող սիրել. Լավ հիշեք, եթե դուք Հիսուսի հետ չեք, ուրեմն սատանան է ձեր տերը, երրորդ վիճակը գաղջ վիճակն է, որից  Հիսուսը  զզվում է: Աստված փնտրեցեք և անպայման կգտնեք, և եթե գտել եք՝ ամուր պահեցեք:

Մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի շնորհքը ձեր հոգիին հետ լինի:

----------

KiLa (05.08.2011), Ավետիք (05.08.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Փառք մեր Տեր ու Փրկիչ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին այս սքանչելի վկայությունների համար, որ Ինքն արեց բոլոր Իրեն սիրողների կյանքերում: Հրաշքներ են Աստծո գործերը, առավել մարդու կյանքի փոփոխությունը Նրա ներգործությամբ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կատարած Զոհի միջոցով: Այս մեկ վկայությունն էլ ես եմ ուզում գրել, քանի որ Տերն Իր մեծ ողորմությունն ու մխիթարությունն է հայտնել ինձ և ընտանիքիս: Տասնմեկ տարուց ավելի ապրում էինք վարձով, մեր սեփական տունը չունենալով: Այդ ամբողջ ընթացքում աղոթում էինք, որ Աստված մեզ բնակարան շնորհի: Նաև ձեռքի հետ դիմում էինք պետական մարմիններին, որ մեզ որպես բազմանդամ ընտանիքի (վեց երեխա ունեցող), բնակարանի հարց լուծեն: Սակայն միյան մեկ պատասխան էինք ստանում. «Սպասեք մինչև բնակֆօնդի առկայությունը կլինի:» Դե մենք էլ սպասում էինք, դիտելով, թե քաղաքում ինչպիսի թանկարժեք և ճոխ բարձրահարկեր են ելնում, բայց ոչ մեզ համար: Անգամ վերջին ամիսներին արդեն որոշել էի չաղոթել այդ կարիքի համար, մտածելով, որ Տերը թերևս չի կամենում մեզ պատասխանել: Այդ ու ամենայնիվ երեխաներս ամեն աղոթքի ժամանակ շարունակում էին տուն խնդրել Տիրոջից: Եվ մեկ օր՝ իմ ծննդյանս օրից քիչ անց, նամակ եմ ստանում, որ մեկ քանի քրիստոնյա Աստծո զավակներ կամենում են մեզ օգտակար լինել մեր բնակարանային խնդիրը լուծելու մեջ: Նրանք գումար ուղարկեցին և հիմա մենք Տեր Հիսուսի շնորհքով պատրաստվում ենք տուն գնել: Շնորհակալություն, գոհություն, փառք և պատիվ մեր մարդասեր Սուրբ Երկնային Հորը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Անունով: Ամեն:
Եթե ունես նման խնդիր բնակարանի հետ լինի կան որևիցե ուրիշ դժվարություններ, հայացքդ ուղղիր Աստծուն: Մի հուսալքվիր, շարունակ աղոթիր հավատքով, կտեսնես, թե Տերն ինչպես է պատասխանում և Իր մեծ Սերն ու Ողորմությունը հայտնում քեզ: Միայն հավատա:

----------

eduard30 (05.08.2011), KiLa (05.08.2011), հովարս (05.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Հայտնեմ իմ կարծիքը: Նախևառաջ, թող ների ինձ թեմայի հեղինակը, հարցադրումը ճիշտ չեմ համարում: 
Աստված մեզ հետ է մեր ծնված օրվանից ու դեռ մինչ այդ էլ: Միշտ նա մասնակից է մեր կյանքին և յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթ ինչ որ բան անում է: Մինչդեռ մենք Աստծո միջամտությունը սոսկ այն ժամանակ ենք նկատում, երբ նա գլոբալ կերպով փոփոխության է ենթարկում մեր կյանքը, ընդ որում այդ փոփոխությունը հաճախ լինում է ծայրահեղ վատթարից դեպի բարելավում: Եսը մեծ տեղ է գրավում մարդու մեջ: Հենց այդ եսն է պատճառը, որ մարդը համառորեն չի նկատում, թե ինչպիսի չնչին բան է իր կործանված կյանքի բարեփախումը , երբ այն դիտարկում ենք տիեզերական մասշտաբով: Ցավոք դա այդպես է: Աստված միշտ մեր կողքին է, մինչդեռ մենք նրան միայն նեղության պահին ենք հիշում: 
Ակամայից հիշեցի Ալեքսանդր Դյումայի խոսքերը *«Թշվառ, միայն վերջին պահին մտաբերեցիր աստծուն, այնինչ ամեն բան կստանայիր, եթե ամենաառաջուց նրան դիմեիր»*

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (06.08.2011), Yevuk (07.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Աստված բոլորի համար Աստված է, բայց քչերի համար նա նաև Հայր է : Փա՛ռք Իրեն:

----------

eduard30 (06.08.2011), VisTolog (06.08.2011), Ավետիք (09.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Աստված բոլորի համար Աստված է, բայց քչերի համար նա նաև Հայր է : Փա՛ռք Իրեն:


Բոլորի համար էլ Հայր է:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Բոլորի համար էլ Հայր է:


Ո՛չ, այլ. «Բայց որոնք որ զինք ընդունեցին, անոնց իշխանություն տուավ Աստուծո որդիներ ըլլալու, որոնք կը հավատան իր(Քրիստոսի) անուանը»:  (Հովհ. 1:12)

----------

Ավետիք (09.08.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ո՛չ, այլ. «Բայց որոնք որ զինք ընդունեցին, անոնց իշխանություն տուավ Աստուծո որդիներ ըլլալու, որոնք կը հավատան իր(Քրիստոսի) անուանը»:  (Հովհ. 1:12)


Հազար ներողություն, սիրելի Հովարս, բայց * Հովհ. 1:12*-ում քո մեջբերումը չկա: Այնտեղ հետևյալն է.  «Բայց որոնք որ զինք ընդունեցին, անոնց իշխանություն տուավ Աստուծո որդիներ ըլլալու, որոնք կը հավատան իր անուանը»:  Իսկ փակագծերի մեջ առնվածը՝ *(Քրիստոսի)*, - քո կարծիքն է ընդամենը: Եթե կարելի է, քո կարծիքը մեր բոլորի համար որպես փաստ մի ներկայացրու:

Ես, օրինակ, այն կարծիքին չեմ, թե խոսքն այստեղ Հիսուսի մասին է գնում: Առավել ևս, ավելի շատ հնարավոր է Քրիստոսին ի նկատի ունենալ տեքստում հաջորդ նախադասությունը  (Հովհ. 1:13) կարդալիս, չնայած այն էլ... Լավ, չխորանանք:
Ես չեմ հերքում, որ Քրիստոս Աստծո որդի է, ինչպես նաև Աստծո որդիներ ենք դու և ես: Չեմ հերքում նաև, որ Քրիստոս Աստված է… Բայց քո մեջբերած նախադասության մեջ այդ մասին չէ, որ խոսվում է: Ասվում է. նրանց, ովքեր հավատացին Աստծո անվանը, *հնարավորություն տրվեց Աստծո Որդիներ լինել*: Եվ սրանից հետո միայն կարելի է ենթադրել, որ ի նկատի ունի Հիսուսին և Հիսուսի նմաններին: 

Իսկ այստեղ արդեն սկսվում է ամենահետաքրքիրը, ամենազարմանալին և ամենահիասքանչը ինձ համար, ինչը ես չէի նկատել մինչև այս ակնթարթը, և այդ ցնցող հայտնագործության համար ես քեզ եմ երախտապարտ, սիրելի Հովարս: Հենց նոր ինձ այցելած այս միտքը, կարծում եմ, քեզ համար կատաստրոֆայի է համարժեք, քանզի այն մեկ անգամ ևս ցավալի հարված է հասցնում քո համոզմունքներին: Տես, թե ինչ է ստացվում.
«Բայց *որոնք* որ զինք *ընդունեցին, անոնց* *իշխանություն տուավ Աստուծո որդիներ ըլլալու, որոնք կը հավատան իր* անուանը»:
Այստեղ խոսվում է ոչ թե մեկ հոգու մասին, այլ, առնվազն՝ մի քանի… 
Ստացվում է, որ Քրիստոս մենակ չէր…

----------


## հովարս

> Հազար ներողություն, սիրելի Հովարս, բայց * Հովհ. 1:12*-ում քո մեջբերումը չկա: Այնտեղ հետևյալն է.  «Բայց որոնք որ զինք ընդունեցին, անոնց իշխանություն տուավ Աստուծո որդիներ ըլլալու, որոնք կը հավատան իր անուանը»:  Իսկ փակագծերի մեջ առնվածը՝ *(Քրիստոսի)*, - քո կարծիքն է ընդամենը: Եթե կարելի է, քո կարծիքը մեր բոլորի համար որպես փաստ մի ներկայացրու:
> 
> Ես, օրինակ, այն կարծիքին չեմ, թե խոսքն այստեղ Հիսուսի մասին է գնում: Առավել ևս, ավելի շատ հնարավոր է Քրիստոսին ի նկատի ունենալ տեքստում հաջորդ նախադասությունը  (Հովհ. 1:13) կարդալիս, չնայած այն էլ... Լավ, չխորանանք:
> Ես չեմ հերքում, որ Քրիստոս Աստծո որդի է, ինչպես նաև Աստծո որդիներ ենք դու և ես: Չեմ հերքում նաև, որ Քրիստոս Աստված է… Բայց քո մեջբերած նախադասության մեջ այդ մասին չէ, որ խոսվում է: Ասվում է. նրանց, ովքեր հավատացին Աստծո անվանը, *հնարավորություն տրվեց Աստծո Որդիներ լինել*: Եվ սրանից հետո միայն կարելի է ենթադրել, որ ի նկատի ունի Հիսուսին և Հիսուսի նմաններին: 
> 
> Իսկ այստեղ արդեն սկսվում է ամենահետաքրքիրը, ամենազարմանալին և ամենահիասքանչը ինձ համար, ինչը ես չէի նկատել մինչև այս ակնթարթը, և այդ ցնցող հայտնագործության համար ես քեզ եմ երախտապարտ, սիրելի Հովարս: Հենց նոր ինձ այցելած այս միտքը, կարծում եմ, քեզ համար կատաստրոֆայի է համարժեք, քանզի այն մեկ անգամ ևս ցավալի հարված է հասցնում քո համոզմունքներին: Տես, թե ինչ է ստացվում.
> «Բայց *որոնք* որ զինք *ընդունեցին, անոնց* *իշխանություն տուավ Աստուծո որդիներ ըլլալու, որոնք կը հավատան իր* անուանը»:
> Այստեղ խոսվում է ոչ թե մեկ հոգու մասին, այլ, առնվազն՝ մի քանի… 
> Ստացվում է, որ Քրիստոս մենակ չէր…


Կարող ես արտահայտվել ինչ ուզում ես , դրանից ճշմարտությունը չի տուժում, այլ՝ դու

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե ունես նման խնդիր բնակարանի հետ լինի կան որևիցե ուրիշ դժվարություններ, հայացքդ ուղղեր Աստծուն:



Տենց արեց էլի, որ ես սկսեցի չհավատալ իրան:

Մի հատ տան եղածն ի՞նչ էր:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Skeptic (07.08.2011), soultaker (30.07.2012)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Տենց արեց էլի, որ ես սկսեցի չհավատալ իրան:
> 
> Մի հատ տան եղածն ի՞նչ էր:


Բա որ դա էլ Աստված աներ քո փոխարեն, էլ քեզ ինչ էր մնում որ?

----------


## VisTolog

> Բա որ դա էլ Աստված աներ քո փոխարեն, էլ քեզ ինչ էր մնում որ?


Ապրել էդ տանը:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Skeptic (07.08.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Ապրել էդ տանը:


Շատ ուժեղ պատասխան էր: Շատ հեշտ է մարդուն իր ձախողությունների համար մեղադրել Աստծուն: Բա քո ձեռքերը(որոնցով կարող ես փող աշխատել),ոտքերը, խելքը ինչի համար են?

----------


## Skeptic

> Շատ ուժեղ պատասխան էր: Շատ հեշտ է մարդուն իր ձախողությունների համար մեղադրել Աստծուն: Բա քո ձեռքերը(որոնցով կարող ես փող աշխատել),ոտքերը, խելքը ինչի համար են?


Հարց. աստվա՞ծ ինչի համար ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Շատ ուժեղ պատասխան էր: Շատ հեշտ է մարդուն իր ձախողությունների համար մեղադրել Աստծուն: *Բա քո ձեռքերը(որոնցով կարող ես փող աշխատել),ոտքերը, խելքը ինչի համար են?*


Սրա` 

Ինչպես տեսնում ես առանց ոտքերի, ձեռքերի ու խելքի հնարավոր չի էս շարժումները անել:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Skeptic (07.08.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Հարց. աստվա՞ծ ինչի համար ա:


Կներես իհարկե, բայց տափակ հարց էր: Նույնն է, որ ասես ծնողները ինչի համար են...

----------


## Skeptic

> Կներես իհարկե, բայց տափակ հարց էր: Նույնն է, որ ասես ծնողները ինչի համար են...


Բնականաբար, համաձայն չեմ: Աթեիստները ևս ծնողներ ունեն: Ու ծնողների գոյության մեջ ոչ ոքի մտքով չի էլ անցնի կասկածել:  :Pardon:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), soultaker (30.07.2012)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Բնականաբար, համաձայն չեմ: Աթեիստները ևս ծնողներ ունեն: Ու ծնողների գոյության մեջ ոչ ոքի մտքով չի էլ անցնի կասկածել:


Դրա համար էլ հարցիդ չպատասխանեցի: Այն որ Աստված իմ ու մյուս քրիստոնյաների հայրն է, ես դրանում երբեք չեմ կասկածել:

----------

fanaid (25.04.2012), Ավետիք (09.08.2011), հովարս (07.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Կներես իհարկե, բայց տափակ հարց էր: Նույնն է, որ ասես ծնողները ինչի համար են...


Ու դու համեմատու՞մ ես ծնողներին աստծո հե՞տ: :Shok: 

Ծնողները մեծացնում, հոգ են տանում, սիրում են, օգնում են, ուրախանում ու տխրում են քեզ հետ.. կարելիա շարունակել թվարկել թե ինչ են անում ու ամեն մի բառի համար լիքը ծավալվել: Ու դու կասես, որ նույն բանը աստվածա՞ անում:

----------


## Skeptic

> Դրա համար էլ հարցիդ չպատասխանեցի: Այն որ Աստված իմ ու մյուս քրիստոնյաների հայրն է, ես դրանում երբեք չեմ կասկածել:


OK, լավ կլինի օֆֆթոփը թարգենք: Իհարկե, համամիտ չեմ, բայց հարգում եմ կարծիքդ:  :Smile:

----------

Win Wolf (07.08.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Ու դու համեմատու՞մ ես ծնողներին աստծո հե՞տ:
> 
> Ծնողները մեծացնում, հոգ են տանում, սիրում են, օգնում են, ուրախանում ու տխրում են քեզ հետ.. կարելիա շարունակել թվարկել թե ինչ են անում ու ամեն մի բառի համար լիքը ծավալվել: Ու դու կասես, որ նույն բանը աստվածա՞ անում:


Այո, կասեմ: Եթե Աստծու ֆիզիկական ներկայությունը մենք չենք տեսնում, դա չի նշանակում, որ նա մեր մասին հոգ չի տանում, չի սիրում, չի օգնում, չի ուրախանում ու տխրում մեզ հետ միասին:

----------

Ավետիք (09.08.2011), հովարս (07.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Այո, կասեմ: Եթե Աստծու ֆիզիկական ներկայությունը մենք չենք տեսնում, դա չի նշանակում, որ նա մեր մասին հոգ չի տանում, չի սիրում, չի օգնում, չի ուրախանում ու տխրում մեզ հետ միասին:


Լավ արդարացումա. եթե չենք տեսնում, չի նշանակում գոյություն չունի: :LOL:  :LOL: 


Նույն հաջողությամբ էլ անցնեմ իմ սիրած թեմային. գիտեի՞ր, որ այլմոլորակայիններ էլ կան լրիվ ուրիշ տեսքով (հետաքրքիրա, եթե աստված մարդուն ստեղծելա իրա կերպարով, բա այլմոլորակայինին ու՞մ կերպարովա ստեղծել :LOL: ), հետո ի՞նչ որ իրանց չենք տեսնում, էդ հո չի նշանակում իրանք գոյություն չունեն:


Մենակ ընտրյալներն են կարողանում զգալ երկնքում ապրող պապիկի հոգատարությունը, սերը ու առատաձեռնությունը: :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Աբելյան (07.08.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Լավ արդարացումա. եթե չենք տեսնում, չի նշանակում գոյություն չունի:
> 
> 
> Նույն հաջողությամբ էլ անցնեմ իմ սիրած թեմային. գիտեի՞ր, որ այլմոլորակայիններ էլ կան լրիվ ուրիշ տեսքով (հետաքրքիրա, եթե աստված մարդուն ստեղծելա իրա կերպարով, բա այլմոլորակայինին ու՞մ կերպարովա ստեղծել), հետո ի՞նչ որ իրանց չենք տեսնում, էդ հո չի նշանակում իրանք գոյություն չունեն:
> 
> 
> Մենակ ընտրյալներն են կարողանում զգալ երկնքում ապրող պապիկի հոգատարությունը, սերը ու առատաձեռնությունը:


Նախ արդարանալու բան չունեմ, այն էլ քեզ մոտ, 2-րդ. բերածդ օրինակ չէր, այլ օրիանկի տնազ, 3-րդ. եթե ես զգում եմ Աստծո հոգատարությունը, սերը ու առատաձեռնությունը, ոնց որ դու նշեցիր, ապա ես ընտրյալ եմ, և 4-րդ. ոնց որ ասաց Skeptic-ը լավ կլինի օֆֆտոփը թարգենք(որը այդպես էլ չիմացա, թե ինչ է) :Blush:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Ավետիք (09.08.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարող ես արտահայտվել ինչ ուզում ես , դրանից ճշմարտությունը չի տուժում, այլ՝ դու


Ըստ սովորության, ինչ-որ բա՞ն ես ակնարկում…

----------

VisTolog (07.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> ...և 4-րդ. ոնց որ ասաց Skeptic-ը լավ կլինի օֆֆտոփը թարգենք(որը այդպես էլ չիմացա, թե ինչ է)


Թեմայից դուրս (off-topic-ի կրճատ ձևը): Այսինքն` էս գրառումս օֆֆթոփ ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Win Wolf (07.08.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Հուսամ տեղադրածս նկարները օֆֆթոփ չեն առաջացնի

----------

laro (13.08.2011), Sambitbaba (09.08.2011), Արծիվ (13.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Ավելի տպավորիչ ապացույց աստծո գոյության դեռ չէի հանդիպել:

Մարդու գլխին քարով էլ ա պետք տալ, որ իմանա էդ ինչա, ոչ թե ամեն անգամ պաշտպանվի աստծո կողմից:  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Ինչ խղճուկ իրավիճակ, մի՞թե սա ամենատպավորիչ ապացույցն է քեզ համար…

Մարդ պետք ա գնացքի տակ ընկնի, որ իմանա ինչ ա, ինչ ցավ ա…   պարտադիր չի գնացքի տակ ընկնի չէ՞, որ իմանա ինչ ա, պարտադիր չի քարը տան գլխին չէ՞, որ իմանա ինչ ա, ի վերջո մարդն էդքան էլ պրիմիտիվ էակ չի

Ով ոնց ուզում ա թող հասկանա, և եկեք չօֆֆթոփենք, հանգիստ նստենք տեղներս  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչ խղճուկ իրավիճակ, մի՞թե սա ամենատպավորիչ ապացույցն է քեզ համար…


Բա ի՞նչ ապացույցա պետք հավատալու համար: Ի՞նչ պետքա անի աստված իմ կյանքում, որ իմանամ ինքը կա: :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Բա ի՞նչ ապացույցա պետք հավատալու համար: Ի՞նչ պետքա անի աստված իմ կյանքում, որ իմանամ ինքը կա:


Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ  :Dntknw:  , ես ո՛չ Հովոն եմ, ո՛չ էլ Վիստոն, ու ինչ լավ ա

----------

fanaid (23.08.2011), Moonwalker (07.08.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

Հնում մարդիկ ամեն անբացատրելի, կարևոր, լավ կամ վատ երևույթին մի հատ աստված էին նշանակում՝ կրակի, սիրո, արևի և այլն: Բայց գիտությունը վաղուց բացատրել է դրանցից շատերի առաջացման պատճառները ու հիմա անհեթեթ կլինի օրինակ արևի ջերմությունը կամ անձրևի տեղալը վերագրել Աստծուն: Մոլորակների առաջացումն էլ ենք կարողանում բացատրել, բայց չգիտենք ոնցա առաջացել կյանքն ընդհանրապես: Հետևաբար մի բան կա, որի առաջացումը կարելիա վերագրել Աստծուն, որովհետև դրա գիտական բացատրությունը չկա: Դրա համար ես հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել Աստված կա թե չէ և ինչա արել իմ կյանքում կամ չի արել:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ  , ես ո՛չ Հովոն եմ, ո՛չ էլ Վիստոն, ու ինչ լավ ա


Հարցս շրջանցեցիր: :Pardon: 

Հետաքրքիրա, էդ ի՞նչա աստված անում մարդու կյանքում, որ ստիպումա հավատալ իրա գոյությանը: Տու՞նա նվիրում, հիվանդա՞ բուժում, պարտքերնա՞ մարում, շուրջօրյա ջու՞րա տալիս...

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Հարցս շրջանցեցիր:
> 
> Հետաքրքիրա, էդ ի՞նչա աստված անում մարդու կյանքում, որ ստիպումա հավատալ իրա գոյությանը: Տու՞նա նվիրում, հիվանդա՞ բուժում, պարտքերնա՞ մարում, շուրջօրյա ջու՞րա տալիս...


Վիստո ջան չեմ շրջանցել, ընդհակառակը մնացել եմ հարցի շրջանակներում: Հետաքրքիր ա՞, թեման կարդա ու մանրուքներ հետևից մի ընկի. շուրջօրյա ջուր, պարտքերի մարում, հըմ, դրանից առավել կարևոր բաներ կան:

----------

eduard30 (13.08.2011), Moonwalker (09.08.2011), Արծիվ (13.08.2011), հովարս (09.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստո ջան չեմ շրջանցել, ընդհակառակը մնացել եմ հարցի շրջանակներում: Հետաքրքիր ա՞, թեման կարդա ու մանրուքներ հետևից մի ընկի. շուրջօրյա ջուր, պարտքերի մարում, հըմ, դրանից առավել կարևոր բաներ կան:


Իմ կյանքում ինչ եղելա, եղելա կամ իմ ձեռքով կամ ուրիշ անձի, նենց որ աստված ոչ մի կապ չունի այն ամենի հետ, ինչ մարդիկ են անում ու հորինել, որ աստվածա մարդուն ասում թե ինքը ինչ անի, ուղղակի ծիծաղելիա:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Իմ կյանքում ինչ եղելա, եղելա կամ իմ ձեռքով կամ ուրիշ անձի, նենց որ աստված ոչ մի կապ չունի այն ամենի հետ, ինչ մարդիկ են անում ու հորինել, որ աստվածա մարդուն ասում թե ինքը ինչ անի, ուղղակի ծիծաղելիա:


Չսպասես թե պիտի քեզ ինչ-ինչ բաներում համոզեմ, չէ, իսկի էլ միտք չունեմ, հարգում եմ քո՝ իմ համար անընդունելի մտքերը, ժպտում ու անցնում առաջ:

----------

eduard30 (13.08.2011), Moonwalker (09.08.2011), Sambitbaba (09.08.2011), Yevuk (10.08.2011), Արծիվ (13.08.2011), հովարս (09.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չսպասես թե պիտի քեզ ինչ-ինչ բաներում համոզեմ, չէ, իսկի էլ միտք չունեմ, հարգում եմ քո՝ իմ համար անընդունելի մտքերը, ժպտում ու անցնում առաջ:


Ես չէի էլ սպասում, որ կարողա ինչ-որ խելքին մոտ պատասխան ստանամ, որովհետև ոչ մեկ չունի դրանք: :LOL: 



ՀԳ Ի դեպ, վերջերս իմացա, որ քաղաքապետարանի նկուղային 12րդ հարկում միջուկային զենք են պատրաստում: Փորձարկումները անելու են Սևանա լճի կողքը գտնվող անտեսանելի ծովում: Ապացույց չունեմ, բայց էդ հո չի նշանակում, որ չեն սարքում ու անտեսանելի ծով չկա:  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Ես չէի էլ սպասում, որ կարողա ինչ-որ *խելքին մոտ պատասխան* ստանամ, որովհետև ոչ մեկ չունի դրանք:


Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է  :Pardon:

----------


## հովարս

Ոմանք՝ կառքերու և ոմանք ալ ձիերու կ՛ապավինին, բայց մենք մեր Տեր Աստուծոյն անունը պիտի հիշենք:  (Սաղմոս 20:7)
Հեթանոսներուն կուռքերը արծաթ ու ոսկի են, մարդու ձեռքի գործեր են: Բերան ունին, բայց չեն խոսիր. աչքեր ունին, բայց չեն տեսներ. ականջներ ունին, բայց չեն լսեր ու շունչ չկա անոնց բերնին մեջ: Անոնց նման կ՛ըլլան զանոնք շինողները ու բոլոր անոնց հուսացողները: ( Սաղմ. 135: 15-18)

----------

eduard30 (13.08.2011), Արծիվ (13.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ոմանք՝ կառքերու և ոմանք ալ ձիերու կ՛ապավինին, բայց մենք մեր Տեր Աստուծոյն անունը պիտի հիշենք:  (Սաղմոս 20:7)
> Հեթանոսներուն կուռքերը արծաթ ու ոսկի են, մարդու ձեռքի գործեր են: Բերան ունին, բայց չեն խոսիր. աչքեր ունին, բայց չեն տեսներ. ականջներ ունին, բայց չեն լսեր ու շունչ չկա անոնց բերնին մեջ: Անոնց նման կ՛ըլլան զանոնք շինողները ու բոլոր անոնց հուսացողները: ( Սաղմ. 135: 15-18)


Ի դեպ,  Փառք Աստվածներին ես հեթանոս չեմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## melancholia

Ինքս Աստվածավախ եմ, ու մեծ հավատ ունեմ առ Աստված: չգիտեմ դա ինչ Աստված է, քո, նրա, թե հենց իմ ներսի Աստվածն է, բայց ամեն վայրկյան, ամեն օր ես զգում եմ նրա ներկայությունը իմ կյանքում: Չի եղել մի դեպք, երբ զգամ նրա կարիքը, դիմեմ նրան ու չօգնի, ինչոր ձևով հաստատ զգում եմ ներկայությունը: 4 անգմա փրկվել եմ մահից, ու ամեն անգամն էլ  Աստծո մատը խառն էր: Իսկ վերջինը.վերջին անգամ նրան խնդրեցի ինձ օգնի գլուխ  հանել կյանքումս ստղծված մի դժվարին իրավիճակից, ինքս չէի կարող, ոչմի ապացույց չունեի ինքս ինձ համոզելու համար, ու ողիղ մեկ օր հետո, ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՓԱՍՏԵՐԸ ՏՎԵՑ ՁԵՌՔՍ,ԼՐԻՎ ԻՆՁ ԱՆՍՊԱՍԵԼԻ ՈՒ ԱՊՇԵՑՈՒՑԻՉ ԿԵՐՊՈՎ: ՊՏԱՀԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ՉԵՆ ԼԻՆՈՒՄ ԿՅԱՆՈՒՄ : ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ ԻՆՉՈՐ ԲԱՆԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ Է,ՀԱՍՏԱՏ

----------

anahit96 (24.08.2011), E-la Via (23.08.2011), laro (13.08.2011), Sambitbaba (09.08.2011), Win Wolf (10.08.2011), Արծիվ (13.08.2011), հովարս (24.08.2011), ՆանՍ (24.08.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ՊՏԱՀԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ՉԵՆ ԼԻՆՈՒՄ ԿՅԱՆՈՒՄ : ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ ԻՆՉՈՐ ԲԱՆԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ Է,ՀԱՍՏԱՏ


*Հաստատ*

----------


## fanaid

> Հարցս շրջանցեցիր:
> 
> Հետաքրքիրա, էդ ի՞նչա աստված Աստված անում մարդու կյանքում, որ ստիպումա հավատալ իրա գոյությանը: Տու՞նա նվիրում, հիվանդա՞ բուժում, պարտքերնա՞ մարում, շուրջօրյա ջու՞րա տալիս...


 Նախ Աստված չի ստիպում, եթե Նա ստիպող լիներ դու վաղուց հավատացյալ կլինեիր, և երկրորդ՝ Իրեն հավատացողների համար անում է այն ամենը  ինչը օգտակար է տվյալ հոգուն, երրորդ՛ ամեն հավատացյալ ինքը գիտի թե ինչ է արել Աստված իրեն:

----------

eduard30 (24.08.2011), հովարս (26.08.2011), ՆանՍ (24.08.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բա ի՞նչ ապացույցա պետք հավատալու համար: Ի՞նչ պետքա անի աստված իմ կյանքում, որ իմանամ ինքը կա:


Վիստ ջան,եթե մինչև հիմա գլխի չես ընկել, թե  որոնք  են եղել  Աստծո արածները քո  կյանքում, էդ քո մեղքն ա. քեզ ինադու  չիմանալու ու  չտենալու ես  տվել , բայց  սրանից  հետո  մի  քիչ  ուշադիր  եղիր քո  կյանքի նկատմամբ ու  քիչ-քիչ  կհասկանաս, որը որից հետո ա,    արխային մնա, քո հավատալու ժամանակն էլ կհասնի ու  առաջինը ՆանՍի ասածը կհիշես, հլը  դու սպասիիիի... :Wink:

----------

fanaid (16.04.2012), հովարս (24.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Նախ Աստված չի ստիպում, եթե Նա ստիպող լիներ դու վաղուց հավատացյալ կլինեիր, և երկրորդ՝ Իրեն հավատացողների համար անում է այն ամենը  ինչը օգտակար է տվյալ հոգուն, երրորդ՛ ամեն հավատացյալ ինքը գիտի թե ինչ է արել Աստված իրեն:


Չի ստիպում, բայց սպառնումա, որ եթե իրա ուզածները չանեմ ինձ դժոխք կուղարկի:   :Scare: 




> Վիստ ջան,եթե մինչև հիմա գլխի չես ընկել, թե որոնք են եղել Աստծո արածները քո կյանքում, էդ քո մեղքն ա. քեզ ինադու չիմանալու ու չտենալու ես տվել , բայց սրանից հետո մի քիչ ուշադիր եղիր քո կյանքի նկատմամբ ու քիչ-քիչ կհասկանաս, որը որից հետո ա, արխային մնա, քո հավատալու ժամանակն էլ կհասնի ու առաջինը ՆանՍի ասածը կհիշես, հլը դու սպասիիիի...


ՆանՍ քուրիկ, ցանկացած երևույթ ունի իրա խելքին մոտ բացատրությունը, իսկ եթե բացատրություն չի լինում տալ, դա արդեն չի նշանակում որ Աստծո մատնա խառը: Էդ ինչ-որ Աստված պապիկը անումա ձեր կյանքում, էդ ամեն ինչին ավելի խելքին մոտ պատասխան կա: Որ վատ բանա լինում, հո չե՞ք ասում որ ինքն էր մեղավոր... չնայած մեկ-մեկ էլ ասում եք «ուրեմն բարին դա էր, որ էդ մարդը տեսողությունից զրկվեց, փառք Աստծո գործերին որոնք աննքննելի են և «ծառայում» են միայն մարդկության լավի համար: Եթե նա այդպես էր ուզում, ուրեմն դա էր ճիշտը (որը դե ինչպես գիտենք մի հատ ա)»:

Կարծեմ Դատարկությունն էլ էր մի քանի տարի առաջ ասում, որ ես էլ հավատացյալ կդառնամ, :LOL:  բայց փառք Աստծո դեռ չեմ դարձել ու հուսանք էդ բորբոքային հիվանդությամբ չեմ տառապի: :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Չի ստիպում, բայց սպառնումա, որ եթե իրա ուզածները չանեմ ինձ դժոխք կուղարկի:


Ոչ էլ սպառնում է Վիսթ ջան, Աստված ուղղակի հիշեցնում է, որ եթե սա անես այսպես կլինի, որից հետո դու ես որոշողը անես թե՝ չանես:

----------

ՆանՍ (24.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Հին ու բարի Վալոդի (Հենքի) համապատասխան մարմնամասի թեմայով մանրապատումը ակամայից հիշեցի:  :Pardon:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ոչ էլ սպառնում է Վիսթ ջան, Աստված ուղղակի հիշեցնում է, որ եթե սա անես այսպես կլինի, որից հետո դու ես որոշողը անես թե՝ չանես:


Բա էդ «այսպես կլինի»-ին ինքը չի՞ «այդպես արել»:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ՆանՍ քուրիկ,


Տոչնի  հավատացյալների նման ասիր. ես  չէի պատկերացնում, որ  էդքան շուտ  դարձի կգաս, ախպերս :LOL: 




> Եթե նա այդպես էր ուզում, ուրեմն դա էր ճիշտը (որը դե ինչպես գիտենք մի հատ ա)»:


Այ էս ասացվածքդ դուրս  եկավ :Wink: …



> հուսանք էդ բորբոքային հիվանդությամբ չեմ տառապի:[/COLOR]


Նյե տառապիս, Վիստո ջան, կյանքդ  դեռ  առջևում ա... Համ էլ Աստծուն հավատալը բորբոքային հիվանդություն  չի, մի  վախի, օրինակ, ես  հիվանդ  չեմ ու չեմ տառապում, կողքիններիս  էլ չեմ  տառապացնում, ուզում են հավատան  ուզում են՝ չէ, ես մենակ ասում եմ, որ  Աստված իսկականից  կա ու եթե դու  չես  հավատում, էդ  չի  նշանակում, որ Ինքը չկա… Ոչինչ, շատ  դեպքեր  են եղել, որ  չհավատացող մարդը սկսել ա հավատալ, ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ  էլ՝ վերջինը, նենց որ, ազի՞զ, սպասի :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (24.08.2011), հովարս (24.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Եթե նա այդպես էր ուզում, ուրեմն դա էր ճիշտը (որը դե ինչպես գիտենք մի հատ ա)»:





> Այ էս ասացվածքդ դուրս  եկավ…


Տենց չի. ճիշտը կարող ա շատ լինի, բայց ճշմարտությունը մեկն ա: ©  :Xeloq: 

Տեսնես` էս միտքն անգլերեն ո՞նց պետք ա ձևակերպել:  :Think:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Տենց չի. ճիշտը կարող ա շատ լինի, բայց ճշմարտությունը մեկն ա: ©


Հա, ճիշտը սենց  էր, բայց  դե ասի  տղա ա էլի, խաթրը չկոտրեմ :Wink: 



> Տեսնես` էս միտքն անգլերեն ո՞նց պետք ա ձևակերպել:


Փոխանակ բոլորին հայերենը սովորեցնես, ընգել  ես անգլերենի հետևից, օտարամո՛լ  :LOL: …

----------

Skeptic (24.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հա, ճիշտը սենց  էր, բայց  դե ասի  տղա ա էլի, խաթրը չկոտրեմ
> Փոխանակ բոլորին հայերենը սովորեցնես, ընգել  ես անգլերենի հետևից, օտարամո՛լ …


 :Jpit: 

Ուղղակի մտածեցի` մի քիչ լավ չի հնչի "There are many truths, but there's only one truth."  :Pardon:

----------

ՆանՍ (24.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Բա էդ «այսպես կլինի»-ին ինքը չի՞ «այդպես արել»:


Աստված դժողքը ստեղծել է Սատանայի և նրան հետևողների համար , միայն թե ինքը չի ուղարկում մարդուն դժողք, այլ մարդը իր ընթացքով է գնում այնտեղ.
«Ան ալ ըսավ. 'Ուրեմն կ'աղաչեմ քեզի, Հա՛յր, որ զանիկա իմ հորս տունը ղրկես, քանզի հինգ եղբայր ունիմ, որպես զի_ երթա_ անոնց վկայություն տայ,* որ չըլլա թե անոնք ալ այս չարչարանքին տեղը գան*'»: (Ղուկաս 16:27-28), լավ կանես 22 համարից կարդաս

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ուղղակի մտածեցի` մի քիչ լավ չի հնչի "There are many truths, but there's only one truth."


 :LOL:  Մի րոպե , ես  էլ քոնը թարգմանեմ. "Կան շատ ճշտեր, բայց  կա  միայն մեկ  ճիշտ", դե  ջոկի :LOL:

----------


## Skeptic

> Մի րոպե , ես  էլ քոնը թարգմանեմ. "Կան շատ ճշտեր, բայց  կա  միայն մեկ  ճիշտ", դե  ջոկի


Իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ:  :Pardon: 
Անգլերենում «ճիշտն» ու «ճշմարտությունը» նույն բառն են` truth: Ու, ԻՀԿ, հայերենում էլ առանձնապես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում:  :Unsure:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Անգլերենում «ճիշտն» ու «ճշմարտությունը» նույն բառն են` truth: Ու, ԻՀԿ, հայերենում էլ առանձնապես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում:


Տնաշեն, ո՞նց  չես  տեսնում, 2-րդի տառերը շատ են, ու  էդ ա ճիշտը  :Tongue:

----------

Skeptic (24.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստված դժողքը ստեղծել է Սատանայի և նրան հետևողների համար , միայն թե ինքը չի ուղարկում մարդուն դժողք, այլ մարդը իր ընթացքով է գնում այնտեղ.
> «Ան ալ ըսավ. 'Ուրեմն կ'աղաչեմ քեզի, Հա՛յր, որ զանիկա իմ հորս տունը ղրկես, քանզի հինգ եղբայր ունիմ, որպես զի_ երթա_ անոնց վկայություն տայ,* որ չըլլա թե անոնք ալ այս չարչարանքին տեղը գան*'»: (Ղուկաս 16:27-28), լավ կանես 22 համարից կարդաս



Լավ, ասենք թե մեռանք գնացինք բարձր դարպասների դիմաց կանգնեցինք որ հրեշտակ-ախռանիկները հերթով կանչեն դատի: Դժոխքում հասկացանք, կրակի մեջ սաղ «կյանք» եփելու ենք, բա դրախտում ի՞նչ ենք անելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> եթե դու  չես  հավատում, էդ  չի  նշանակում, որ Ինքը չկա… Ոչինչ, շատ  դեպքեր  են եղել, որ  չհավատացող մարդը սկսել ա հավատալ, ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ  էլ՝ վերջինը, նենց որ, ազի՞զ, սպասի:D


Գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու է Նանսը բացարձակ ճշմարիտ, Վիսթ ջան: Որովհետև մարդ իր հիմնական՝ հոգևոր սնունդը ստանում է Աստծոց: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես տերևը՝ ծառից: Եվ որքան էլ տերևը համարի, որ ինքն է, որ կա, միևնույն է, կգա մի օր, երբ նա կհասկանա, որ առանց ծառի անհնար է իր գոյությունը, որ առանց ծառի ինքը նույնիսկ չէր էլ լինի:

Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ շատ դիպուկ է Նանսի ասածը. եթե տերևը չի կասկածում Ծառի գոյության մասին, դա չի նշանակում, որ իրականում ծառը գոյություն չունի:

----------

E-la Via (20.09.2011), ՆանՍ (25.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ուղղակի մտածեցի` մի քիչ լավ չի հնչի "There are many truths, but there's only one truth."


Երևի`  There are many truths, but there's only one truthity  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (24.08.2011), ՆանՍ (25.08.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լավ... բա դրախտում ի՞նչ ենք անելու:


Ինչ որ ցանկանաս: Բայց...

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչ որ ցանկանաս: Բայց...



Բայց էլի պետքա պատվիրանները պահվեն չէ՞: Բա էլ ի՞նչ տարբերություն երկրի վրա թե դրախտում, եթե երկու տեղում էլ նույն պայմաններն են գոյատևելու համար: :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց էլի պետքա պատվիրանները պահվեն չէ՞:


Ոչ:
Դու իմ "Բայցը" սխալ ընկալեցիր, Վիսթ ջան: Բայց, քանի որ ինքդ ակնկալեցիր, եկ սկզբում խոսենք պատվիրանների մասին:
Ըստ ավանդական պատկերացման /ասեմ, որ դա իմ պատկերացումը չէ/, *պատվիրանները դրախտ ընկնելու համար են, այլ ոչ թե դրախտում օգտագործելու*: Հետո, երբ դու մեկին սպանում ես, կամ ինչ-որ բան ես գողանում, մի՞թե ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է ասի քեզ, որ դու վատ բան ես անում, արդյո՞ք դու կարող ես պնդել, որ չգիտեիր, որ սպանելը կամ գողանալը վատ բան է: Իհարկե, գիտեիր:
Ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ ինքս էլ լավ եմ հասկանում, որ թե դու, թե ես, թե յուրաքանչյուր այլ մեկը շատ լավ հասկանում են դա: Ես նույնիսկ շատ ու շատ կասկածում եմ, որ իրականում պատվիրանները հենց այդ տեսքն ունեին: Քանզի, եթե ես ընդունում եմ Աստծո գոյությունը /իսկ ես՝ ընդունում եմ/, եթե ընդունում եմ, որ իմ Աստված ամենաստեղծ է, ամենագետ է, ամենակատարյալն է, ամենա-ամենա-ամենա է /իսկ ինձ համար դա իրոք այդպես է/, - ուրեմն ես հերքում եմ այն հանգամանքը, որ իմ Աստված, որը նույնիսկ Իր ստեղծած ձյան փաթիլին այդպիսի կատարյալ ու անկրկնելի տեսք է տվել, - որ այդպիսի Աստված Իր ամենասիրելի արարածին՝ մարդուն, այնքան դեբիլի մեկն է ստեղծել, որ առանց հուշելու վերջինս չի հասկանում, որ սպանելը կամ գողանալը վատ է:

Հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ, բայց խոստանում եմ քեզ /հիշեցրու, եթե հանկարծ մոռանամ/ գրել, թե իմ պատկերացմամբ, իրականում ինչպիսին են եղել այդ պատվիրանները: Կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ քեզ՝ ագնոստիկիդ, նրանք ավելի հավանական կթվան, քան քո իմացած ներկայիս պատվիրանները: 



> Բա էլ ի՞նչ տարբերություն երկրի վրա թե դրախտում, եթե երկու տեղում էլ նույն պայմաններն են գոյատևելու համար:


Ըստ ինձ՝ ոչ մի տարբերություն:
Իմ հասկացածով, դրախտը ոչ թե մի կմոնկրետ տեղ է, այլ հասկացողություն: Այն անմիջականորեն կապված է քո բնակատեղի հետ, գումարած քո պատկերացումը այդ բնակատեղի մասին: Որտեղ որ համարում ես, որ ապրում ես, ուրեմն այնտեղ էլ ապրում ես: Եվ բոլորովին էլ կապ չունի, թե որտեղ ես դու գտնվում այդ պարագային. ֆիզիկակա՞ն աշխարհում, թե՞ ոչ ֆիզիկական:

----------


## KiLa

> Լավ, ասենք թե մեռանք գնացինք բարձր դարպասների դիմաց կանգնեցինք որ հրեշտակ-ախռանիկները հերթով կանչեն դատի: Դժոխքում հասկացանք, կրակի մեջ սաղ «կյանք» եփելու ենք, բա դրախտում ի՞նչ ենք անելու:


Նախ ասեմ, որ դժոխքում կրակի մեջ այրվելը, ամենամեղմ պատիժներից մեկն է: Կան շատ ավելի դաժան ու սարսափելի պատիժներ: Հավատա, որ սատանան այդքան պարզ ու ,,ֆանտազիայից՛՛ զուրկ չէ, որ բավարարվի միայն այդ պատժով: Բայց դրա մասին չէ, որ կուզեյի խոսել: Ասելիքս դրախտի մասին է... 
Հետաքրքիր հարցադրում ես անում,  ,,...բա դրախտում ի՞նչ ենք անելու...՛՛: Ասեմ. ոչինչ էլ չենք անելու: Մենք ինչ որ բան եթե անում ենք, ապա անում ենք այստեղ, երկրի վրա: Եթե արդեն դրախտում ես, ուրեմն դու քո անելիքը վերջացրել ես: Դու արդեն մասնիկն ես մի անպատմելի գեղեցիկ, աննկարագրելի խաղաղ ու երանելի աշխարհի... 
Մեզանից ոչ մեկ  երանության, հեշտանքի, հաճույքի կամ զմայլանքի պահին չի մտածում ,,ինչ անելու՛՛ մասին, նա ուղղակի վայելում է այդ պահը: Եվ ինչեր միայն չէինք տա, որ այդ պահը երկար ու տևական լիներ...  





> Բայց էլի պետքա պատվիրանները պահվեն չէ՞: Բա էլ ի՞նչ տարբերություն երկրի վրա թե դրախտում, եթե երկու տեղում էլ նույն պայմաններն են գոյատևելու համար:


Երբեք: Ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան: Երկրի վրա մենք ստիպված ենք լինում խախտել այդ պատվիրանները, որովհետև տրվում ենք փառասիրությանը, եսասիրությանը, հարստությանը, նախանձին, բազմազան տեսքի ու ձևի գայթակղություններին... Այսինքն մենք խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, որ վերջին հաշվով, ավելացնենք մեր վայելքի ու հաճույքի պահերը:  Նշված երևույթները դրախտում բացակայում են: Հետևաբար, այլևս վերանում է նաև պատվիրանների իմաստը:

----------

հովարս (22.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Նախ ասեմ, որ դժոխքում կրակի մեջ այրվելը, ամենամեղմ պատիժներից մեկն է: Կան շատ ավելի դաժան ու սարսափելի պատիժներ: Հավատա, որ սատանան այդքան պարզ ու ,,ֆանտազիայից՛՛ զուրկ չէ, որ բավարարվի միայն այդ պատժով: Բայց դրա մասին չէ, որ կուզեյի խոսել: Ասելիքս դրախտի մասին է... 
> Հետաքրքիր հարցադրում ես անում,  ,,...բա դրախտում ի՞նչ ենք անելու...՛՛: Ասեմ. ոչինչ էլ չենք անելու: Մենք ինչ որ բան եթե անում ենք, ապա անում ենք այստեղ, երկրի վրա: Եթե արդեն դրախտում ես, ուրեմն դու քո անելիքը վերջացրել ես: Դու արդեն մասնիկն ես մի անպատմելի գեղեցիկ, աննկարագրելի խաղաղ ու երանելի աշխարհի... 
> Մեզանից ոչ մեկ  երանության, հեշտանքի, հաճույքի կամ զմայլանքի պահին չի մտածում ,,ինչ անելու՛՛ մասին, նա ուղղակի վայելում է այդ պահը: Եվ ինչեր միայն չէինք տա, որ այդ պահը երկար ու տևական լիներ...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Երբեք: Ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան: Երկրի վրա մենք ստիպված ենք լինում խախտել այդ պատվիրանները, որովհետև տրվում ենք փառասիրությանը, եսասիրությանը, հարստությանը, նախանձին, բազմազան տեսքի ու ձևի գայթակղություններին... Այսինքն մենք խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, որ վերջին հաշվով, ավելացնենք մեր վայելքի ու հաճույքի պահերը:  Նշված երևույթները դրախտում բացակայում են: Հետևաբար, այլևս վերանում է նաև պատվիրանների իմաստը:





> Նախ ասեմ, որ դժոխքում կրակի մեջ այրվելը, ամենամեղմ պատիժներից մեկն է: Կան շատ ավելի դաժան ու սարսափելի պատիժներ: Հավատա, որ սատանան այդքան պարզ ու ,,ֆանտազիայից՛՛ զուրկ չէ, որ բավարարվի միայն այդ պատժով: Բայց դրա մասին չէ, որ կուզեյի խոսել:


Անիմաստություն: :Blink:  Պատժաձևերին ծանո՞թ ես: :LOL:  




> Հավատա, որ սատանան այդքան պարզ ու ,,ֆանտազիայից՛՛ զուրկ չէ,


Հավատա, մարդու ֆանտազիան այնքան զուրկ չէ, որ դժոխք ստեղծի իր ամենայուրօրինակ պատժաձևերով:




> Այսինքն մենք խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, որ վերջին հաշվով, ավելացնենք մեր վայելքի ու հաճույքի պահերը:


Խոսքը միայն գիտակցվա՞ծ հաճույքի մասին է, որովհետև ուտելն էլ ա հաճույք:




> Երկրի վրա մենք ստիպված ենք լինում խախտել այդ պատվիրանները, որովհետև տրվում ենք փառասիրությանը, եսասիրությանը, հարստությանը, նախանձին, բազմազան տեսքի ու ձևի գայթակղություններին...


 Պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ կլիներ, եթե նշածդ ոչ մի հատկանիշ մարդ չունենար: Յուրաքանչյուր հատկանիշ ձևավորումա մարդու՝ ինչ-որ բանի նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը իսկ առանց էդ ձևավորված վերաբերմունքի էլ մարդն ի՞նչ կհասկանա էս կյանքից: Է՞դ ա աստծո ուզածը, որ մարդ միայն ուտի ու աղոթի:

----------


## Freeman

> Նախ ասեմ, որ դժոխքում կրակի մեջ այրվելը, ամենամեղմ պատիժներից մեկն է: Կան շատ ավելի դաժան ու սարսափելի պատիժներ: Հավատա, որ սատանան այդքան պարզ ու ,,ֆանտազիայից՛՛ զուրկ չէ, որ բավարարվի միայն այդ պատժով:


Էնքան էլ թեմայի շրջանակներում չի, բայց սատանան դժողքում տանջելու հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այսինքն մենք խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, որ վերջին հաշվով, ավելացնենք մեր վայելքի ու հաճույքի պահերը:


Մի՞թե, սիրելի ԿիԼա: Չէ՞ որ բոլորս էլ գիտենք /համենայն դեպս, մեզ այդպես են սովորեցրել/, որ դժողքում ոչ մի  "վայելքի ու հաճույքի պահ" էլ չկա, և, այնուհանդերձ, խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, դրանով իսկ ցուցաբերելով մեր՝ դժողքին ծանոթանալու մեծ ցանկությունը: Ավելի տրամաբանական չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք ասել. *մենք խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, որ վերջին հաշվով, ավելացնենք մեր փորձությունների, անախորժությունների ու տանջանքների պահերը*: 

Այսպիսի մոտեցումը հարցին, կարծում եմ, շատ ավելի տրամաբանականորեն է բացատրում "դժողք" հասկացության իմաստը: Քանի որ միայն փորձություններից հետո մարդ կարող է հասկանալ, թե ինչ ասել է՝ երանություն, անախորժություններից հետո՝ վայելք, և տանջանքներից հետո՝ հաճույք: 

Երբևիցէ մտածե՞լ ես, թե ինչու՞, Աստծոն հերքողները հիմնականում երիտասարդներն են: Ինձ թվում է, դրա պատճառն այն է, որ նրանք դեռ չեն տեսել, չեն ապրել իրենց կյանքի հիմնական փորձությունների, անախորժությունների ու տանջանքների պահերը: Եվ այդ իսկ պատճառով դեռ չգիտեն գնահատել երանությունը, վայելքն ու հաճույքը:

Ես նոր գրեցի, որ դժողքը՝ հասկասություն է: Եվ, որպեսզի չթվա, որ պատահականորեն եմ գրել, ցանկանում եմ կրկնել. *դժողքը՝ հասկացություն է*: Եվ այդ իմաստով շատ դիպուկ է ասված Վիսթի միտքը, որ 


> Հավատա, մարդու ֆանտազիան այնքան զուրկ չէ, որ դժոխք ստեղծի իր ամենայուրօրինակ պատժաձևերով:


*Գոյություն չունի ֆիզիկական դժողք*: Հավատա, Ծնողը չի կարող իր զավակների համար դժողք ստեղծել: Չէ, իհարկե, Աստված ամենակարող է: Բայց Նրա ինչի՞ն է պետք մեզ դժողքում տեսնելը: Ընդ որում, հավերժ: Ընդ որում, ինչպես Արտսուսն է պնդում, մեզանից շատերին, քանզի փրկությունը միայն ընտրյալներին է հասանելի: Ինչու՞…  

Մեր հանդեպ ունեցած ջերմ սիրոց դրդվա՞ծ… 
Այդ ի՞նչ սադիստ է, ուրեմն, Աստված…

Սուտ Է դա: Աստված՝ անսահման սեր է, այլ ոչ թե ատելություն: 

Դժողքը՝ հասկասություն է: Եվ տրված է այն ինձ ու քեզ, որպեսզի մենք, հենց ինքներս լինելով մեր ամենախիստ դատավորները, քանզի մեզանից լավ որ ոք չգիտի մեր լավ ու վատ արարքները, ինքներս մեզ համար հնարենք այն տանջանքները, որոնց ինքներս մեզ կդատապարտենք: 

Այնպես որ մի վերագրիր ֆանտազիան նրան, ով *չկա*:

----------

E-la Via (22.09.2011), VisTolog (22.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011)

----------


## KiLa

> Անիմաստություն: Պատժաձևերին ծանո՞թ ես:


Կարծես թե մենք գտնվում ենք տարբեր հարթությունների վրա, բայց փորձեմ պատասխանել.
Ինչու՞ մտածել, թե դժոխքում մեղավորներին միայն այրում են  կրակի մեջ ու վերջ:  Կարող են մեկին անընդհատ ջրախեղդ անել, մյուսին շնչահեղձ անել... և կան շատ ուրիշ տհաճ երևութներ, որոնց անընդհատ կրկնվելը, կամ դրանց տևական լինելը, կարող է ոչ պակաս սարսափելի ու տանջալից լինել: Օրինակ ես մտածում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է այրվել կրակի մեջ, քան ստիպված լինել ամբողջ մի հավերժություն ապրել սահմանափակ ու նաիվ մտածողության տեր մեկի հետ... 






> Հավատա, մարդու ֆանտազիան այնքան զուրկ չէ, որ դժոխք ստեղծի իր ամենայուրօրինակ պատժաձևերով:


Չհակացա, հետևաբար կարող եմ թեմայից դուրս գալ...





> Խոսքը միայն գիտակցվա՞ծ հաճույքի մասին է, որովհետև ուտելն էլ ա հաճույք:


Ինչ խոսք, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ ուտելն էլ է հաճուք: Եվ ինչու չէ, որկրամոլությունն էլ պակաս մեղք չէ, և նա էլ շատերին, ովքեր ապրում են միայն ուտելու համար, կարող է մղել ընդհուպ մինչև պատվիրաններ խախտելը:




> Պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ կլիներ, եթե նշածդ ոչ մի հատկանիշ մարդ չունենար: Յուրաքանչյուր հատկանիշ ձևավորումա մարդու՝ ինչ-որ բանի նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը իսկ առանց էդ ձևավորված վերաբերմունքի էլ մարդն ի՞նչ կհասկանա էս կյանքից: Է՞դ ա աստծո ուզածը, որ մարդ միայն ուտի ու աղոթի:


Այստեղ կուզեյի միայն, որ դու ըմբռնեյիր հետևյալը. ,,Երանի հոգով աղքատներին, որ նրանցն է երկնքի արքայությունը՛՛...

----------


## VisTolog

> Կարծես թե մենք գտնվում ենք տարբեր հարթությունների վրա, բայց փորձեմ պատասխանել.
> Ինչու՞ մտածել, թե դժոխքում մեղավորներին միայն այրում են կրակի մեջ ու վերջ: Կարող են մեկին անընդհատ ջրախեղդ անել, մյուսին շնչահեղձ անել... և կան շատ ուրիշ տհաճ երևութներ, որոնց անընդհատ կրկնվելը, կամ դրանց տևական լինելը, կարող է ոչ պակաս սարսափելի ու տանջալից լինել: Օրինակ ես մտածում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է այրվել կրակի մեջ, քան ստիպված լինել ամբողջ մի հավերժություն ապրել սահմանափակ ու նաիվ մտածողության տեր մեկի հետ...


Նորից «միացրեցիր» երևակայությունդ: Կիլա ջան, պետք չի ահ ու սարսափ տարածել ինչպես քո, այնպես էլ այլ մարդկանց վրա, նրանց դժոխքի մասին պատմելով, եթե իհարկե դու




> 2. Երբ իրենք իրենց համար *դատավոր* են ստեղծում, որպեսզի էդ դատավորը կարողանա ճնշի իրենց` իրենց իսկ սխալ գործողություններն ու ցանկությունները չիրականացնելու համար */օր. մարդը ցանկանումա գողություն անի, բայց ասումա «չէ, իմ աստվածն ինձ կպատժի».. բայց էդ աստծուն` դատավորին` կետ 2րդ, ինքնա էդպիսին ստեղծել, որ թույլ չտա:* Նույն տրամաբանությամբ էլ հանցագործնա իր աստծուն ստեղծում նենց, որ ինքը գողությունը թույլա տալիս կամ ուղղակի չի պատժում /չնայած ի՞նչ պատիժ/:


չես ստեղծել քո աստծուն, որ նա քո համար դատավոր լինի: 




> Չհակացա, հետևաբար կարող եմ թեմայից դուրս գալ...




Օրինակ ի՞նչը չհասկացար: Մարդիկ չե՞ն դժոխքի ու դրախտի մասին գրել, հետևաբար իրենք չե՞ն այն ներկայացրել այնպես, ինչպես ուզում էին: 




> Ինչ խոսք, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ ուտելն էլ է հաճուք: Եվ ինչու չէ, որկրամոլությունն էլ պակաս մեղք չէ, և նա էլ շատերին, ովքեր ապրում են միայն ուտելու համար, կարող է մղել ընդհուպ մինչև պատվիրաններ խախտելը:


Հիմա ի՞նչ, պատվիրաններ պահող մարդը, որը սնվումա, նու՞յնպես մեղք է գործում:

----------


## **David**

Աստված?Առանձնապես երևի իր համար ոչ մեծ մի բան ուղղակի 3 օր առաջ ինձանից խլեց իմ ամենաթանկ էակին:Խիա կյանքն էսքան դաժան ու լավ մարդկանց նկատմամբ:Բա էլ ուր մնաց Աստծո արդարությունը:Եթե մեկին խլումա իսկ մյուսներն ավելի շատ են տանջվում ու դառնում կենդանի դիակ

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստված?Առանձնապես երևի իր համար ոչ մեծ մի բան ուղղակի 3 օր առաջ ինձանից խլեց իմ ամենաթանկ էակին:Խիա կյանքն էսքան դաժան ու լավ մարդկանց նկատմամբ:Բա էլ ուր մնաց Աստծո արդարությունը:Եթե մեկին խլումա իսկ մյուսներն ավելի շատ են տանջվում ու դառնում կենդանի դիակ


Ինքը էդ քո/մարդկանց նկատմամբ ունեցած մեծ սիրուցա անում, որ տեսնի իր նկատմամբ ունեցած հավատքի ուժը: :Cool:

----------


## KiLa

> Կիլայի խոսքերից: Այսինքն մենք խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, որ վերջին հաշվով, ավելացնենք մեր վայելքի ու հաճույքի պահերը:





> =Sambitbaba;2290073]Մի՞թե, սիրելի ԿիԼա: Չէ՞ որ բոլորս էլ գիտենք /համենայն դեպս, մեզ այդպես են սովորեցրել/, որ դժողքում ոչ մի  "վայելքի ու հաճույքի պահ" էլ չկա, և, այնուհանդերձ, խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, դրանով իսկ ցուցաբերելով մեր՝ դժողքին ծանոթանալու մեծ ցանկությունը: Ավելի տրամաբանական չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք ասել. *մենք խախտում ենք պատվիրանները, որ վերջին հաշվով, ավելացնենք մեր փորձությունների, անախորժությունների ու տանջանքների պահերը*:


Խոսքս վերաբերվում էր այս կյանքին, ոչ թե դժոխքին: Մենք այստեղ, այսինքն երկրի վրա, հաճախ լավ ու ճոխ ապրելու համար խախտում ենք պատվիրանները: Գողանում ու թալանում ենք, որ օգտվենք ինչ-ինչ հաճույքներից, սպանում ենք, որ միայնակ վայելենք փառքի դափնիները ու էլի շատ ու վատ բաներ: Եվ այդ ամենով մենք վաստակում ենք դժոխքի ,,անցաթողթը՛՛ :




> Ես նոր գրեցի, որ դժողքը՝ հասկասություն է: Եվ, որպեսզի չթվա, որ պատահականորեն եմ գրել, ցանկանում եմ կրկնել. *դժողքը՝ հասկացություն է*: Եվ այդ իմաստով շատ դիպուկ է ասված Վիսթի միտքը, որ





> Դժողքը՝ հասկասություն է: Եվ տրված է այն ինձ ու քեզ, որպեսզի մենք, հենց ինքներս լինելով մեր ամենախիստ դատավորները, քանզի մեզանից լավ որ ոք չգիտի մեր լավ ու վատ արարքները, ինքներս մեզ համար հնարենք այն տանջանքները, որոնց ինքներս մեզ կդատապարտենք:


Այստեղ ես չէի համաձայնի քեզ հետ, բայց եթե ժամանակ կունենաս, խնդրում եմ ավելի պարզ ու հասկանալի լուսաբանեյիր քո պատկերացրած դժոխքը: Ինչ ասել է այն չկա, այն միայն հակացողություն է: Ես երբեք և ոչ մի տեղ չեմ ասել, թե դժոխքը ստեղծել է աստված, բայց չեմ էլ կարող ընդունել թե այն մարդու երևակայության արդյունքն է: 
Եվ այդ ինչի միջև է մեզ աստված ընտրություն կատարելու իրավունք տվել: Իր ստեղծած դրախտի և մեր ստեղծած դժոխքի՞ միջև...
Եվ ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում սուրբ դատաստանի օր հասկացողությունը: Այդ օրը արժանիները պետք է դրախտ գնան, իսկ մեղավորները դեպի... ու՞ր: Ինչպե՞ս նրանք պետք է պատասխան տան, ինչպիսի՞ն է լինելու հատուցումը նրանց կատարած սխալների, մեքերի, չարագործությունների...

----------


## հովարս

Կարող եք մի փոքր պատկերացում կազմել դժոխքի մասին
«...Այդ աղքատը մեռաւ, ու հրեշտակները Աբրահամի գոգը տարին զայն: Հարուստն ալ մեռաւ եւ թաղուեցաւ: Մինչ դժոխքը՝ տանջանքի մէջ էր, իր աչքերը բարձրացնելով՝ հեռուէն տեսաւ Աբրահամը, ու Ղազարոսը՝ անոր գոգը հանգիստ նստած: Ուստի գոչեց. “Հա՛յր Աբրահամ, ողորմէ՜ ինծի ու ղրկէ՛ Ղազարոսը, որպէսզի ջուրի մէջ թաթխէ իր մատին ծայրը եւ զովացնէ լեզուս, որովհետեւ կը տանջուիմ այս բոցին մէջ”: Աբրահամ ըսաւ. “Որդեա՛կ, յիշէ՛ թէ դուն կեանքիդ ընթացքին ստացար բարիքներդ, նմանապէս Ղազարոս՝ չարիքներ. հիմա ան (հոս) կը մխիթարուի, ու դուն կը տանջուիս:Այս բոլորէն զատ՝ մեր եւ ձեր մէջտեղ հաստատուած մեծ անդունդ մը կայ, որպէսզի ասկէ ձեզի անցնիլ ուզողները չկարենան, ո՛չ ալ ատկէ մեզի գալ ուզողները՝ անցնին”: (Ղուկ. 16:22-26)


 Բայց այս թեման համապատասխան  չի այս բաժնին

----------

Ավետիք (23.09.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Կարող եք մի փոքր պատկերացում կազմել դժոխքի մասին
> «...Այդ աղքատը մեռաւ, ու հրեշտակները Աբրահամի գոգը տարին զայն: Հարուստն ալ մեռաւ եւ թաղուեցաւ: Մինչ դժոխքը՝ տանջանքի մէջ էր, իր աչքերը բարձրացնելով՝ հեռուէն տեսաւ Աբրահամը, ու Ղազարոսը՝ *անոր գոգը հանգիստ նստած* (?): Ուստի գոչեց. “Հա՛յր Աբրահամ, ողորմէ՜ ինծի ու ղրկէ՛ Ղազարոսը, որպէսզի ջուրի մէջ թաթխէ իր մատին ծայրը եւ զովացնէ լեզուս, որովհետեւ կը տանջուիմ այս բոցին մէջ”: Աբրահամ ըսաւ. “*Որդեա՛կ* (?), *յիշէ՛ թէ դուն կեանքիդ ընթացքին ստացար բարիքներդ, նմանապէս Ղազարոս՝ չարիքներ. հիմա ան (հոս) կը մխիթարուի, ու դուն կը տանջուիս:* (  ) Այս բոլորէն զատ՝ մեր եւ ձեր մէջտեղ հաստատուած մեծ անդունդ մը կայ, որպէսզի ասկէ ձեզի անցնիլ ուզողները չկարենան (?), ո՛չ ալ ատկէ մեզի գալ ուզողները՝ անցնին”: (Ղուկ. 16:22-26)


Խայտառակություն, լսեք դուք ծաղրո՞ւմ եք աստծուն: Հարգելի Ղուկաս, ի՞նչ ես դուրս տալիս: *Հովարս* իսկ դու, գոնե ամեն կերպ խուսափես էս հատվածներից, ի՞նքդ ես դրանք ներկայացնում: Գոնե հասկանում ե՞ս ինչքան մարդատյացություն ու "աբիժնիկություն" կա էդ տողերում: Անհավատալի ա ուղղակի  :Shok:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Skeptic (23.09.2011), VisTolog (22.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Խայտառակություն, լսեք դուք ծաղրո՞ւմ եք աստծուն: Հարգելի Ղուկաս, ի՞նչ ես դուրս տալիս: *Հովարս* իսկ դու, գոնե ամեն կերպ խուսափես էս հատվածներից, ի՞նքդ ես դրանք ներկայացնում: Գոնե հասկանում ե՞ս ինչքան մարդատյացություն ու "աբիժնիկություն" կա էդ տողերում: Անհավատալի ա ուղղակի


Այստեղ ոչ մի խայտառակություն էլ չկա, այլ Աստծո արդար ԴԱՏԱՍՏԱՆՆ է և Իր անսահման սիրո արտահայտությունը: Եվ պետք էլ չի վատ զգալ, որ Աստված այդպես է վարվում: *Ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ  կհնձես:* Մի՞թե արդար չէ, երբ մարդ սատանայի ճանապարհով գնա, և հանկարծ «դրախտ» մտնի: Այսինքն դժոխքը պատրաստված է սատանայի և նրա հրեշտակների համար: Բայց մարդն Աստծուն չհնազանդվելով և չհավատալով ու չապաշխարելով սատանայի ճամփան է բռնում… դրա վերջն էլ արդեն գիտեք: Ու այստեղ պետք չի գերմարդասիրություն խաղալ, արդարադատությունը ներկայացնելով որպես "աբիժնիկություն": Դու չ՞ս զայրանում և հատուցում պահանջում (գոնե քո սրտում), երբ տեղեկանում ես մի հանցագործության մասին: Օրինակ՝ մանկապղծություն, ընտանիքի սպանում և այլն… Եթե մարդկորեն ճիշտ է հատուցել հանցագործներին, ապա ինչ խոսք Աստվածայինի մասին: Հավատա, Աստված ինչքան ՍԻՐՈՂ է, այնքան էլ ԱՐԴԱՐ է: Եվ եթե Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին չես ընդունել հավատքով քո Փրկիչը, դու փրկություն չունես դժոխքից՝ քո մեղքերի արդար հատուցումից: Որովհետև Հիսուս Քրիստոսը քո և իմ մեղքերի համար խաչի վրա Իր սուսրբ արյունը թափեց, որ եթե հավատաս Իրեն և ընդունես Տեր ու Փրկիչ, որ նշանակում է ընդունում ես Աստծո Սերը, Նրա Թագավորությունը՝ Դրախտը, կմտնես:

----------

fanaid (25.04.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Շարունակությունը այստեղ:

----------

Moonwalker (23.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> **David**-ի խոսքերից 
> Աստված?Առանձնապես երևի իր համար ոչ մեծ մի բան ուղղակի 3 օր առաջ ինձանից խլեց իմ ամենաթանկ էակին:Խիա կյանքն էսքան դաժան ու լավ մարդկանց նկատմամբ:Բա էլ ուր մնաց Աստծո արդարությունը:Եթե մեկին խլումա իսկ մյուսներն ավելի շատ են տանջվում ու դառնում կենդանի դիակ


Սրտանց ցավում եմ, բայց…




> Ինքը էդ քո/մարդկանց նկատմամբ ունեցած մեծ սիրուցա անում, որ տեսնի իր նկատմամբ ունեցած հավատքի ուժը::B


Քո կյանքում տեղի ունեցող պրոբլեմների, բարդությունների, խոչընդոտների համար ամենահեշտը՝ շուրջբոլորդ ամենքին և, իհարկե, առաջին հերթին, Աստծոն մեղադրելն է: Բայց…

Մինչև ֆիզիկական աշխարհ գալը՝ այդ քո հոգին է, որ նախագծում է քեզ համար, թե ի՞նչ կյանք պետք է ապրես դու, ի՞նչ խոչնդոտների ես հանդիպելու և ի՞նչ դասեր ես քաղելու այդ փորձից: Եվ քեզ համար, սիրելի Վիսթ կամ Դավիթ, ավելի օգտակար կլիներ ոչ թե վազել հեշտին ու անմիջապես մեղադրել Աստծոն, այլ փորձել հասկանալ քո հոգու մտադրությունը, ձգտել տեսնել, թե ի՞նչ փորձ է ընտրել ապրել քո հոգին տվյալ իրավիճակում…

----------


## հովարս

> Անհավատալի ա ուղղակի


 Բայց փաստ է:
Արէա, դուք ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնում Աստծու *սրբությունն ու արդարությունը*:

----------

Ավետիք (23.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Սրտանց ցավում եմ, բայց…
> 
> 
> Քո կյանքում տեղի ունեցող պրոբլեմների, բարդությունների, խոչընդոտների համար ամենահեշտը՝ շուրջբոլորդ ամենքին և, իհարկե, առաջին հերթին, Աստծոն մեղադրելն է: Բայց…
> 
> Մինչև ֆիզիկական աշխարհ գալը՝ այդ քո հոգին է, որ նախագծում է քեզ համար, թե ի՞նչ կյանք պետք է ապրես դու, ի՞նչ խոչնդոտների ես հանդիպելու և ի՞նչ դասեր ես քաղելու այդ փորձից: Եվ քեզ համար, սիրելի Վիսթ կամ Դավիթ, ավելի օգտակար կլիներ ոչ թե վազել հեշտին ու անմիջապես մեղադրել Աստծոն, այլ փորձել հասկանալ քո հոգու մտադրությունը, ձգտել տեսնել, թե ի՞նչ փորձ է ընտրել ապրել քո հոգին տվյալ իրավիճակում…


Ես Աստծուն չեմ մեղադրում ոչ մի բանի համար, որովհետև ինչ լինումա, լինումա ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Ավետիք (23.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ես Աստծուն չեմ մեղադրում ոչ մի բանի համար, որովհետև ինչ լինումա, լինումա ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով:


 :Ok: 
Շատ ճիշտ է: Ինչ լինում է, մարդուս խելքից է լինում: Ով ինչ ցանի, այն էլ կհնձի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Խոսքս վերաբերվում էր այս կյանքին, ոչ թե դժոխքին:


Գիտեմ,Կիլա ջան: 
Բայց ես հասկանում եմ այսպես. մարդ-արարածը, առավել ևս մեր այսօրվա ցիվիլիզացիան, իր նախնական՝ հոգևոր /կամ աստվածային/ վիճակից իջեցվել է ֆիզիկական վիճակի նրա համար, որպեսզի *իր* ֆիզիկական փորձն ապրելու միջոցով նորից վերադառնա *իր* աստվածային վիճակին, որպեսզի ֆիզիկական կյանքի ելևեջների մեջ վերագտնի, հղկի և կատարելագործի իր աստվածայինը:
Իսկ այդ ֆիզիկական վիճակի մեջ էլ՝ ինչ խոսք, որ ամենապարզն ու հասկանալին մեզ համար առաջին հերթին այն է, ինչ մենք ունենք մեր ձեռքին բռնած, այն, ինչ արդեն մեզ է պատկանում:

Հիմա տես, դու ասում ես. "*լավ ու ճոխ ապրելու համար… Գողանում ու թալանում ենք, որ օգտվենք ինչ-ինչ հաճույքներից, սպանում ենք, որ միայնակ վայելենք փառքի դափնիները*": 
Ի՞նչ ունենք մենք այստեղ:
*Մի կողմից*. հնարավոր ենք համարում, չնայած համոզված չենք, որ լավ ու ճոխ ապրելու համար հարկավոր է գողանալ ու թալանել: Քանզի, եթե համոզված լինեինք, ուրեմն բոլորս հենց այդպես էլ կապրեինք, գողանալով ու թալանելով:
*Մեջտեղում*. Գողանալու կամ թալանելու կամ սպանելու ընթացքում մենք բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք, որ այս թվարկած գործողությունների մեջ ոչ մի լավ բան չկա: Եվ, չնայած դրան, կատարում ենք այդ գործողությունները, նախապես արդեն գիտենալով, որ…
*Մյուս կողմից*. այդ վատ արարքների համար մենք ընկնելու ենք այնտեղ, որտեղի մասին շատ ավելի սահմռկելի տեղեկություններ ունենք, քան լավ ու ճոխ կյանքի հաճույքների մասին:

ա. Խախտում ենք առանց որևէ հաճույքի,
բ.  Վստահ չենք, թե ինչ կստանանք,
գ.  Համոզված ենք, թե որտեղ կհայտնվենք:

Ուրեմն ի՞նչն է այս ամենի պատճառը, ի՞նչն է մեզ բերում պատվիրանների խախտմանը… Միգուցէ հենց դրանու՞մ է կայանում մեր փորձը…




> Այստեղ ես չէի համաձայնի քեզ հետ, բայց եթե ժամանակ կունենաս, խնդրում եմ ավելի պարզ ու հասկանալի լուսաբանեյիր քո պատկերացրած դժոխքը:


Իմ պատկերացրածը հետևյալն է:

Ոչ մի միտք, ոչ մի իդեա կամ գաղափար կամ ցանկություն անհետ չի կորչում: Քանզի դա՝ *արարումն է*, այն, ինչով մեզ օժտել է Աստված, ստեղծելով մեզ "Իր կերպ և նմանությամբ": Ճիշտ է, ոչ միշտ է, որ  մենք հասկանում ենք, թե ինչ ենք ցանկանում. մեզ թվում է, թե ցանկացանք մի բան, իսկ ստացանք, կարելի է ասել, լրիվ հակառակը… Բայց դա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է և՝ բավական մեծ: Այդ մասին, եկ խոսենք ոչ այստեղ և ոչ այս անգամ:

Եվ ուրեմն, մարդ ստանում է այն, ինչ ցանկանում է: 
Բայց ֆիզիկական աշխարհում դա ժամանակի հարց է, քանզի միտքը ժամանակ է պահանջում, որպեսզի *ֆիզիկականանա*: Քանզի ֆիզիկական աշխարհում իրականությունն էլ, անշուշտ, ֆիզիկական է:

Իսկ *ոչ ֆիզիկական աշխարհում*, իրականությունն էլ, համապատասխանաբար, *ֆիզիկական չէ*: Եվ ուրեմն, ստացվում է, որ միտքը, կամ ցանկությունը, նույնպես, իրականություն դառնալու համար, *կարիք չունի ֆի-զի-կա-կա-նա-նա-լու…*  Դու ցանկանում ես խնձոր՝ և անմիջապես ունես խնձոր, դու ցանկանում ես լինել Մասիսի գագաթին՝ և անմիջապես հայտնվում ես այնտեղ և այլն:

Եվ տես, թե ինչ է ստացվում:
Երբ մարդ վերջացնում է իր ֆիզիկական կյանքը /մահանում է/, իր ոչ ֆիզիկական կյանքում նա կարծես թե արթնանում է քնից: Եվ առաջինը, ինչ կարողանում  է հիշել, դա այն է, ինչի մասին նա ունի իր ամենաթարմ հիշողությունները, այսինքն, իր ֆիզիկական կյանքը, ինչից նա հենց նոր բաժանվեց: 
Գիտակցությունը, որը դեռևս չի հասցրել հրաժարվել իր՝ ֆիզիկական կյանքում ձեռք բերած կենսափորձից, դեռևս ունենալով իրականության մասին, արժեքների մասին, իր ֆիզիկական կյանքի մտածելակերն ու գնահատականները, սկսում է գնահատել իր ապրած կյանքը:

- Այս ի՞նչ սարսափելի կյանք եմ ապրել ես, - մտածում է Գիտակցությունը: - Ես գողացել եմ, թալանել եմ, խաբել եմ: Ես՝ սպանել եմ… Ուրեմն, այս ամենի համար ես գիտեմ, թե որտեղ է իմ տեղը /չէ՞ որ ինձ սովորեցրել են/՝ … *դը-ժող-քում*…

Եվ դու անմիջապես հայտնվում ես դժողքում: Ոչ, կներես, ոչ անմիջապես: Երևի մի քիչ ժամանակ էլ ծախսում ես, որպեսզի քո ֆանտազիայի հնարավորությունների սահմաններում, կարողացածիդ չափ զարհուրելի տեսքով զարդարես քո պատկերացրած դժողքը:

Բայց դա ֆիզիկական դժողք չի. ոչ ֆիզիկական աշխարհում, կրկնում եմ, դու չունես ֆիզիկականի կարիքը: Դա հնարովի դժողք է, գիտակցական, մտովի, ֆիկտիվ:

Եվ դու գտնվում ես քո իսկ արարած այդ ֆիկտիվ դժողքում ճիշտ այնքան, քանի դեռ քո գիտակցությունը չի վերհիշել իրականությունը, որ իրականում ոչ մի դժողք էլ գոյություն չունի, որ Աստված՝ դա կատարյալ Սեր է և որ այդ Կատարյալ Սիրո մեջ անհնար է ծնունդն այնպիսի երևույթների, ինչպիսիք են տանջանքն ու ատելությունը, որոնց որ Նա կցանկանար դատապարտել Իր սիրելի զավակներին:

Հ.Գ. Սա է մոտավորապես իմ պատկերացումը քեզ հետաքրքրած հարցի մասին, սիրելի Կիլա:  Հնարավոր է, որ որոշ բաներ այդպես էլ չկարողացա բացատրել, ներող եղիր: Ուղղակի շատ բարդ է նման թեմայի մասին երկու բառով խոսելը:
Եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է ավելի խորն ընկալել այս ամենը, հարմար առիթի դեպքում կարդա իմ հետևյալ գործը.  http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/60784

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես Աստծուն չեմ մեղադրում ոչ մի բանի համար, որովհետև ինչ լինումա, լինումա ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով:


Իհարկե, Վիսթ ջան: Ես համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ հարյուր տոկոսով. *պատահականորեն ոչինչ չի լինում*: 
Եվ այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ակամա ծնվում է հետևյալ հարցը.

Արդյո՞ք Աստծոն մեղադրելդ չէ պատճառը, որ դու ստորագրվում ես ոչ թե որպես *Աստծո Փոքրիկ Օգնական*, այլ՝ սատանայի…

----------

հովարս (24.09.2011)

----------


## KiLa

> Իմ պատկերացրածը հետևյալն է:
> 
> Ոչ մի միտք, ոչ մի իդեա կամ գաղափար կամ ցանկություն անհետ չի կորչում: Քանզի դա՝ *արարումն է*, այն, ինչով մեզ օժտել է Աստված, ստեղծելով մեզ "Իր կերպ և նմանությամբ": Ճիշտ է, ոչ միշտ է, որ  մենք հասկանում ենք, թե ինչ ենք ցանկանում. մեզ թվում է, թե ցանկացանք մի բան, իսկ ստացանք, կարելի է ասել, լրիվ հակառակը… Բայց դա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է և՝ բավական մեծ: Այդ մասին, եկ խոսենք ոչ այստեղ և ոչ այս անգամ:
> 
> Եվ ուրեմն, մարդ ստանում է այն, ինչ ցանկանում է: 
> Բայց ֆիզիկական աշխարհում դա ժամանակի հարց է, քանզի միտքը ժամանակ է պահանջում, որպեսզի *ֆիզիկականանա*: Քանզի ֆիզիկական աշխարհում իրականությունն էլ, անշուշտ, ֆիզիկական է:
> 
> Իսկ *ոչ ֆիզիկական աշխարհում*, իրականությունն էլ, համապատասխանաբար, *ֆիզիկական չէ*: Եվ ուրեմն, ստացվում է, որ միտքը, կամ ցանկությունը, նույնպես, իրականություն դառնալու համար, *կարիք չունի ֆի-զի-կա-կա-նա-նա-լու…*  Դու ցանկանում ես խնձոր՝ և անմիջապես ունես խնձոր, դու ցանկանում ես լինել Մասիսի գագաթին՝ և անմիջապես հայտնվում ես այնտեղ և այլն:
> 
> ...


Ես քեզ շատ լավ հասկացա: Լրիվ պարզ է, որովհետև ինքս էլ մի պահ մտածել  եմ այդպիսի դժոխքի մասին... 
Հետաքրքիր է միայն դա քո կարծիքն է, թե այդպես է ուսուցանում մեզ աստվածաշունչը: 
Եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, հավատա, որ դա ռեալից էլ ռեալ է: Մի օրինակ բերեմ. երազի մեջ տեսած մղձավանջային պահերը մեզ տանջում ու սարսափեցնում են այնպես, ինչպես լրիվ իրականության մեջ: Ճիշտ է, արթնանալով մենք ուրախանում ենք, որ դա միայն երազ էր, բայց դրանից մեր ապրած մղձավանջը չի ջնջվում: Փաստ, որ այն մեզ արդեն տանջել է:
Շատ հետաքրքիր տարբերակ է, բայց ասեմ, որ հեղինակը նորից սատանան է, որովհետև մեր բոլոր վատ մտքերը սատանայից են, ոչ թե աստծուց: 
Շնորհակալություն հարգելիս...

----------


## VisTolog

> Իհարկե, Վիսթ ջան: Ես համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ հարյուր տոկոսով. *պատահականորեն ոչինչ չի լինում*: 
> Եվ այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ակամա ծնվում է հետևյալ հարցը.
> 
> Արդյո՞ք Աստծոն մեղադրելդ չէ պատճառը, որ դու ստորագրվում ես ոչ թե որպես *Աստծո Փոքրիկ Օգնական*, այլ՝ սատանայի…


Երևի պետքա ստորագրույանս մեջ գրեմ * .•°*” ˜ღAngelღ˜”

Ասենք թե աստծո գոյությունը ընդունեցի. ի՞նչ եմ ստացել իրանից, որ մի հատ էլ երկրպագեմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես քեզ շատ լավ հասկացա: Լրիվ պարզ է, որովհետև ինքս էլ մի պահ մտածել  եմ այդպիսի դժոխքի մասին... 
> Հետաքրքիր է միայն դա քո կարծիքն է, թե այդպես է ուսուցանում մեզ աստվածաշունչը: 
> Եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, հավատա, որ դա ռեալից էլ ռեալ է: Մի օրինակ բերեմ. երազի մեջ տեսած մղձավանջային պահերը մեզ տանջում ու սարսափեցնում են այնպես, ինչպես լրիվ իրականության մեջ: Ճիշտ է, արթնանալով մենք ուրախանում ենք, որ դա միայն երազ էր, բայց դրանից մեր ապրած մղձավանջը չի ջնջվում: Փաստ, որ այն մեզ արդեն տանջել է:
> Շատ հետաքրքիր տարբերակ է, բայց ասեմ, որ հեղինակը նորից սատանան է, որովհետև մեր բոլոր վատ մտքերը սատանայից են, ոչ թե աստծուց: 
> Շնորհակալություն հարգելիս...


Ցավոք, չհասկացար, Կիլա ջան, չհասկացար: 

Համենայն դեպս, եզրակացություններդ են շատ ցավալի: Ընդ որում, նրանցով դու հակասում ես ոչ միայն իմ խոսքերին, այլ ինքդ քեզ, սիրելիս:
Շատ ճշմարտացիորեն ինքդ ես համեմատում իմ առաջարկած դժողքը մղձավանջային երազի հետ, հենց ինքդ ասում ես, որ "երազի մեջ տեսած մղձավանջային պահերը մեզ տանջում ու սարսափեցնում են այնպես, *ինչպես* լրիվ *իրականության մեջ*": Եվ այդ պատրանքն անվանում ես "ռեալից էլ ռեալ"… հերքելով ինքդ քեզ, քանզի այդ վիճակը հենց դու ես անվանել ոչ թե *իրականություն*, այլ "*ինչպես իրականություն*": Այսինքն՝ պատրանք, այլ ոչ թե ճշմարտություն:

Բայց ավելի ցավալին այն է, որ մարդու մեջ այնքան շատ են մղձավանջները, որոնք լցրել են նրա իրականության մեջ, որ հիմնավորապես արդեն պղտորվել է նրա իրականությունն այն աստիճան, որ մարդ արդեն չի էլ ցանկանում ազատվել դրանցից: Մարդուն էլ չի բավարարում Աստծոց անբաժան, ներդաշնակ ու երջանիկ կյանքը, մարդ հենց ինքը պղտորում է այդ ներդաշնակությունը, հնարելով
ու իր կյանքի մեջ տեղադրելով այնպիսի մեկին, որին Աստծոն հավասար ուժ և հնարավորություններ է ընձեռնում՝ կառավարելու իր կյանքը: Նսեմացնելով Աստծոն: Կասկածելով Նրա ամենազորությանը:

"… Եվ թախծի մեջ է Աստված, 
և ուրախության:
 Եվ քաղցրի մեջ է Աստված, 
և դառնության:
 Ամեն ինչի հետևում կանգնած է 
Աստծո մտադրությունը
 Եվ ամեն ինչի մեջ կա
 Աստծո ներկայությունը:

Այդ ձեր միակողմանի 
պատկերացումն է, 
Որ Աստված՝ միայն 
“հարգարժանություն” է:
 Բայց Աստված՝ և վեհն է, և նսեմը:
 Համ տաքն է, համ էլ՝ սառը: Աջն ու ձախը:
 Հարգարժանությունն է Աստված, 
նաև անհարգարժանությունը":

Սա հատված է իմ "Մատեան Երանության"-ից: Բերեցի այն, որովհետև սկսեցի զգալ, որ մտքերս փախչում են արդեն ու կրկնվում եմ: 
Չգիտեմ, կարդու՞մ ես "Մատեանը…" թե ոչ, բայց խնդրում եմ, նայիր վերջին երկու մասերը՝ հինգերորդ էջի վրա: Այնտեղ հենց մեր խոսացածի մասին է, ավելի հասկանալի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Երևի պետքա ստորագրույանս մեջ գրեմ * .•°*” ˜ღAngelღ˜”


Ցավոք, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում սա. * .•°*” ˜ღAngelღ˜”, չնայած այս նշանը ღ ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հուսադրում: Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում, դու իրավասու ես անել ինչ որ ցանկանում ես: Դու ազատ մարդ ես:




> Ասենք թե աստծո գոյությունը ընդունեցի. ի՞նչ եմ ստացել իրանից, որ մի հատ էլ երկրպագեմ:


Այսինքն, Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունելը քեզ համար նշանակում է առուծախի մեջ մտնել Աստծո հե՞տ:
Գիտես, Վիսթ ջան, զարմանալի է, և, հավանաբար, անսպասելի նույնիսկ քեզ համար, բայց ասեմ, որ այնքան մեծ է Աստծո սերը քո նկատմամբ, որ քո ցանկացած հարաբերություններն էլ՝ հնարավոր են Աստծո հետ:

Իմ կողմից ես մի բան կասեմ հաստատ. Աստված չունի քո՝ Իրեն երկրպագելու կարիքը: Նրա միակ ցանկությունն է, որ դու սիրես… Ինքդ Քեզ: Քանզի, եթե սիրես քեզ, ուրեմն Իրեն էլ կսիրես, որովհետեև դու՝ Նրա մի մասնիկն ես և առանց Նրա ուղղակի չկաս, գոյություն չունես:

Մնացածը՝ հարցրու հենց Իրեն, երբ ընդունես Նրա գոյությունը: Նա քեզ կպատասխանի: Միայն թե դու՝ ուշադիր եղիր…

----------


## VisTolog

> Ցավոք, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում սա. * .•°*” ˜ღAngelღ˜”, չնայած այս նշանը ღ ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հուսադրում: Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում, դու իրավասու ես անել ինչ որ ցանկանում ես: Դու ազատ մարդ ես:
> 
> 
> *Այսինքն, Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունելը քեզ համար նշանակում է առուծախի մեջ մտնել Աստծո հե՞տ:*
> Գիտես, Վիսթ ջան, զարմանալի է, և, հավանաբար, անսպասելի նույնիսկ քեզ համար, բայց ասեմ, որ այնքան մեծ է Աստծո սերը քո նկատմամբ, որ քո ցանկացած հարաբերություններն էլ՝ հնարավոր են Աստծո հետ:
> 
> Իմ կողմից ես մի բան կասեմ հաստատ. Աստված չունի քո՝ Իրեն երկրպագելու կարիքը: Նրա միակ ցանկությունն է, որ դու սիրես… Ինքդ Քեզ: Քանզի, եթե սիրես քեզ, ուրեմն Իրեն էլ կսիրես, որովհետեև դու՝ Նրա մի մասնիկն ես և առանց Նրա ուղղակի չկաս, գոյություն չունես:
> 
> Մնացածը՝ հարցրու հենց Իրեն, երբ ընդունես Նրա գոյությունը: Նա քեզ կպատասխանի: Միայն թե դու՝ ուշադիր եղիր…


Ցույց տուր աստվածաշնչին հավատող մեկին, ով առուծախ չի անում աստծո հետ տամ-կստանամ տարբերակով:


Էսքաաաաան գրում ենք, բայց դու նկատե՞լ ես, թե ես աստված կոչվածի որ տարբերակին եմ կողմնակից: :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), յոգի (27.09.2011)

----------


## Reh32

Կյանքի  բերումով  էնպես  եր  պատահել,  որ  մի  հիմնարկում  էի  աշխատում,  որտեղ  տնօրենը  հավատացյալ  էր,  դե  բոլոր  օրենքները  պահում էր,  գնում էր  ամեն կիրակի  եկեղեցի,  կատարում էր  բոլոր  տասը  պատվիրանները,  բայց  տգետ էր, տգետ  բառիս  բուն  ու  ամենալայն  իմաստով, ժող  ես  չեմ  աղոթում,  հազարից  մեկ  եմ  գնում  եկեղեցի,   ես  իրանից  մի  քիչ  խելացի եմ  բայց տաս  անգամ բարի, ուրա  ու  որտեղա  արդարությունը  եթե  ինքը  պետքա  փրկվի  ես  չէ. այ  նենց  հետաքրքիրա,  բազում  նկարագրություններ  կան  դրախտի  մասին, իսկ  նկարագրողը  երբեք  չի  պատկերացնում,  թե  ինչա  հավերժությունը,  չի  պատկերացնում,  որ  ամենահրաշք  տեղը  երկիրնա,  չի  պատկերացնում,  որ  ամենօրյա  հաճույքը  կարա  դժոխային  լինի,  որ  մրգի  քաղցրությունը  հասկանում ես  եթե  գոնե  մի  անգամ  անհամն ես  կերել, որ  գեղեցիկը  հարաբերականության մեջա  գեղեցիկ, չի  պատկերացնում, որ  ասենք  դրախտում  50 տարի  հետո  չեմ ուզենալու  տեսնեմ  45 տարի առաջ  մեռած  պապուս  մորը,  չնայած  ինքը  շատ բարի էր, ախր էն ինչ  կամ  հիմա  չեմ լինելու  մեռնելուց, կյանքի  մի  օրն ես  դու  էսպիսին, իսկ ընդհանուր կյանքի պատկերում  չես  կարա  լինես  բարի  կամ  չար, ախր  չկա  էդպիսի  հասկացություն բարի, չկա  չար,   ժող  կմեռնեք  ձանձրույթից  դժոխք  էկեք,  մի  վախեցեք,  ամեն  օր  ճիճու  մեջդ  եթե  մտնի  կկապնվես  իրա  հետ  ու  կսկսես  սիրել  իրան,

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), soultaker (30.07.2012), VisTolog (25.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ցույց տուր աստվածաշնչին հավատող մեկին, ով առուծախ չի անում աստծո հետ տամ-կստանամ տարբերակով:


Եթե նույնիսկ դու ճիշտ ես /եկ առայժմ չխորանանք/, մի՞թե հենց այդ հարցում  պետք է ընդօրինակես նրանց: Չէ՞ որ դու դեմ ես նրանց վերաբերող մնացած ամեն ինչին: Ուրեմն, միգուցե փորձես Աստծո հետ շփման քո յուրովի ձևը մշակե՞լ…





> Էսքաաաաան գրում ենք, բայց դու նկատե՞լ ես, թե ես աստված կոչվածի որ տարբերակին եմ կողմնակից:


Չէ, Վիսթ ջան, այդ կողմի վրա չեմ մտածել, կներես: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ. եթե դու լուրջ ես մտածել այդ մասին, ուրեմն  ընդունիր հենց այն կողմը, որին որ դու ես կողմնակից: Ինչ էլ որ ուրիշները ասեն: Քանզի որ տարբերակն էլ որ դու ընտրես, ուրեմն /հաշվի առ սա/ հենց այդպիսի Աստծո էլ դու արժանի ես: 

Ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքին է: Առավել ևս քո կյանքը: Եվ քո կյանքում դու ճշմարիտ ես նրա բոլոր պարագաներում: Եթե…

*Եթե քո ապրելակերպով, քո որոշումներով, քո վարմունքով, ոչ մի դեպքում ուրիշներին վնաս չես պատճառում*:

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե նույնիսկ դու ճիշտ ես /եկ առայժմ չխորանանք/, մի՞թե հենց այդ հարցում  պետք է ընդօրինակես նրանց: Չէ՞ որ դու դեմ ես նրանց վերաբերող մնացած ամեն ինչին: Ուրեմն, միգուցե փորձես Աստծո հետ շփման քո յուրովի ձևը մշակե՞լ…
> 
> 
> 
> Չէ, Վիսթ ջան, այդ կողմի վրա չեմ մտածել, կներես: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ. եթե դու լուրջ ես մտածել այդ մասին, ուրեմն  ընդունիր հենց այն կողմը, որին որ դու ես կողմնակից: Ինչ էլ որ ուրիշները ասեն: Քանզի որ տարբերակն էլ որ դու ընտրես, ուրեմն /հաշվի առ սա/ հենց այդպիսի Աստծո էլ դու արժանի ես: 
> 
> Ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքին է: Առավել ևս քո կյանքը: Եվ քո կյանքում դու ճշմարիտ ես նրա բոլոր պարագաներում: Եթե…
> 
> *Եթե քո ապրելակերպով, քո որոշումներով, քո վարմունքով, ոչ մի դեպքում ուրիշներին վնաս չես պատճառում*:


Էս ա իմ աստված կոչվածը:




> Հետևություն:
> Ես մնում եմ իմ սեփական հավատին, ես հավատում եմ արարիչ ուժին/մատերիային/էակին/օրենքին/կանոնին/բանաձևին և այլն.., բայց գրվածներից ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում, որովհետև դրանք մարդածին են:






> Ինչ էլ որ ուրիշները ասեն: Քանզի որ տարբերակն էլ որ դու ընտրես, ուրեմն /հաշվի առ սա/ հենց այդպիսի Աստծո էլ դու արժանի ես:


Դու հավատում ես բարի աստծուն, մյուսը՝ բարի ու արնախում, էն մեկը արդար ու դաժան... հիմա տեսնու՞մ ես ակումբում քանի մարդա արժանի տենց աստծո, որովհետև իրանք են տենց ուզում: :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Reh32 (26.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Աստված?Առանձնապես երևի իր համար ոչ մեծ մի բան ուղղակի 3 օր առաջ ինձանից խլեց իմ ամենաթանկ էակին:Խիա կյանքն էսքան դաժան ու լավ մարդկանց նկատմամբ:Բա էլ ուր մնաց Աստծո արդարությունը:Եթե մեկին խլումա իսկ մյուսներն ավելի շատ են տանջվում ու դառնում կենդանի դիակ


Ես ցավում եմ քեզ հետ կորուստիդ համար: Կիսում եմ քո ցավը:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս ա իմ աստված կոչվածը:
> 
> Elmo-ի խոսքերից 
> Հետևություն:
>  Ես մնում եմ իմ սեփական հավատին, ես հավատում եմ արարիչ ուժին/մատերիային/էակին/օրենքին/կանոնին/բանաձևին և այլն.., բայց գրվածներից ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում, որովհետև դրանք մարդածին են:


Հասկացա, Վիսթ ջան: Դու այդպիսի Աստծո ես ընտրում քեզ համար: Այսինքն, համարում ես, որ այդպիսի Աստծո ես արժանի: Համարիր, դու լրիվ ազատ ես քո ընտրության մեջ: Եվ քո Աստված այդպիսին կլինի քեզ համար այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև դու կորոշես այլ Աստված ընտրել:

Իսկ ինձ համար /չնեղանաս, խնդրում եմ. ներկա պարագային ամենաշատը ես դա չէի ցանկանաա: Սա ընդամենը վերացական տեսակետ է և կոնկրետ քեզ հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի/, ագնոստիցիզմի գաղափարը՝ *մեղմ ասած*, - տեղավորվում է այս հավասարման մեջ. *մեկին գումարած մեկ՝ երկուս չի, բայց մեկուկես էլ չի*: 




> Դու հավատում ես բարի աստծուն


Ես *չեմ հավատում* նույնիսկ բարի Աստծոն, Վիսթ ջան: Ես չեմ կարող հավատալ մի բանի, ինչն առկա է: Ուղղակի հավատալու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում:
Ինձ համար Աստված՝ հենց այն է, ինչ նշանակում է այդ գեղեցիկ հայերեն բառը. *աս տվածը*, *այս տրվածը*, *այս* ամբողջ մեզ *տրված*, մեզ շրջապատող, մեզ Իր մեջ ներառնող աշխարհը, *այս* ամենն, ինչ մեզ *տրված* է մեզ տեսնել ու զգալ մեր բոլոր զգայարաններով:




> հիմա տեսնու՞մ ես ակումբում քանի մարդա արժանի տենց աստծո, որովհետև իրանք են տենց ուզում


Այստեղ դու բացարձակ ճիշտ ես, սիրելիս…

----------


## VisTolog

Սիրելիս, ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Ես չեմ կարող հավատալ մի բանի, ինչն առկա է:»  :Xeloq: 

Դու չե՞ս հավատում, որ քո դիմաց համակարհիչ է դրված:

----------


## հովարս

> Սիրելիս, ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Ես չեմ կարող հավատալ մի բանի, ինչն առկա է:» 
> 
> Դու չե՞ս հավատում, որ քո դիմաց համակարհիչ է դրված:


Եթե մի բան տեսնում ես , էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի հավատալը
« հաւատքը՝ յուսացուած բաներուն խարիսխն է, եւ անտեսանելի բաներուն ապացոյցը»( Եբր. 11:1)

----------

Sambitbaba (27.09.2011), Ավետիք (27.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե մի բան տեսնում ես , էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի հավատալը
> « հաւատքը՝ յուսացուած բաներուն խարիսխն է, եւ անտեսանելի բաներուն ապացոյցը»( Եբր. 11:1)


Հավատում ես, որ հաստատես ինքդ քեզ համար քո հավատքի օբյեկտի իրական լինելը: Հավատալ ասելով նկատի չունեմ ծնկաչոք լինել տվյալ օբյեկտի առաջ, պարզապես հասկանալ որ դա գոյություն ունի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սիրելիս, ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Ես չեմ կարող հավատալ մի բանի, ինչն առկա է:» :8
> 
> Դու չե՞ս հավատում, որ քո դիմաց համակարհիչ է դրված:


Ոչ, չեմ հավատում: ԻՆչպես բացարձակ ճիշտ նկատեց Հովարսը, չեմ տեսնում հավատալու իմաստը, քանզի տեսնում եմ համակարգիչն աչքերիս առջև: Եվ անկախ իմ դիրքից. ծնկաչոք եմ համակարգիչի առջև, թե՞ պառկած…
Կասեմ ավելին: Ես չեմ հավատում նույնիսկ քո առջև դրված համակարգչին: Չնայած չեմ տեսնում այն, բայց բացարձակ համոզված եմ, որ այն կա, քանզի դու շփվում ես ինձ հետ նրա միջոցով:

Այ, ուրիշ բան, եթե դու ասես ինձ, որ քո համակարգիչը կանաչ գույնի է: Այստեղ արդեն ես պատճառ ունեմ քեզ հավատալու կամ՝ ոչ:
Նույնիսկ առանց ծնկաչոք լինելու:

----------

Ավետիք (27.09.2011), հովարս (27.09.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե մի բան տեսնում ես , էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի հավատալը
> « հաւատքը՝ յուսացուած բաներուն խարիսխն է, եւ *անտեսանելի բաներուն ապացոյցը*»( Եբր. 11:1)


հաստատ ապացույց չի… հենց եղավ ապացույց, հավատքն անիմաստ է դառնում… 

Հավատքն ապացույց չի կարող լինել, այն առկա է ապացույցի բացակայության դեպքում…

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Sambitbaba (29.09.2011), soultaker (30.07.2012), VisTolog (29.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> հովարս-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Եթե մի բան տեսնում ես , էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի հավատալը
> « հաւատքը՝ յուսացուած բաներուն խարիսխն է, եւ *անտեսանելի բաներուն ապացոյցը*»( Եբր. 11:1)
> 
> 
> հաստատ ապացույց չի… հենց եղավ ապացույց, հավատքն անիմաստ է դառնում… 
> 
> *Հավատքն ապացույց չի կարող լինել, այն առկա է ապացույցի բացակայության դեպքում…*


Այստեղ հակադարձ խնդրի ձևակերպումն է: Այսինքն, մենք հավատում ենք այն բաներին, որ դեռ չեն երևում, բայց երբ *ի հայտ գան* *ցույց կտան-կապացուցեն* հավատացողների ճշմարիտ լինելը: Այս միտքն է իր մեջ պարունակում տվյալ սուրբգրային խոսքը:

----------

հովարս (29.09.2011)

----------


## laro

Աստված ինձ կյանք  է տվել,ապրելու հնարավորություն:  Ինչ ունեմ նրա շնորհիվ է, թե՛ ուրախ, թե՛ տխուր պահերին միշտ շնորհակալ եմ նրանից,միշտ իմ մտքում է:Միշտ դժվար պահերին հետս է ու օգնում է ճիշտ կողմնորոշվել:Ու ոչ մեկ ինձ չի կարող հակառակը համոզել....... Նա իմ կյանքում ամեն  ինչ է արել....................

----------

Ավետիք (30.09.2011), հովարս (29.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստված ինձ կյանք  է տվել,ապրելու հնարավորություն:  Ինչ ունեմ նրա շնորհիվ է, թե՛ ուրախ, թե՛ տխուր պահերին միշտ շնորհակալ եմ նրանից,միշտ իմ մտքում է:Միշտ դժվար պահերին հետս է ու օգնում է ճիշտ կողմնորոշվել:Ու ոչ մեկ ինձ չի կարող հակառակը համոզել....... Նա իմ կյանքում ամեն  ինչ է արել....................


Իսկ դու հեչ ի՞նչ ես արել:

----------


## laro

Ինչ նկատի ունես?

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչ նկատի ունես?


Ասում ես «իմ կյանքում ամեն ինչ արելա», ես էլ հարցնում եմ դու ինչ-որ բան արե՞լ ես քո կյանքում, թե էլի ինքնա արել սաղ:

----------


## laro

Կյանքդ  փոխում ես դու,դու ես ապրում քո կյանքը այնպես,ինչպես ուզում ես ու ես էլ բացառություն չեմ: Ես Աստծուց շնորհակալ եմ այն ամենի համար, ինչ արել է ինձ համար(չմանրանամ): Միայն թե ինչ-որ բան անելուց առաջ պետք  է մտածել հետևանքների մասին,հասկանալ,որ ոչինչ անպատիժ չի մնում......
Դու էտպես չես կարծում?

----------

fanaid (29.07.2012), Գորտուկ (05.09.2014), հովարս (31.01.2012), յոգի (30.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Կարծում եմ այստեղ է հարմար տեղադրել

----------


## Ալիք

Ամենամեծ բանը, որ Աստված արել է իմ կյանքում, արտահայտվում է հետևյալ նախադասությունների մեջ` 
"Որովհետև Աստված այնպես սիրեց աշխարհը որ իր միածին Որդին տվավ, որ ամեն Նրան հավատացողը չկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանքն ունենա: Որովհետև Աստված իր Որդին չուղարկեց աշխարհ, որ աշխարհին դատե, այլ որ աշխարհը Նրանով փրկվի: Նրան հավատացողը չի դատապարտվի, իսկ չհավատացողը արդեն դատապարտված է. որովհետև չհավատաց Աստծո միածին Որդու անունին:" Հովհ. 3:16.
 ինչը ես ուղեղով հասկանում եմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում ամբողջ սրտով հասկանալ, երևի դա նրանից է, որ ես շատ հեռու եմ իմ Արարչին նման լինելուց, և իհարկե, աղոթում եմ, որ կարողանամ հասկանալ ր Իր նման սիրել: Կամ այն, որ երեխայիս և հարազատներիս փրկել է մի քանի անգամ փորձանքներից, որի համար անսահման շնորհակալ եմ, և բացի այդ, նրա ողորմությունը ես տեսնում եմ իմ կյանքում ամեն րոպե, քանի որ իմ հույս ու վստահությունը ամբողջովին Իր վրա է...

----------

fanaid (29.07.2012), Ripsim (14.03.2012), Ավետիք (15.03.2012), հովարս (14.03.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Թե աստված իրա ստեղծած ու իրան կուրորեն պաշտող մարդկանց նման է, ուրախ կլինեմ, որ ոչ մի բան չանի, ինձնից հեռու թող խաղա:

----------

soultaker (30.07.2012)

----------


## Ալիք

Քույր Քերի, իսկ որն է դրա պատճառը...

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Քույր Քերի, իսկ որն է դրա պատճառը...


Ավելի կոնկրետ կհարցնես ինչի պատճառը?  :Smile: 
Աստծուն չեմ հավատում, հետևաբար ինքը ոչ մի բան էլ չէր կարող արած լինել ինձ համար կամ իմ կյանքում: Ընդամենը ասում եմ հերիք է, որ իրա գոյությանը հավատացող ու իրանով առաջնորդվող շատերը փորձում են կյանքումս ինչ-որ բան անել, իհարկե միայն վատ: Հլը որ շրջապատումս նոռմալ քրիստոնյայի չգիտեմ:

----------


## Ալիք

> Ավելի կոնկրետ կհարցնես ինչի պատճառը? 
> Աստծուն չեմ հավատում, հետևաբար ինքը ոչ մի բան էլ չէր կարող արած լինել ինձ համար կամ իմ կյանքում: Ընդամենը ասում եմ հերիք է, որ իրա գոյությանը հավատացող ու իրանով առաջնորդվող շատերը փորձում են կյանքումս ինչ-որ բան անել, իհարկե միայն վատ: Հլը որ շրջապատումս նոռմալ քրիստոնյայի չգիտեմ:


Եթե չեք հավատում դա չի նշանակում, որ Նա ձեր կյանքում ոչինչ չի արել..... :Smile: 
Միթե Ձեզ շրջապատող բոլոր քրիստոնյաները այդքան վատն են  :Smile:  
Աստծո հատկություններից մեկն էլ հենց այն է, ինչը դուք երևի չեք իմանում, ելնելով Ձեր գրառումից, և ինձ թվում է շատ կհավանեք Նրա գոնե այս հատկությունը,  որ Նա մարդուն ազատ ընտրության իրավունք է տվել, այնպես որ Ձեր կամքն է թեև ես չէ, որ դա պետք է Ձեզ ասեմ....
Միայն թե Աստված, համաձայն Իր խոսքի, Ձեր սխալ ընտրության համար թաքուն տեղերում արտասվում է....

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Եթե չեք հավատում դա չի նշանակում, որ Նա ձեր կյանքում ոչինչ չի արել.....
> Միթե Ձեզ շրջապատող բոլոր քրիստոնյաները այդքան վատն են  
> Աստծո հատկություններից մեկն էլ հենց այն է, ինչը դուք երևի չեք իմանում, ելնելով Ձեր գրառումից, և ինձ թվում է շատ կհավանեք Նրա գոնե այս հատկությունը,  որ Նա մարդուն ազատ ընտրության իրավունք է տվել, այնպես որ Ձեր կամքն է թեև ես չէ, որ դա պետք է Ձեզ ասեմ....
> Միայն թե Աստված, համաձայն Իր խոսքի, Ձեր սխալ ընտրության համար թաքուն տեղերում արտասվում է....


Էհ, թե կա թող արտասվի, իրա լացն էլ է իրա ստեղծածից գալիս: Էդ ինքը չէ, որ տվել է ինձ կամքի ազատություն, ինքը չկա է, որ մի հատ էլ ինձ բան տա, ինքը հազիվ ինձ ի ծնե մեղք տար: Աստված իրա հետ, ինձնից էլ հեռու:

----------

Tehleryan (14.05.2012), VisTolog (30.07.2012), Աթեիստ (15.03.2012)

----------


## fanaid

Երբ մենք հեռացանք Հայաստանից, հեռացանք նաև Եկեղեցուց և սկսած այդ պահից ավելի ՝՝ջերմեռանդ՛՛ եղավ սատանայի հարձակումները մեր ընտանիքի վրա, օգտագործելով ամեն մի հնարք, որպեսզի քայքայի մեր ընտանիքը, սերը, միասնությունը, խաղաղությունը և հավատքը: Բայց որքան շատանում էր նրա հարվածները, այնքանով ավելանում էր Աստծո ողորմությունը՝ մեզ տալով հնարավորություն հաղթահարելու ամեն մի բարդություն, որը մարդկային ուժերից վեր էր:

----------


## fanaid

> *Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում*
> 
> Ժողավուրդ, էս ինչ էլ մի հարց եք գտել ու...
> Նախ հարցը սխալ է ձևակերպված: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում "ի՞նչ է արել Աստված": *Աստված էլ բանուգործ չունի, պիտի ընկնի տենա ում ինչա պետք անե*լ, անի՞... լավ էլի


Բա, տեսնում ես թե որքան է քեզ սիրում, որ Իր Որդուն է ուղարկել քեզ փրկելու համար

----------


## հովարս

Դեպքը տեղի ունեցավ Օգոստոսի 21- լույս 22-ի գիշերը: Սկսվեց այն բանից որ գիշերը տոթ էր և չէի կարողանում քնել, անընդհատ շրջվում էի աջ ու ձախ, երկար տառապելուց հետո որոշեցի տեղս փոխել և գնացի մյուս ննջարան, որտեղ ավելի հով էր: Ավելի հանգիստ զգալով քնեցի: Չգիտեմ որքան ժամանակ էր անցել, երբ զգացի մի սառը բան վրաս հանգչեց, և ես ոչ կարողանում էի շարժվել, ոչ աչքերս բացել և ոչ էլ ձայն հանել, մի սարսափելի վիճակ էր ինձ տիրել: Անդադար փորձում էի աղոթել, բայց ոչ մի բառ չէի կարողանում արտասանել, անգամ մտքիս մեջ չէի կարողանում աղոթել: Ինչ-որ մի ուժ ինձ չէր թողնում որ աղոթեի: Գնալով դրությունս վատանում էր, քարացած անշարժ մի վիճակի մեջ էի: Երկար ջանքեր գործադրելուց հետո մի կերպ կարողացա կմկմալով աղոթքս սկսել, ամեն մի բառ արտասանելիս այդ ուժը վրայիցս թուլանում էր, բայց երբ արտահայտվեցի.. Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոս, Որդի Աստծո... անմիջապես վերացավ ամեն ինչ , ես վերադարձա նորմալ վիճակի: Աղոթքս ավարտեցի փառք տալով մեր Տիրոջը և հանգիստ քնեցի մինչև ինձ չարթնացրեց հեռախոսի զանգը:
Եւս մեկ անգա համոզվեցի որ Աստծո անունն անգամ ՄԵԾ ԶՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ունի ամեն տեսակ ուժերի վրա(Տիրոջ անվան դեմ դրանք չուժեր են):
Փառք ամենազոր մեր Տիրոջը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դեպքը տեղի ունեցավ Օգոստոսի 21- լույս 22-ի գիշերը: Սկսվեց այն բանից որ գիշերը տոթ էր և չէի կարողանում քնել, անընդհատ շրջվում էի աջ ու ձախ, երկար տառապելուց հետո որոշեցի տեղս փոխել և գնացի մյուս ննջարան, որտեղ ավելի հով էր: Ավելի հանգիստ զգալով քնեցի: Չգիտեմ որքան ժամանակ էր անցել, երբ զգացի մի սառը բան վրաս հանգչեց, և ես ոչ կարողանում էի շարժվել, ոչ աչքերս բացել և ոչ էլ ձայն հանել, մի սարսափելի վիճակ էր ինձ տիրել: Անդադար փորձում էի աղոթել, բայց ոչ մի բառ չէի կարողանում արտասանել, անգամ մտքիս մեջ չէի կարողանում աղոթել: Ինչ-որ մի ուժ ինձ չէր թողնում որ աղոթեի: Գնալով դրությունս վատանում էր, քարացած անշարժ մի վիճակի մեջ էի: Երկար ջանքեր գործադրելուց հետո մի կերպ կարողացա կմկմալով աղոթքս սկսել, ամեն մի բառ արտասանելիս այդ ուժը վրայիցս թուլանում էր, բայց երբ արտահայտվեցի.. Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոս, Որդի Աստծո... անմիջապես վերացավ ամեն ինչ , ես վերադարձա նորմալ վիճակի: Աղոթքս ավարտեցի փառք տալով մեր Տիրոջը և հանգիստ քնեցի մինչև ինձ չարթնացրեց հեռախոսի զանգը:
> Եւս մեկ անգա համոզվեցի որ Աստծո անունն անգամ ՄԵԾ ԶՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ունի ամեն տեսակ ուժերի վրա(Տիրոջ անվան դեմ դրանք չուժեր են):
> Փառք ամենազոր մեր Տիրոջը:


Սենց պատմություններ շատ եմ լսել, բայց մենակ հավատացյալներից։
Կարող ա՞ հավատն ա համ կաշկանդողը, համ ազատողը։

----------

Cassiopeia (05.09.2014), Skeptic (05.09.2014), Արէա (05.09.2014), Մինա (07.09.2014), Վոլտերա (05.09.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սենց պատմություններ շատ եմ լսել, բայց մենակ հավատացյալներից։
> Կարող ա՞ հավատն ա համ կաշկանդողը, համ ազատողը։


Եթե աղոթքի տեղը կմկմալով ասեր «վայ հորս արև, էս ինչ ոռի վիճակ ա մոտս, մի հատ հավաքվի ու մի վախեցի» էլի դզվելու էր:

----------

boooooooom (05.09.2014), Skeptic (05.09.2014), Աթեիստ (05.09.2014), Լեո (05.09.2014), մարդագայլուկ (05.09.2014), Մինա (07.09.2014), Վոլտերա (05.09.2014)

----------


## The silent river

> Դեպքը տեղի ունեցավ Օգոստոսի 21- լույս 22-ի գիշերը: Սկսվեց այն բանից որ գիշերը տոթ էր և չէի կարողանում քնել, անընդհատ շրջվում էի աջ ու ձախ, երկար տառապելուց հետո որոշեցի տեղս փոխել և գնացի մյուս ննջարան, որտեղ ավելի հով էր: Ավելի հանգիստ զգալով քնեցի: Չգիտեմ որքան ժամանակ էր անցել, երբ զգացի մի սառը բան վրաս հանգչեց, և ես ոչ կարողանում էի շարժվել, ոչ աչքերս բացել և ոչ էլ ձայն հանել, մի սարսափելի վիճակ էր ինձ տիրել: Անդադար փորձում էի աղոթել, բայց ոչ մի բառ չէի կարողանում արտասանել, անգամ մտքիս մեջ չէի կարողանում աղոթել: Ինչ-որ մի ուժ ինձ չէր թողնում որ աղոթեի: Գնալով դրությունս վատանում էր, քարացած անշարժ մի վիճակի մեջ էի: Երկար ջանքեր գործադրելուց հետո մի կերպ կարողացա կմկմալով աղոթքս սկսել, ամեն մի բառ արտասանելիս այդ ուժը վրայիցս թուլանում էր, բայց երբ արտահայտվեցի.. Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոս, Որդի Աստծո... անմիջապես վերացավ ամեն ինչ , ես վերադարձա նորմալ վիճակի: Աղոթքս ավարտեցի փառք տալով մեր Տիրոջը և հանգիստ քնեցի մինչև ինձ չարթնացրեց հեռախոսի զանգը:
> Եւս մեկ անգա համոզվեցի որ Աստծո անունն անգամ ՄԵԾ ԶՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ունի ամեն տեսակ ուժերի վրա(Տիրոջ անվան դեմ դրանք չուժեր են):
> Փառք ամենազոր մեր Տիրոջը:


Իմ հետ էլ ա տենց բան պատահել մի 7-8 անգամ, բայց ճիշտն ասած երբեք չեմ փորձել աղոթել: Արդեն սովորական բան իմ համար: ես էդ ժամանակ ուղակի ինձ ստիպում եմ որ ձեն հանեմ: Ձեն հանելուց հետո արթնանում եմ:

----------


## Լեո

Իմ հետ էլ ա պատահել, որ ուզեցել եմ շարժվել, բայց չեմ կարողացել: Զգացել եմ, որ քնած եմ, բայց չեմ կարողացել արթնանալ: 
Միշտ մտածել եմ՝ հասարակ տուզիկ երևույթ ա:
Չեմ իմացել, որ սատանան ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե աղոթքի տեղը կմկմալով ասեր «վայ հորս արև, էս ինչ ոռի վիճակ ա մոտս, մի հատ հավաքվի ու մի վախեցի» էլի դզվելու էր:


Եթե նույնիսկ կմկմալով ասեր «ռաքդդ քաշի, քու տիրու մերը...» էլի կօգներ: Սատանան ազդվում ա տենց բաներից:

----------

The silent river (05.09.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

Ասեցի՝ սպասեմ, թրոլեմ, բայց հավես չկա. էդ սատանայի «վարկածին» շատ վաղուց լուրջ մարդիկ լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում, նույն ձև, ոնց որ երկրակենտրոնության գաղափարի ջատագովներին (հա, իրանք հիմա էլ գոյություն ունեն):

Քնային պարալիչ - *անգլերեն*, *ռուսերեն*:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.09.2014), Moonwalker (11.09.2014), Nihil (06.09.2014), Աթեիստ (05.09.2014)

----------


## The silent river

> Ասեցի՝ սպասեմ, թրոլեմ, բայց հավես չկա. էդ սատանայի «վարկածին» շատ վաղուց լուրջ մարդիկ լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում, նույն ձև, ոնց որ երկրակենտրոնության գաղափարի ջատագովներին (հա, իրանք հիմա էլ գոյություն ունեն):
> 
> Քնային պարալիչ - *անգլերեն*, *ռուսերեն*:


Կարդում եմ ու ժպտում, որովհետև գրածների մեծ մասը հետս կատարվել ա: Հետաքրքիր էր իմանալը ինչ ա կատարվում հետս:

----------


## Գորտուկ

ճիշտ գտա , որ հարցս էստեղ ուղղեմ, ուզում եմ իմանալ , իսկ Սատանան գոյություն ունի՞, ո՞վ է նա իրականում, Սատանան մեզ երբևէ կարո՞ղ է օգնել անվարձահատույց: Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ , իսկ Աստված միշտ մեզ անվարձահատույց է օգնում : Ընդհանրապես կյանքում անվարձահատույց ինչ որ բան տրվու՞մ է :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ճիշտ գտա , որ հարցս էստեղ ուղղեմ, ուզում եմ իմանալ , իսկ Սատանան գոյություն ունի՞, ո՞վ է նա իրականում, Սատանան մեզ երբևէ կարո՞ղ է օգնել անվարձահատույց: Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ , իսկ Աստված միշտ մեզ անվարձահատույց է օգնում : Ընդհանրապես կյանքում անվարձահատույց ինչ որ բան տրվու՞մ է :


Սատանա կա… ճիշտ ես նկատել, անվարձահատույյց ոչ ոք չի օգնում, նույնիսկ աստված… դրա համար (աստծո վարձի) մի հատ մեծ գիրք կա…

----------

Jarre (06.09.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Սատանա կա… ճիշտ ես նկատել, անվարձահատույյց ոչ ոք չի օգնում, նույնիսկ աստված… դրա համար (աստծո վարձի) մի հատ մեծ գիրք կա…


Մեֆ, բա որ Սատանա կա, Աստված ինչու՞ չկա: Ո՞ր գրքի մասին ես խոսում:

----------


## Լեո

> ճիշտ գտա , որ հարցս էստեղ ուղղեմ, ուզում եմ իմանալ , *իսկ Սատանան գոյություն ունի՞, ո՞վ է նա իրականում,* Սատանան մեզ երբևէ կարո՞ղ է օգնել անվարձահատույց: Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ , իսկ Աստված միշտ մեզ անվարձահատույց է օգնում : Ընդհանրապես կյանքում անվարձահատույց ինչ որ բան տրվու՞մ է :


Գորտուկ ջան, ուզու՞մ ես ինչ-որ մեկը էս հարցին իրոք պատասխանի  :Jpit: 

Բա ժամանակդ ափսոս չէ՞  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (07.09.2014), Nihil (06.09.2014), Մուշու (06.09.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, ուզու՞մ ես ինչ-որ մեկը էս հարցին իրոք պատասխանի 
> 
> Բա ժամանակդ ափսոս չէ՞


Եթե կա մեկը ում համար դա դժվար չի լինի, ես կցանկանայի որ պատասխանի, ո՞վ է իրենց համար Սատանան ու ի՞նչ է արել, նա իրենց կյանքում նրանց համար: Համ էլ եթե նա իրոք կա, ինչու՞ մարդիկ նրան չեն ցանկանում ընդունել, ի՞նչ է նա արել մարդկությանը, կամ մարդիկ ի՞նչ են արել իրականում նրան, գուցե նա վախենում է մարդկանցից:

----------


## Nihil

> Եթե կա մեկը ում համար դա դժվար չի լինի, ես կցանկանայի որ պատասխանի, ո՞վ է իրենց համար Սատանան ու ի՞նչ է արել, նա իրենց կյանքում նրանց համար: Համ էլ եթե նա իրոք կա, ինչու՞ մարդիկ նրան չեն ցանկանում ընդունել, ի՞նչ է նա արել մարդկությանը, կամ մարդիկ ի՞նչ են արել իրականում նրան, գուցե նա վախենում է մարդկանցից:


Գորտուկ, ու՞մ ես ակնկալում պատասխանի էս հարցին, էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, ու՞մ ես ակնկալում պատասխանի էս հարցին, էլի


 Քեզ Նիհիլ  :Tongue: 
Բայց իրոք լուրջ եմ հարցնում ,Սատանան քո կյանքում ինչ որ բան փոխե՞լ  է:

----------


## Nihil

> Քեզ Նիհիլ 
> Բայց իրոք լուրջ եմ հարցնում ,Սատանան քո կյանքում ինչ որ բան փոխե՞լ  է:


լատինական այբուբեն է մտցրել մաթեմատիկայի մեջ

----------

Rhayader (07.09.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> լատինական այբուբեն է մտցրել մաթեմատիկայի մեջ


Հզոր է : Խոսք չունեմ :Իսկ Աստված քեզ հուսախաբ արեց, որովհետև ինքը մաթեմատիկայից գլուխ չէր հանում : :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հզոր է : Խոսք չունեմ :Իսկ Աստված քեզ հուսախաբ արեց, որովհետև ինքը մաթեմատիկայից գլուխ չէր հանում :


Լավ ասացիր, Գորտուկ ջան, ապրես... :Hands Up:

----------

Գորտուկ (06.09.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Լավ ասացիր, Գորտուկ ջան, ապրես...


Սամվել ջան, բայց ես մտածում եմ, որ եթե անգամ իմանամ  Սատանայի հասցեն ու անձնական հեռախոսահամարը , անգամ այդ ժամանակ էլ չեմ մտածի թե դա իմ ինչին պետք է գա , նույն պարագայում նաև Աստծու հետ: Ես չեմ խառնվի ոչ երկրային գործերին: Ամեն մեկը պետք է ունենա հավատ ինքն իր նկատմամբ ու մեծ մարդասիրություն ունենա, այսքանը բավական է , որովհետև կանոները ոչինչ են , ոչինչ է նաև այն , թե մենք  ինչ կրոն ունենք , պարզապես պետք է լինես մարդասեր: Եթե դու լավ մարդ ես , այսքանով ամեն ինչ ասվում է: Գուցե՞ ես սխալ եմ մտածում : :Xeloq: 
 Հ.գ. Բայց մի բան էլ կա , չեմ մտածի որ ես ծառայում եմ Սատանային , իսկ Աստված չկա: Ինձ համար Աստված գոյություն ունի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բա որ Սատանա կա, Աստված ինչու՞ չկա: Ո՞ր գրքի մասին ես խոսում:


էսի մի քիչ բարդ հարց ա… իրականում աստվածն էլ սատանան էլ նույն բանն են… ես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում ու հլա մինչև հիմա ոչ ոք ցույց չի տվել… 

ավետարանաի մասին եմ խոսում… մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ կուզի աստված, մարդ մտածում ա կարող ա՞ սատանայի հետ եմ խոսում…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> էսի մի քիչ բարդ հարց ա… իրականում աստվածն էլ սատանան էլ նույն բանն են… ես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում ու հլա մինչև հիմա ոչ ոք ցույց չի տվել… 
> 
> ավետարանաի մասին եմ խոսում… մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ կուզի աստված, մարդ մտածում ա կարող ա՞ սատանայի հետ եմ խոսում…


Ինձ հասկանալի է քո տեսակետը , ես այն ամբողջովին չեմ կիսում քեզ հետ: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ հասկանալի է քո տեսակետը , ես այն ամբողջովին չեմ կիսում քեզ հետ:


չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա հասկանալի, բայց կարաս չկիսես… սա զուտ անձնական հարց ա…

----------

Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե նույնիսկ կմկմալով ասեր «ռաքդդ քաշի, քու տիրու մերը...» էլի կօգներ: Սատանան ազդվում ա տենց բաներից:


Սատանան ավելի շուտ ազդվում ա ամեն երազախաբությունից հետո իրան ու Աստծուն աղոթքով վաժնի գործերից կտրելուց: 

Բայց, եթե ասենք մեր հովարսը վստահ ա, որ աղոթքով կարելի ա ահագին հիվանդությունների դեմն առնել (որի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում), թող մի հատ հավաքվեն ու կոլեկտիվ աղոթեն, որ սպիդը, ռակը ու էսօր շատ ակտուալ էբոլան աշխարհի երեսեից վերանան էլի: Ահագին օգտակար գործ արած կլինեն: Փոխարենը էգոիստաբար մենակ իրանք իրանց համար են աղոթում, հետո էլ գլուխ են գովում:

----------

Rhayader (07.09.2014), Skeptic (07.09.2014), Աթեիստ (07.09.2014), Լեո (07.09.2014), Մինա (07.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սատանան ավելի շուտ ազդվում ա ամեն երազախաբությունից հետո իրան ու Աստծուն աղոթքով վաժնի գործերից կտրելուց: 
> 
> Բայց, եթե ասենք մեր հովարսը վստահ ա, որ աղոթքով կարելի ա ահագին հիվանդությունների դեմն առնել (որի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում), թող մի հատ հավաքվեն ու կոլեկտիվ աղոթեն, որ սպիդը, ռակը ու էսօր շատ ակտուալ էբոլան աշխարհի երեսեից վերանան էլի: Ահագին օգտակար գործ արած կլինեն: Փոխարենը էգոիստաբար մենակ իրանք իրանց համար են աղոթում, հետո էլ գլուխ են գովում:


Դե, մարդկանց տեսակ կա, որ սեփական արարքների համար պատասխանատվություն իր վրա վերցնել չի ուզում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սատանան ավելի շուտ ազդվում ա ամեն երազախաբությունից հետո իրան ու Աստծուն աղոթքով վաժնի գործերից կտրելուց: 
> 
> Բայց, եթե ասենք մեր հովարսը վստահ ա, որ աղոթքով կարելի ա ահագին հիվանդությունների դեմն առնել (որի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում), թող մի հատ հավաքվեն ու կոլեկտիվ աղոթեն, որ սպիդը, ռակը ու էսօր շատ ակտուալ էբոլան աշխարհի երեսեից վերանան էլի: Ահագին օգտակար գործ արած կլինեն: Փոխարենը էգոիստաբար մենակ իրանք իրանց համար են աղոթում, հետո էլ գլուխ են գովում:


Էհ, Տրիբուն ջան, սպիդի, քաղցկեղի ու էբոլայի դեմն սկի գիտությունը չի կարում առնի, ուր մնաց Աստված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամվել ջան, բայց ես մտածում եմ, որ եթե անգամ իմանամ  Սատանայի հասցեն ու անձնական հեռախոսահամարը , անգամ այդ ժամանակ էլ չեմ մտածի թե դա իմ ինչին պետք է գա , նույն պարագայում նաև Աստծու հետ: Ես չեմ խառնվի ոչ երկրային գործերին: Ամեն մեկը պետք է ունենա հավատ ինքն իր նկատմամբ ու մեծ մարդասիրություն ունենա, այսքանը բավական է , որովհետև կանոները ոչինչ են , ոչինչ է նաև այն , թե մենք  ինչ կրոն ունենք , պարզապես պետք է լինես մարդասեր: Եթե դու լավ մարդ ես , այսքանով ամեն ինչ ասվում է: Գուցե՞ ես սխալ եմ մտածում :
>  Հ.գ. Բայց մի բան էլ կա , չեմ մտածի որ ես ծառայում եմ Սատանային , իսկ Աստված չկա: Ինձ համար Աստված գոյություն ունի:


Ամեն ինչ քո մոտեցումից է կախված, Գորտուկ ջան: Եթե քեզ ոչ Աստծո հեռախոսի համարն է պետք, ոչ էլ Սատանայինը, ուրեմն Մեֆը շատ ճիշտ է ասում. երկուսն էլ նույն բանն են: Որովհետև նրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ, ստացվում է, քեզ պետք չէ: Չէ՞ որ դու "ոչ-երկրային գործերին" մտադիր չես խառնվել... Եվ այս իմաստով արդեն բոլորովին էլ կարևոր չի, թե այդ երկուսից ո՞ր մեկի գոյությանն ես դու հավատում կամ ոչ:

Ըստ իս, երկրայինը ոչ-երկրայինից առանձնացնելը մարդկության ամենամեծ սխալներից մեկն է և երբևիցէ գոյություն ունեցած քաղաքականություններից ամենախորամանկ քաղաքականությունը: Դա այն է, ինչում համարյա ամբողջ մարկությանը հմտորեն հավատացրել են, որ հենց այդպես է, որ կա, բայց ինչն ուղղակի անհնար է: Երկրայինը երբեք չի կարող ոչ-երկրայինից առանձին լինել: Ամբողջ Տիեզերքը մի ամբողջականություն է և անհնար է ուղղակի, որ դու կարողանաս գոյատևել այդ ամբողջականությունից դուրս: Դա նույնն է, եթե դու մի պղինձ ապուր եփես հարյուր տեսակ տարբեր մթերքներուվ, իսկ ես գամ, քեզանից մի ափսե ապուր ուզեմ ու խնդրեմ, որ դու ինձ քո ապուրի միջից միայն, ասենք, կարտոֆիլի համից լցնես ինձ համար: Կարո՞ղ ես:

Երբ Մեֆն ասում է, որ երկուսն էլ նույնն են, ես դա ճիշտ եմ համարում այն իմաստով, որ երկուսն էլ քո ներսում են: Աստված քո ներսում է այն պատճառով, որ Աստված` ամենուր է: Իսկ եթե ամենուր է, ուրեմն իմ ու քո ներսում էլ է, որոհետև ես էլ, դու էլ այդ "ամենուրից" դուրս լինել չենք կարող: Իսկ Սատանան մեր ներսում է այն պատճառով, որ այդ մենք ենք հնարել նրան ու տեղադրել այնտեղ, որովհետև միայն մեր երևակայության մեջ է, որ նա կարող է ապրել:

----------

Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

> Էհ, Տրիբուն ջան, սպիդի, քաղցկեղի ու էբոլայի դեմն սկի գիտությունը չի կարում առնի...


դեռևս  :Pardon: 






> ...ուր մնաց Աստված:


Իսկ գիտության նկատմամբ Աստծուն ավելի բարձր դասելու վերաբերյալ (նկատի ունեմ ընդհանուր երևույթը, Շին ջան, ոչ թե քո գրառումը) չեմ խոսա, քանի որ խնդիրն ավելի խորքային ա, քան շատ աթեիստներ, իրանց թվում՝ նաև ես որոշ ժամանակ առաջ, պատկերացնում են, ու գրառումս TL;DR ֆորմատի ա լինելու:

----------


## Շինարար

> դեռևս 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ գիտության նկատմամբ Աստծուն ավելի բարձր դասելու վերաբերյալ (նկատի ունեմ ընդհանուր երևույթը, Շին ջան, ոչ թե քո գրառումը) չեմ խոսա, քանի որ խնդիրն ավելի խորքային ա, քան շատ աթեիստներ, իրանց թվում՝ նաև ես որոշ ժամանակ առաջ, պատկերացնում են, ու գրառումս TL;DR ֆորմատի ա լինելու:


Սկեպտս, իմ գրառումը հումորային էր, թեթևի մեջ, պատասխան չակնկալող, հույս ունեի հասկացված լինել, բայց դե շատերն են ասում, որ ինձ մոտ հումորի պահը կաղում ա:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ամեն ինչ քո մոտեցումից է կախված, Գորտուկ ջան: Եթե քեզ ոչ Աստծո հեռախոսի համարն է պետք, ոչ էլ Սատանայինը, ուրեմն Մեֆը շատ ճիշտ է ասում. երկուսն էլ նույն բանն են: Որովհետև նրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ, ստացվում է, քեզ պետք չէ: Չէ՞ որ դու "ոչ-երկրային գործերին" մտադիր չես խառնվել... Եվ այս իմաստով արդեն բոլորովին էլ կարևոր չի, թե այդ երկուսից ո՞ր մեկի գոյությանն ես դու հավատում կամ ոչ:
> 
> Ըստ իս, երկրայինը ոչ-երկրայինից առանձնացնելը մարդկության ամենամեծ սխալներից մեկն է և երբևիցէ գոյություն ունեցած քաղաքականություններից ամենախորամանկ քաղաքականությունը: Դա այն է, ինչում համարյա ամբողջ մարկությանը հմտորեն հավատացրել են, որ հենց այդպես է, որ կա, բայց ինչն ուղղակի անհնար է: Երկրայինը երբեք չի կարող ոչ-երկրայինից առանձին լինել: Ամբողջ Տիեզերքը մի ամբողջականություն է և անհնար է ուղղակի, որ դու կարողանաս գոյատևել այդ ամբողջականությունից դուրս: Դա նույնն է, եթե դու մի պղինձ ապուր եփես հարյուր տեսակ տարբեր մթերքներուվ, իսկ ես գամ, քեզանից մի ափսե ապուր ուզեմ ու խնդրեմ, որ դու ինձ քո ապուրի միջից միայն, ասենք, կարտոֆիլի համից լցնես ինձ համար: Կարո՞ղ ես:
> 
> Երբ Մեֆն ասում է, որ երկուսն էլ նույնն են, ես դա ճիշտ եմ համարում այն իմաստով, որ երկուսն էլ քո ներսում են: Աստված քո ներսում է այն պատճառով, որ Աստված` ամենուր է: Իսկ եթե ամենուր է, ուրեմն իմ ու քո ներսում էլ է, որոհետև ես էլ, դու էլ այդ "ամենուրից" դուրս լինել չենք կարող: Իսկ Սատանան մեր ներսում է այն պատճառով, որ այդ մենք ենք հնարել նրան ու տեղադրել այնտեղ, որովհետև միայն մեր երևակայության մեջ է, որ նա կարող է ապրել:


 Սամ շատ լավ  ես բացատրում , ու շատ տրամաբանորեն: Բայց ինձ համար միանշանակ կապ ունի , որ ես հաղորդակցվում եմ Աստծո հետ իմ աղոթքներով, բայց մի բան էլ կա՝  կարող է մարդ հավատա ու վախենա Աստծուց անընդհատ աղոթի, գնա եկեղեցի , մոմ վառի, բայց նա չպահի իրեն ճիշտ , չլինի մարդասեր ու այդ պարագայում վստահ եմ նրա աղոթքները չեն հասնի Աստծուն:  Դու ճիշտ ես , երբ ասում ես որ ամեն ինչ ներսից է գալիս ու եթե Աստված ամենուր է, ուրեմն նա ամեն ինչ է: Ուրեմն պետք չէ զատել մեզ բնությունից ու այն ամենից ինչ կատարվում է մեր  շուրջը:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.09.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> ճիշտ գտա , որ հարցս էստեղ ուղղեմ, ուզում եմ իմանալ , իսկ Սատանան գոյություն ունի՞, ո՞վ է նա իրականում, Սատանան մեզ երբևէ կարո՞ղ է օգնել անվարձահատույց: Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ , իսկ Աստված միշտ մեզ անվարձահատույց է օգնում : Ընդհանրապես կյանքում անվարձահատույց ինչ որ բան տրվու՞մ է :





> Սատանան գոյություն ունի՞, ո՞վ է նա իրականում


Այո ինքը գոյ է, բայց միայն նրանց համար ովքեր բացարձակ ճշմարտություն են ընդունում տասնյակ դարերի խորքից մեզ հասած երևի ամենա համոզիչ հեքիաթը  :Smile: 


> ո՞վ է նա իրականում


Ըստ հեքիաթի իրականության ինքը հրաշտակ էր որին անիմանալի կերպով պատեց նախանձը և դրանից նա փոխեց իր վիճակը դառնալով անհնազանդ մեկը, իսկ սա տեսնելով եռամեկ Աստվածը նրան նախ անվանեց Սատանա ( հասկացություն որի էության մեջ արտացոլված են հետևյալ հատկությունները ` խաբեբա, մարդասպան, արծաթասեր և այլն ) այնուհետև տիեզերքի անհայտ ուղղությունից նետեց մարդկանց ջանին: Ըստ հեքիաթի այժմ էտի մոլորակի վրա մեզ է գզզում  :Smile: 


> Սատանան մեզ երբևէ կարո՞ղ է օգնել անվարձահատույց


Ըստ հեքիաթի ոչ, իսկ ըստ զարգացման օրենքի նրանից կատարիալին դժվար գտնենք: Մենք ապրում ենք մի միասնական տիեզերքում ու կարծում եմ նման շխթայում անվարձահատույց ոչինչ չի կարող լինել, կա ուղղակի վարձերի խիստ տարբերություն, որը շատ ժամանակ մեր ( մարդկանց ) գիտակցության մեջ է ընկած: 


> Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ , իսկ Աստված միշտ մեզ անվարձահատույց է օգնում


Ըստ հեքիաթի Աստված մարդուն օգնում է միայն իր շահերից ելնելով և մեկ - մեկ դա մոռանալով մեզ անշահաղնդրություն քարոզում: 


> Ընդհանրապես կյանքում անվարձահատույց ինչ որ բան տրվու՞մ է


Ճշմարտության շերտում ոչ  :Smile:

----------

Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

> Սկեպտս, իմ գրառումը հումորային էր, թեթևի մեջ, պատասխան չակնկալող, հույս ունեի հասկացված լինել, բայց դե շատերն են ասում, որ ինձ մոտ հումորի պահը կաղում ա:


Չէ, հասկանալի ա, որ հումորային էր, ուղղակի ես եմ ամեն ինչ լուրջ ընդունում ))

----------

Tiger29 (07.09.2014), Շինարար (07.09.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Այո ինքը գոյ է, բայց միայն նրանց համար ովքեր բացարձակ ճշմարտություն են ընդունում տասնյակ դարերի խորքից մեզ հասած երևի ամենա համոզիչ հեքիաթը Ըստ հեքիաթի իրականության ինքը հրաշտակ էր որին անիմանալի կերպով պատեց նախանձը և դրանից նա փոխեց իր վիճակը դառնալով անհնազանդ մեկը, իսկ սա տեսնելով եռամեկ Աստվածը նրան նախ անվանեց Սատանա ( հասկացություն որի էության մեջ արտացոլված են հետևյալ հատկությունները ` խաբեբա, մարդասպան, արծաթասեր և այլն ) այնուհետև տիեզերքի անհայտ ուղղությունից նետեց մարդկանց ջանին: Ըստ հեքիաթի այժմ էտի մոլորակի վրա մեզ է գզզում Ըստ հեքիաթի ոչ, իսկ ըստ զարգացման օրենքի նրանից կատարիալին դժվար գտնենք: Մենք ապրում ենք մի միասնական տիեզերքում ու կարծում եմ նման շխթայում անվարձահատույց ոչինչ չի կարող լինել, կա ուղղակի վարձերի խիստ տարբերություն, որը շատ ժամանակ մեր ( մարդկանց ) գիտակցության մեջ է ընկած: Ըստ հեքիաթի Աստված մարդուն օգնում է միայն իր շահերից ելնելով և մեկ - մեկ դա մոռանալով մեզ անշահաղնդրություն քարոզում: Ճշմարտության շերտում ոչ


Դու լավ մեկնաբաներեցիր ես սա գիտեի, բայց եթե մարդիկ կան ովքեր ասում են որ Սատանան վատը չէ՞ ուրեմն ինչ որ բանում վստահ են : Այ ուզում եմ հասկանամ , իսկ որտեղից գիտեն որ ստանան լավն է ու արդար է՞, մի՞թե նրանք ճանաչում են Սատանային , տեսե՞լ են նրան:
Այս նույն հարցն էլ նրանք կարող են տալ մեզ, արդյոք մենք տեսել ենք Աստծուն որ ասում են , նա ամենաահեղ ու արդար դատավորն է, բայց ես այո հավատում եմ , որովհետև եղել է Քրիստոս անունով մի մարդ, Աստված, Աստծո որդի, որը ազնիվ, խելացի, բարի , արդար է եղել շատ : Եվ նա օգնել է կարիքավորներին , հիվանդներին , նա օգնել է  թշվառներին , անտուններին , անբարո կյանք ունեցողներին ուրեմն նա անարատ է նա իրոք արդար է ու Սուրբ է:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու լավ մեկնաբաներեցիր ես սա գիտեի, բայց եթե մարդիկ կան ովքեր ասում են որ Սատանան վատը չէ՞ ուրեմն ինչ որ բանում վստահ են : Այ ուզում եմ հասկանամ , իսկ որտեղից գիտեն որ ստանան լավն է ու արդար է՞, մի՞թե նրանք ճանաչում են Սատանային , տեսե՞լ են նրան:
> Այս նույն հարցն էլ նրանք կարող են տալ մեզ, արդյոք մենք տեսել ենք Աստծուն որ ասում են , նա ամենաահեղ ու արդար դատավորն է, բայց ես այո հավատում եմ , որովհետև եղել է Քրիստոս անունով մի մարդ, Աստված, Աստծո որդի, որը ազնիվ, խելացի, բարի , արդար է եղել շատ : Եվ նա օգնել է կարիքավորներին , հիվանդներին , նա օգնել է  թշվառներին , անտուններին , անբարո կյանք ունեցողներին ուրեմն նա անարատ է նա իրոք արդար է ու Սուրբ է:


Ու ինչի՞ վրա է հիմնված քո հավատը:

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչու եմ հարցնում՝ եթե դու գաղափարի հավատայիր, դրա համար փաստացի, ռացիոնալ հիմքեր չէին պահանջվի, էական կլիներ գաղափարի ադեկվատ ու տրամաբանական լինելը, բայց եթե դու անձի ֆիզիկական գոյությանն ու վարքին ես հավատում, դա արդեն հավատ է փաստի նկատմամբ, իսկ փաստի նկատմամբ հավատը պիտի հիմնավորվի:

----------


## Զաքար

> Դու լավ մեկնաբաներեցիր ես սա գիտեի, բայց եթե մարդիկ կան ովքեր ասում են որ Սատանան վատը չէ՞ ուրեմն ինչ որ բանում վստահ են : Այ ուզում եմ հասկանամ , իսկ որտեղից գիտեն որ ստանան լավն է ու արդար է՞, մի՞թե նրանք ճանաչում են Սատանային , տեսե՞լ են նրան:
> Այս նույն հարցն էլ նրանք կարող են տալ մեզ, արդյոք մենք տեսել ենք Աստծուն որ ասում են , նա ամենաահեղ ու արդար դատավորն է, բայց ես այո հավատում եմ , որովհետև եղել է Քրիստոս անունով մի մարդ, Աստված, Աստծո որդի, որը ազնիվ, խելացի, բարի , արդար է եղել շատ : Եվ նա օգնել է կարիքավորներին , հիվանդներին , նա օգնել է  թշվառներին , անտուններին , անբարո կյանք ունեցողներին ուրեմն նա անարատ է նա իրոք արդար է ու Սուրբ է:


Սուս ջան իրականում դեռ ապացուցված չէ Քրիստոսի պատմական գոյությունը, դրա մասին միայն խոսում են որոշ հավատացիալներ թե ժամանակի պատմիչներից որոշներն իրենց գրերում ակնարկել են Հիսուսի մասին: Մեկ էլ նրա պատմական գոյության մասին գրվում է որոշ մարդկանց անձնական նամակներում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ու ինչի՞ վրա է հիմնված քո հավատը:


Հիմա կասես , որ ասածս խելամիտ չէ, բայց դա էդպես է, հաճախ ուղղակի պետք է հավատալ լավ բաներին , ու հավատալ նաև իրոք գոյություն ունեցող լավին: Որվհետև վատ արարքներն ու վատ գործերն են մարդկանց գցում ճգնաժամի ու հետագայում բարդ իրավիճակների մեջ: Հաճախ դու պետք է համոզես մարդուն , որ նա հավատա, որովհետև իրեն ուրիշ բան չի մնում , ու այդ հավատն իրոք օգնում է: Եթե մարդու ներքինը, հոգեկանը հանգիստ է , նրա հոգեկանը կայուն վիճակում է գտնվում,  նա հեշտությամբ է դիմակայում ամեն տեսակի հիվանդությունների ՝ իհարկե բացառություններ միշտ էլ լինում են : Ես ամեն ինչ կապում եմ մարդու հոգեկանի հետ, իսկ սա ամենասերտ  կապի մեջ է գտնվում հոգևորի հետ:
Երևի էսպես եմ ես սա բացատրում:
 Իսկ դու ինչու՞ չես հավատում Աստծու գոյությանը, ինչու՞ է Սատանան քեզ համար լավը:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Սուս ջան իրականում դեռ ապացուցված չէ Քրիստոսի պատմական գոյությունը, դրա մասին միայն խոսում են որոշ հավատացիալներ թե ժամանակի պատմիչներից որոշներն իրենց գրերում ակնարկել են Հիսուսի մասին: Մեկ էլ նրա պատմական գոյության մասին գրվում է որոշ մարդկանց անձնական նամակներում:


Գիտե՞ս Զաքար ջան, թող որ Աստծո կամոք չի կույսից ծնվել Քրիստոսը, բայց եղել է մեկը ում անունը եղել է Քրիստոս ու նա եղել է այնպիսին ինչպիսին , որ պատմում են Սուրբ գրքում: Որ նա գուցե այնքան խելացի է եղել, որ օգնել ու բուժել է մարդկանց, սիրել ու սիրվել է շատերի կողմից , դրա համար էլ նրան Սրբերի կարգին են դասել ու սրբացրել են: Այ ,ինչպես օրինակ մեր Սուրբ Վարդանին :

----------


## Զաքար

> Գիտես Զաքար ջան, թող որ Աստծո կամոք չի կույսից ծնվել Քրիստոսը, բայց եղել է մեկը ում անունը եղել է Քրիստոս ու նա եղել է այնպիսին ինչպիսին , որ պատմում են Սուրբ գրքում: Որ նա գուցե այնքան խելացի է եղել, որ օգնել ու բուժել է մարդկանց, սիրել ու սիրվել է շատերի կողմից , դրա համար էլ նրան Սրբերի կարգին են դասել ու սրբացրել են: Այ ,ինչպես օրինակ մեր Սուրբ Վարդանին :




Սուրբ գիրքն ինքնին պարդոքս է: Այն ասում է որ շարժվող առարկան միևնույն պահին և գտնվում է տվյալ կետում և չի գտնվում այդ կետում  :Smile:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Սուրբ գիրքն ինքնին պարդոքս է: Այն ասում է որ շարժվող առարկան միևնույն պահին և գտնվում է տվյալ կետում և չի գտնվում այդ կետում


Սուրբ գրքի շնորհիվ շատ մարդիկ շարունակում են մարդ մնալ: Այն դատապարտում  է մարդասպանությունը, անարգանքը, մեծամտությունը, դավաճանությունը, խաբեբայությունը, անառակությունը ու աշխարհի չարիքները: Ուրեմն այն չի կարող համարվել վատը: Այն մի մեծ և համալիր գիտություն է:

----------


## Զաքար

> Սուրբ գրքի շնորհիվ շատ մարդիկ շարունակում են մարդ մնալ: Այն դատապարտում  է մարդասպանությունը, անարգանքը, մեծամտությունը, դավաճանությունը, խաբեբայությունը, անառակությունը ու աշխարհի չարիքները: Ուրեմն այն չի կարող համարվել վատը: Այն մի մեծ և համալիր գիտություն է:


Ներիր, բայց այստեղ համամիտ չեմ հետդ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ներիր, բայց այստեղ համամիտ չեմ հետդ:


Կոնկրետ ինչու՞մ համաձայն չես: Զաքար ջան  դու Կտակարանը կարդացել ես չէ՞, ինչ որ վատ բան  կա՞ր գրված , որ քարոզում են:

----------


## Զաքար

> Կոնկրետ ինչու՞մ համաձայն չես: Զաքար ջան  դու Կտակարանը կարդացել ես չէ՞, ինչ որ վատ բան  կա՞ր գրված , որ քարոզում են:


Այն որ ստիպում է մարդուն դա արդեն վատ է, էլ չեմ ասում թե ինչպես է ստիպում մարդուն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հիմա կասես , որ ասածս խելամիտ չէ, բայց դա էդպես է, հաճախ ուղղակի պետք է հավատալ լավ բաներին , ու հավատալ նաև իրոք գոյություն ունեցող լավին: Որվհետև վատ արարքներն ու վատ գործերն են մարդկանց գցում ճգնաժամի ու հետագայում բարդ իրավիճակների մեջ: Հաճախ դու պետք է համոզես մարդուն , որ նա հավատա, որովհետև իրեն ուրիշ բան չի մնում , ու այդ հավատն իրոք օգնում է: Եթե մարդու ներքինը, հոգեկանը հանգիստ է , նրա հոգեկանը կայուն վիճակում է գտնվում,  նա հեշտությամբ է դիմակայում ամեն տեսակի հիվանդությունների ՝ իհարկե բացառություններ միշտ էլ լինում են : Ես ամեն ինչ կապում եմ մարդու հոգեկանի հետ, իսկ սա ամենասերտ  կապի մեջ է գտնվում հոգևորի հետ:
> Երևի էսպես եմ ես սա բացատրում:
>  Իսկ դու ինչու՞ չես հավատում Աստծու գոյությանը, ինչու՞ է Սատանան քեզ համար լավը:


Այսինքն, դու պատրաստ ես հավատալ փաստի, համարելով, որ դա անհրաժեշտ է, ոչ թե համարելով, որ այդ փաստը ճիշտ է:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Այսինքն, դու պատրաստ ես հավատալ փաստի, համարելով, որ դա անհրաժեշտ է, ոչ թե համարելով, որ այդ փաստը ճիշտ է:


Երբեն դա էլ է պետք լինում:Նախորդ հարցիս կպատասխանես , որ քեզ ուղղել եմ: Իսկ դու ինչու՞ ես հավատում Սատանային:

----------


## Rhayader

> Երբեն դա էլ է պետք լինում:Նախորդ հարցիս կպատասխանես , որ քեզ ուղղել եմ: Իսկ դու ինչու՞ ես հավատում Սատանային:


Կպատասխանեմ, բայց նախ ասածս ավարտեմ: Քո ասածի համար մի որակում կա. ինքնախաբեություն՝ ինքդ քեզ լավ զգալու համար:

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ հիմա հարց. եթե դու ինքդ քեզ հետ ազնիվ չես, ինչու՞ պիտի սպասեմ, որ ինձ հետ ազնիվ կլինես: Չեմ կարծում, որ ինձ կամ ինչ-որ մեկին ավելի շատ ես սիրում, քան ինքդ քեզ, ինչպես ցանկացած ուրիշ մարդ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց ինձ համար միանշանակ կապ ունի , որ ես հաղորդակցվում եմ Աստծո հետ իմ աղոթքներով:


Ինձ թվա՞ց, թե՞ դու իրոք համաձայնվեցիր, որ Աստված ամենուր/ամենինչ է, թե՞ սխալվեցի: Քանզի, եթե համաձայնվեցիր, ուրեմն պետք է համաձայնվես նաև, որ քո աղոթքն Աստծո համար չէ: Քեզ հաղորդակից լինելու համար Աստված քո աղոթքի կարիքը չունի, որովհետև դու արդեն իսկ հաղորդակից ես նրան, դու նրան հաղորդակից չլինել ուղղակի անկարող ես: Աղոթքն իմ ու քո համար է, երրորդի ու տասներորդի համար է: Բայց մեզանից նրա համար, ով համարում է, որ առանձին է Աստծոց, աղոթքը թոկի պես մի բան է, որպեսզի Աստծո ներկայությունը չզգացողին կապի Աստծո հետ, իսկ նրա համար, ով գիտի, որ անհնար է Աստծոց առանձին լինել, աղոթքն անտեննայի պես մի բան է դառնում, որովհետև այն օգնւմ է աղոթողին ավելի կենտրոնանալ Աստծո վրա: Բայց եթե դու հիշատակածդ Հիսուսի պես վստահ ես, որ ուղղակի համակված ես Աստծով և այլ կերպ լինել անկարող ես, - ուրեմն աղոթքի կարիք էլ չունես նույնիսկ:




> Բայց մի բան էլ կա՝  կարող է մարդ հավատա ու վախենա Աստծուց անընդհատ աղոթի, գնա եկեղեցի , մոմ վառի, բայց նա չպահի իրեն ճիշտ , չլինի մարդասեր ու այդ պարագայում վստահ եմ նրա աղոթքները չեն հասնի Աստծուն:


Եկ խոսենք ոչ թե այդ մարդու, այլ քո մասին: Դու ինքդ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, որտե՞ղ է այդ մարդը. Աստծո "ներսու՞մ", թե՞ Աստծոց "դուրս": Դու ինքդ, հավատու՞մ ես արդյոք, որ հնարավոր է Աստծոց դուրս լինել: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն ի՞նչ է նշանակում "նրա աղոթքները չեն հասնի Աստծոն":

Մենք միշտ մոռանում ենք Աստծո` մարդուն տված ամենամեծ նվերի մասին, ինչն է. Կամքի Ազատություն: Սա նշանակում է, որ դու ազատ ես ընտրել, ինչ-որ ցանկանաս: Իսկ Աստված քեզ համար մեկ խոսք ունի ընդամեը` "Այո": Մնացածը քո գործն է, դու ես քո կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանն ընտրողը. ուզում ես աստվածապաշտ լինել` աստվածապաշտ ես, ուզում ես սատանայապաշտ լինել` սատանայապաշտ ես, նույնիսկ եթե ուղում ես Աստված լինել` եղիր, ուզում ես Սատանա դառնալ` դարձիր, - ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքին է: Մի մոռացիր, որ ստեղծված ես Աստծո կերպ և նմանությամբ, այսինքն արդեն իսկ Աստված ես և իհարկե` Արարիչ: Այո, դու քո կյանքի Արարիչն ես, և ուրիշ ոչ ոք: Արարիր քեզ` ինչպիսին կուզես:




> Դու ճիշտ ես , երբ ասում ես որ ամեն ինչ ներսից է գալիս ու եթե Աստված ամենուր է, ուրեմն նա ամեն ինչ է: Ուրեմն պետք չէ զատել մեզ բնությունից ու այն ամենից ինչ կատարվում է մեր  շուրջը:


Իհարկե, պետք չէ զատել, Գորտուկ ջան: Բայց նաև պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ միայն մարդն է, որ ստեղծված է Աստծո կերպ և նմանությամբ, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ միայն մարդուն է տրված լինել Արարիչ: 

Ինչպես նաև միայն մարդուն է տրված գիտակցել իր միասնությունը: Բայց իր միասնությունը գիտակցելու համար, նա սկզբից պետք է իրեն գիտակցի առանձնացված, հակառակ դեպքում կորում է ամեն ինչի իմաստը: Լույսը երբեք չի կարող գիտակցել, որ ինքը Լույս է, քանի դեռ չի գիտակցել, որ ինքը Մութ չէ: Դա նշանակում է, որ Լույսի համար կենսականորեն անհրաժեշտ է Մութի գոյությունը: 
Եվ հենց այդ գիտակցությամբ ենք ես ու դու տարբերվում բուսական կամ կենդանական աշխարհից: Նրանց գիտակցություն պետք չի, նրանք ուղղակի կան և իրենց գոյությունը գիտակցելու կարիք չունեն:

----------

Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սուս ջան իրականում դեռ ապացուցված չէ Քրիստոսի պատմական գոյությունը, դրա մասին միայն խոսում են որոշ հավատացիալներ թե ժամանակի պատմիչներից որոշներն իրենց գրերում ակնարկել են Հիսուսի մասին: Մեկ էլ նրա պատմական գոյության մասին գրվում է որոշ մարդկանց անձնական նամակներում:


Առաջին դարի ոչ մի հիշատակում չկա Իզյա Իոսիպովիչի պատմական գոյության մասին, ավելին՝ Նազարեթ քաղաքը երկրորդ դարի կեսերին է կառուցվել, առաջին դարում ընդհանրապես գոյություն չուներ:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց ես այո հավատում եմ , որովհետև եղել է Քրիստոս անունով մի մարդ, Աստված, Աստծո որդի, որը ազնիվ, խելացի, բարի , արդար է եղել շատ : Եվ նա օգնել է կարիքավորներին , հիվանդներին , նա օգնել է  թշվառներին , անտուններին , անբարո կյանք ունեցողներին ուրեմն նա անարատ է նա իրոք արդար է ու Սուրբ է:


Քրիստոս անունով մարդ չի եղել, եղել է Հիսուս անունով մարդ:
Իսկ Քրիստոս` այդ մարդը դարձել է այն ժամանակ, երբ գիտակցել է միակ հնարավորը, այսինքն. անհնար է բաժան լինել Աստծոց: Այսինքն. անհնար է Աստված չլինել:
Բայց հնարավոր է այդ չգիտակցել: Դրա համար է աջ ու ձախ, ամեն հնարավոր պահին գոռացել բոլորի ականջին. "Աստծո արքայությունը փնտրիր քո ներսում":

Այլ կերպ ասած, "Քրիստոսը" կարող ես պաշտոնի պես մի բան համարել: Իսկ ավելի լավ է, համարես Աստծո հետ միասնության բացարձակ Գիտակցություն: 
Եվ, քանի որ մենք բոլորս այս աշխարհ ենք գալիս հենց այդ գիտակցելու համար, նշանակում է, որ բոլոս էլ ապագա Քրիստոսներ ենք: :Wink:

----------

Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սուրբ գրքի շնորհիվ շատ մարդիկ շարունակում են մարդ մնալ: Այն դատապարտում  է մարդասպանությունը, անարգանքը, մեծամտությունը, դավաճանությունը, խաբեբայությունը, անառակությունը ու աշխարհի չարիքները: Ուրեմն այն չի կարող համարվել վատը: Այն մի մեծ և համալիր գիտություն է:





> Կոնկրետ ինչու՞մ համաձայն չես: Զաքար ջան դու Կտակարանը կարդացել ես չէ՞, ինչ որ վատ բան կա՞ր գրված , որ քարոզում են:


Գորտուկ ջան, թույլ տուր հիշեցնել, որ "սուրբ գիրքը" Աստվածաշունչն է, այլ ոչ թե Կտակարանը, այսինքն, ոչ միայն Նոր Կտակարանը (որը դու, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, նկատի ունես), այլ նաև Հին Կտակարանը, որը Աստվածաշնչի շատ ավելի մեծ մասն է կազմում: Իսկ դու Ասատվածաշունչը կարդացե՞լ ես...
Կարդա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս: Այդ ժամանկ կհասկանաս Զաքարին էլ, Ռայադերին էլ:
Կամ գոնե կարդա "Կրոն" բաժնում` Աստվածաշնչի մասին թեմաները: :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (07.09.2014), Աթեիստ (07.09.2014), Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ու ֆիքսենք, որ Հիսուսի մասին լեգենդը (իսկ դա լեգենդ է, ոչ թե պատմական փաստ) փոխառված է եգիպտական Հորուսի ու զրադաշտական Սուշյանտի մասին լեգենդներից:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.09.2014), Աթեիստ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ու ֆիքսենք, որ Հիսուսի մասին լեգենդը (իսկ դա լեգենդ է, ոչ թե պատմական փաստ) փոխառված է եգիպտական Հորուսի ու զրադաշտական Սուշյանտի մասին լեգենդներից:


Բայց, Ռայ ջան, եկ չմոռանանք, որ նույն յդ գրքում գոյություն ունեցող ամենը, ինչ ես էլ, դու էլ, ռեալի տակ դրած` հայհոյում ենք, - նույնպես լեգենդ է: Բայց մենք մեզ թույլ ենք տալիս հայհոյել այդ ամենը, մի՞թե այդպես չէ: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև համարում ենք, որ դա մարդու մեջ ոչ թե բարոյականություն, այլ անբարոյականություն է սերմանում, ճի՞շտ է:

Ուրեմն ինչու՞ ենք մեզ իրավունք վերապահում ուրիշների աչքը կոխել այդ անբարոյական պահերն ու լռել բարոյականի մասին, որոնցով լիքն է կոնկրետ "լեգենդ"-Հիսուսի փիլիսոփայությունը: Մի՞թե մեր արածը նույնպես անբարոյականություն չէ: :Think:

----------

Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայց, Ռայ ջան, եկ չմոռանանք, որ նույն յդ գրքում գոյություն ունեցող ամենը, ինչ ես էլ, դու էլ, ռեալի տակ դրած` հայհոյում ենք, - նույնպես լեգենդ է: Բայց մենք մեզ թույլ ենք տալիս հայհոյել այդ ամենը, մի՞թե այդպես չէ: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև համարում ենք, որ դա մարդու մեջ ոչ թե բարոյականություն, այլ անբարոյականություն է սերմանում, ճի՞շտ է:
> 
> Ուրեմն ինչու՞ ենք մեզ իրավունք վերապահում ուրիշների աչքը կոխել այդ անբարոյական պահերն ու լռել բարոյականի մասին, որոնցով լիքն է կոնկրետ "լեգենդ"-Հիսուսի փիլիսոփայությունը: Մի՞թե մեր արածը նույնպես անբարոյականություն չէ:


Ես ժխտում եմ բարոյականության գաղափարը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես ժխտում եմ բարոյականության գաղափարը:


Չհամոզեցիր, bro...
Այլ բան է, եթե ազնվորեն ասես, որ քո ընտրած ճանապարհի վրա ստիպված ես ժխտել:

Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում էլ, դու բարոյականությանն ուղղակի այլ կողմից ես մոտենում, շատ ավելի մեծ դժվարություններով ու բարդությամբ, և այդ պատճառով ոչ բոլորին է, որ տեսանելի են ջանքերդ:
Այլ հարց է, թե արդյո՞ք պարտադիր են այդ բարդություններն այսօր... :Xeloq:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, թույլ տուր հիշեցնել, որ "սուրբ գիրքը" Աստվածաշունչն է, այլ ոչ թե Կտակարանը, այսինքն, ոչ միայն Նոր Կտակարանը (որը դու, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, նկատի ունես), այլ նաև Հին Կտակարանը, որը Աստվածաշնչի շատ ավելի մեծ մասն է կազմում: Իսկ դու Ասատվածաշունչը կարդացե՞լ ես...
> Կարդա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս: Այդ ժամանկ կհասկանաս Զաքարին էլ, Ռայադերին էլ:
> Կամ գոնե կարդա "Կրոն" բաժնում` Աստվածաշնչի մասին թեմաները:


 Սամվել ես կարդացել եմ և Հին և Նոր Կտակարանները:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.09.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Առաջին դարի ոչ մի հիշատակում չկա Իզյա Իոսիպովիչի պատմական գոյության մասին, ավելին՝ Նազարեթ քաղաքը երկրորդ դարի կեսերին է կառուցվել, առաջին դարում ընդհանրապես գոյություն չուներ:


Հիմա կթվարկեմ անտիկ մի քանի պատմաբաների անուններ, որոնք իրենց գրերում հստակ նշել են Հիսուս Քրիստոսի գոյության մասին: 

Խոշորագույն հռոմեացի պատմաբան Կորնելիոս Տակիտոսը պատմում է որ 64 թվի ամռանը Քրիստոսը կուսակալ Պոնտացի Պիղատոսի կողմից մահապատժի ենթարկվեց:

Նորից հռոմեացի պատմաբան Սվետոնիոսն իր աշխատությունների մեջ հաղորդում է Քրիստոսի մասին, որպես խռովարար կամ աթեիստ: 

Պլինիոս Կրտսերը Տրայանոս կայսերին հղած զեկուցագրի մեջ նկարագրում է քրիստոնյաների կյանքը և նշում որ նրանք աղոթում են Քրիստոսին ինչպես աստծուն, այսինքն նա լսել է Քրիստոս անվամբ մարդուն: Հա նշեմ որ սա 90 - թվին է վերաբերվում: 


XX դարում հրապարակվեց ասորի իմաստուն Մարա բեն Սերապիոնի որդուն գրած նամակը, որը պատմաբաների մեծ մասը թվագրեց 75 - թվին, այդեղ Մարա բեն Սերապիոնը հստակ նշում է Քրիստոսի խաչելության փաստը: 

Գիտնական, քաղաքական գործիչ Հովսեփ Փլավիոսը որի վկայություններն ընդունվում են անգամ աթեիստական գրականության մեջ իր աշխատություններում հստակ նշում է որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին Պիղատոսը խաչեց և այլն:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ինձ թվա՞ց, թե՞ դու իրոք համաձայնվեցիր, որ Աստված ամենուր/ամենինչ է, թե՞ սխալվեցի: Քանզի, եթե համաձայնվեցիր, ուրեմն պետք է համաձայնվես նաև, որ քո աղոթքն Աստծո համար չէ: Քեզ հաղորդակից լինելու համար Աստված քո աղոթքի կարիքը չունի, որովհետև դու արդեն իսկ հաղորդակից ես նրան, դու նրան հաղորդակից չլինել ուղղակի անկարող ես: Աղոթքն իմ ու քո համար է, երրորդի ու տասներորդի համար է: Բայց մեզանից նրա համար, ով համարում է, որ առանձին է Աստծոց, աղոթքը թոկի պես մի բան է, որպեսզի Աստծո ներկայությունը չզգացողին կապի Աստծո հետ, իսկ նրա համար, ով գիտի, որ անհնար է Աստծոց առանձին լինել, աղոթքն անտեննայի պես մի բան է դառնում, որովհետև այն օգնւմ է աղոթողին ավելի կենտրոնանալ Աստծո վրա: Բայց եթե դու հիշատակածդ Հիսուսի պես վստահ ես, որ ուղղակի համակված ես Աստծով և այլ կերպ լինել անկարող ես, - ուրեմն աղոթքի կարիք էլ չունես նույնիսկ:
> 
> 
> Եկ խոսենք ոչ թե այդ մարդու, այլ քո մասին: Դու ինքդ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, որտե՞ղ է այդ մարդը. Աստծո "ներսու՞մ", թե՞ Աստծոց "դուրս": Դու ինքդ, հավատու՞մ ես արդյոք, որ հնարավոր է Աստծոց դուրս լինել: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն ի՞նչ է նշանակում "նրա աղոթքները չեն հասնի Աստծոն":
> 
> Մենք միշտ մոռանում ենք Աստծո` մարդուն տված ամենամեծ նվերի մասին, ինչն է. Կամքի Ազատություն: Սա նշանակում է, որ դու ազատ ես ընտրել, ինչ-որ ցանկանաս: Իսկ Աստված քեզ համար մեկ խոսք ունի ընդամեը` "Այո": Մնացածը քո գործն է, դու ես քո կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանն ընտրողը. ուզում ես աստվածապաշտ լինել` աստվածապաշտ ես, ուզում ես սատանայապաշտ լինել` սատանայապաշտ ես, նույնիսկ եթե ուղում ես Աստված լինել` եղիր, ուզում ես Սատանա դառնալ` դարձիր, - ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքին է: Մի մոռացիր, որ ստեղծված ես Աստծո կերպ և նմանությամբ, այսինքն արդեն իսկ Աստված ես և իհարկե` Արարիչ: Այո, դու քո կյանքի Արարիչն ես, և ուրիշ ոչ ոք: Արարիր քեզ` ինչպիսին կուզես:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ , ինչքան շատ ես գրում այնքան շատ եմ հասկանում , որ մթության մեջ եմ եղել ու այնքան էլ լավ չեմ ընկալել Աստվածաշունչը, բայց խոսքերդ իրոք որ շատ ճիշտ են :

----------

Sambitbaba (08.09.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Իսկ հիմա հարց. եթե դու ինքդ քեզ հետ ազնիվ չես, ինչու՞ պիտի սպասեմ, որ ինձ հետ ազնիվ կլինես: Չեմ կարծում, որ ինձ կամ ինչ-որ մեկին ավելի շատ ես սիրում, քան ինքդ քեզ, ինչպես ցանկացած ուրիշ մարդ:


Իսկ ինչ է դու մեկ ուրիշի էլ ավելի շատ ես սիրում քան քո եսը: Չեմ հավատա , եթե ինչ որ մեկն ասի , որ իր եսից ավելի շատ սիրում է մեկ ուրիշի եսը: Ես ազնիվ կլինեմ քեզ հետ այնքանով  որքանով դու ինձ թույլ կտաս, որ լինեմ:

----------


## Զաքար

> Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ , ինչքան շատ ես գրում այնքան շատ եմ հասկանում , որ մթության մեջ եմ եղել ու այնքան էլ լավ չեմ ընկալել Աստվածաշունչը, բայց խոսքերդ իրոք որ շատ ճիշտ են :


Աստվածաշունչը մոլորեցնում է երբ այն լրջորեն չես քննում:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.09.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Իսկ ինչ է դու մեկ ուրիշի էլ ավելի շատ ես սիրում քան քո եսը: Չեմ հավատա , եթե ինչ որ մեկն ասի , որ իր եսից ավելի շատ սիրում է մեկ ուրիշի եսը: Ես ազնիվ կլինեմ քեզ հետ այնքանով  որքանով դու ինձ թույլ կտաս, որ լինեմ:


Մարդը ոչ միայն սիրում է իր եսն այլև երբեք նրան չի կասկածում: Միակ բանն է որին մարդն իր պատմության մեջ չի կասկածել երբևէ:  :Smile:

----------

Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ու ֆիքսենք, որ Հիսուսի մասին լեգենդը (իսկ դա լեգենդ է, ոչ թե պատմական փաստ) փոխառված է եգիպտական Հորուսի ու զրադաշտական Սուշյանտի մասին լեգենդներից:


Ռայ նշածդ տեսության հայրը աստղագետ և փաստաբան Շարլ Դյուպյուիին է?

----------


## Rhayader

> Հիմա կթվարկեմ անտիկ մի քանի պատմաբաների անուններ, որոնք իրենց գրերում հստակ նշել են Հիսուս Քրիստոսի գոյության մասին: 
> 
> Խոշորագույն հռոմեացի պատմաբան Կորնելիոս Տակիտոսը պատմում է որ 64 թվի ամռանը Քրիստոսը կուսակալ Պոնտացի Պիղատոսի կողմից մահապատժի ենթարկվեց:


«Տարեգրություններ», գիրք 15, գլուխ 44: Գրվել է մ.թ. 116 թ.: Անդրադառնում է 64 թվին Հռոմ քաղաքի հրդեհին Ներոնի օրոք, նկարագրում քրիստոնյաներին («ergo abolendo rumori Nero subdidit reos et quaesitissimis poenis adfecit, quos per flagitia invisos vulgus Chrestianos appellabat. auctor nominis eius Christus Tibero imperitante per procuratorem Pontium Pilatum supplicio adfectus erat; repressaque in praesens exitiablilis superstitio rursum erumpebat, non modo per Iudaeam...»): Ինչպես տեսնում ես, պաշտոնական վերականգնման մեջ հաշվի է առնվել այն փաստը, որ քրիստոնեական շրջանում Տակիտուսի ձեռագիրը խմբագրվել է, ինչպես ցույց է տվել ուլտրամանուշակագույն լույսով ուսումնասիրությունը.



Հետևաբար, իրական տեքստում նույնիսկ քրիստոնյա տերմինը չկա. կա Chrestianos բառը, որով աղանդն բնութագրվում էր: Կոնկրետ այդ բառն ինձ անծանոթ է, ու երկու տարբեր աղբյուրներ լրիվ տարբեր թարգմանություններ բերեցին՝ նույնիսկ իմաստով լրիվ հակառակ. «The Good» ու «The Abominations»: Լատիներենի ինձանից ավելի լավ մասնագետ կպահանջվի այս հարցը ճշտելու համար, ինչևէ, դա առաջին կարևորության խնդիր չի:

Եթե դու քո բոլոր փաստարկներից ես նույն չափի տեղյակ, ինչ առաջինից, ապա ես պարզապես հրաժարվում եմ գրառմանդ շարունակությունը կարդալ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ նշածդ տեսության հայրը աստղագետ և փաստաբան Շարլ Դյուպյուիին է?


Նշածս տեսությունն այնքան մարդ է առաջ բերել, ես ինքս ներառյալ, որ դժվար է ասել, թե որն է նրա հայրը: Փաստացի, կույսի հղիանալու գաղափարը առաջին անգամ Հորուսի մասին լեգենդում է, որ այդ ժամանակ հրեաները նույնիսկ չէին էլ պլանավորվում, մեսսիանիզմի գաղափարը՝ կույսերից ծնվող երեք մեսսիաներով, զրադաշտական է, որը նույնպես շատ ավելի հին է:

----------


## Զաքար

> «Տարեգրություններ», գիրք 15, գլուխ 44: Գրվել է մ.թ. 116 թ.: Անդրադառնում է 64 թվին Հռոմ քաղաքի հրդեհին Ներոնի օրոք, նկարագրում քրիստոնյաներին («ergo abolendo rumori Nero subdidit reos et quaesitissimis poenis adfecit, quos per flagitia invisos vulgus Chrestianos appellabat. auctor nominis eius Christus Tibero imperitante per procuratorem Pontium Pilatum supplicio adfectus erat; repressaque in praesens exitiablilis superstitio rursum erumpebat, non modo per Iudaeam...»): Ինչպես տեսնում ես, պաշտոնական վերականգնման մեջ հաշվի է առնվել այն փաստը, որ քրիստոնեական շրջանում Տակիտուսի ձեռագիրը խմբագրվել է, ինչպես ցույց է տվել ուլտրամանուշակագույն լույսով ուսումնասիրությունը.
> 
> 
> 
> Հետևաբար, իրական տեքստում նույնիսկ քրիստոնյա տերմինը չկա. կա Chrestianos բառը, որով աղանդն բնութագրվում էր: Կոնկրետ այդ բառն ինձ անծանոթ է, ու երկու տարբեր աղբյուրներ լրիվ տարբեր թարգմանություններ բերեցին՝ նույնիսկ իմաստով լրիվ հակառակ. «The Good» ու «The Abominations»: Լատիներենի ինձանից ավելի լավ մասնագետ կպահանջվի այս հարցը ճշտելու համար, ինչևէ, դա առաջին կարևորության խնդիր չի:
> 
> Եթե դու քո բոլոր փաստարկներից ես նույն չափի տեղյակ, ինչ առաջինից, ապա ես պարզապես հրաժարվում եմ գրառմանդ շարունակությունը կարդալ:


Տակտիոսը քրիստոնյաներին անվանել է քրեստոնյաներ ու սա ընդունելու համար բավականին լուրջ հիմք կա դա այն որ տվայլ ժամանակ շատ հռոմեացիներ Տակտիոսի պես քրիստոնյաներին անվանում էին քրեստոնյաներ և գործ առաքելոցում էլ է նշվում, որ այդ ժամանակ դարձի եկած քրիստոնյաների և հին օրենքի կողմնակիցների մեջ բավականին կրքոտ վեճեր էին ծավալվում: Սրա մասին այլ անտիկ աշխատություններում ևս նշվում է:

----------


## Rhayader

> Տակտիոսը քրիստոնյաներին անվանել է քրեստոնյաներ ու սա ընդունելու համար բավականին լուրջ հիմք կա դա այն որ տվայլ ժամանակ շատ հռոմեացիներ Տակտիոսի պես քրիստոնյաներին անվանում էին քրեստոնյաներ և գործ առաքելոցում էլ է նշվում, որ այդ ժամանակ դարձի եկած քրիստոնյաների և հին օրենքի կողմնակիցների մեջ բավականին կրքոտ վեճեր էին ծավալվում: Սրա մասին այլ անտիկ աշխատություններում ևս նշվում է:


Քրեստոնյա բառ գոյություն չունի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ժխտում եմ բարոյականության գաղափարը:


Կրաս ժխտես, բայց էդ երևույթը գոյություն ունի… դա հասարկության գոյության արդյունք ա… դրա հիմքն ու աղբյուրն էլ կենսաբանական ա… էվոլյուցիոն կենսաբան Ֆրանս Վաալը հատուկ ուսումնասիրություն ունի դրա մասին…

----------

Sambitbaba (08.09.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Նշածս տեսությունն այնքան մարդ է առաջ բերել, ես ինքս ներառյալ, որ դժվար է ասել, թե որն է նրա հայրը: Փաստացի, կույսի հղիանալու գաղափարը առաջին անգամ Հորուսի մասին լեգենդում է, որ այդ ժամանակ հրեաները նույնիսկ չէին էլ պլանավորվում, մեսսիանիզմի գաղափարը՝ կույսերից ծնվող երեք մեսսիաներով, զրադաշտական է, որը նույնպես շատ ավելի հին է:


Ուղղակի նշածդ տեսություն XX դարում ենթարկվեց ոչնչացնող քննադատության ինչպես Արևմուտքի պրոֆեսորների կողմից ( Ադոլֆ Յուլիխեր, Յոհան Վայս, Գերման Ֆոն Զոդեն և ուրիշներ ), այնպես էլ Ռուսաստանի մի շարք պրոֆեսորների կողմից ( Դ. Խվոլսոն, Ս.Բուլգակով և Ս. Զարին ):

----------


## Զաքար

> Քրեստոնյա բառ գոյություն չունի:


Շատ անտիկ աշխատություններ կան, որոնք  ցույց են տալիս, որ տերմինը վերաբերվում է հենց քրիստոնյաներին  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, դուք ինձ նման եթե չեք կարողանում դրույթները ձևակերպել, ես արդեն ափսոսում եմ գրառումներս: Գնացի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շատ անտիկ աշխատություններ կան, որոնք  ցույց են տալիս, որ տերմինը վերաբերվում է հենց քրիստոնյաներին


Տենց, տենց, ես էլ օդի մեջ կրակեմ էլի։

Երևի կլինեն աշխատություններ, որոնք ցույց են տալիս, որ ոռիստոնյա տերմինը վերաբերում է հենց քրիստոնյաներին։

----------

Rhayader (07.09.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ժող, դուք ինձ նման եթե չեք կարողանում դրույթները ձևակերպել, ես արդեն ափսոսում եմ գրառումներս: Գնացի:
> 
> Մեֆ, խոսքս քեզ չի վերաբերում: Քո դեպքում ավելի կիրառելի է «շան տեղ չդնել» արտահայտությունը:


Համոզմունքի համար պետք է մինչև անգամ այրվել խարույկի վրա:
Համոզմունքի համար պետք է խաչվել, բայց չհրաժարվել:
Դու սրանց ենթական էիր Ռայ, այդ ինչպես դարձար լայնորեն հայտնի Աստվածաշնչյան խոսքերի գերին ` Շատ իմաստության մեջ շատ է թախիծը և ով բազմապատկում է ճանաչողությունը, բազմապատկում է կսկիծը:

----------


## Զաքար

> Տենց, տենց, ես էլ օդի մեջ կրակեմ էլի։
> 
> Երևի կլինեն աշխատություններ, որոնք ցույց են տալիս, որ ոռիստոնյա տերմինը վերաբերում է հենց քրիստոնյաներին։


Քաոսի մեջ ես եղբայր:
Հանիր մտքերդ էնտրոպիայի վիճակից ու այլևս օդի մեջ չես կրակի:  :Smile:

----------

Գորտուկ (08.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Համոզմունքի համար պետք է մինչև անգամ այրվել խարույկի վրա:
> Համոզմունքի համար պետք է խաչվել, բայց չհրաժարվել:
> Դու սրանց ենթական էիր Ռայ, այդ ինչպես դարձար լայնորեն հայտնի Աստվածաշնչյան խոսքերի գերին ` Շատ իմաստության մեջ շատ է թախիծը և ով բազմապատկում է ճանաչողությունը, բազմապատկում է կսկիծը:


Օքեյ, այրվիր խարույկի վրա, խաչվի և այլն, ու արա դա ինքնուրույն, առանց իմ մասնակցության:

Բայց երբ ինչ-որ աղբյուր ես ցիտում, գոնե աղբյուրդ կարդա սկզբում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Առաջին դարի ոչ մի հիշատակում չկա Իզյա Իոսիպովիչի պատմական գոյության մասին, ավելին՝ Նազարեթ քաղաքը երկրորդ դարի կեսերին է կառուցվել, առաջին դարում ընդհանրապես գոյություն չուներ:


Ռայ, ժամանակին մի տեղ հանդիպել եմ, որ հավանաբար Հիսուս ոչ թե նազարեթացի էր, այլ նազովրե (կարծես թե` "Աստծոն նվիրված", չէ՞), ինչպես և իր մորաքրոջ տղա Հովհաննես Մկրտիչը: Հովհաննեսի նազովե լինելու մասին Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է, իսկ թե ինչու՞ Հիսուսի նազովրե լինելու մասին չի ասվում, կարծում եմ, կարելի է ենթադրել: 

Եվ հետո չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ եք կպած պնդում, թե Հիսուս` նազարեթցի է, որտեղի՞ց եք դա վերցնում: Աստվածաշնչում առնվազն երկու տեղ ասվոում է, որ նա ծնվել է Բեթհեղեմում: Եվ մի՞թե այդ պատճառով չէր, որ Հերովդեսը Բեթհեղեմում մանուկների ջարդ կազմակերպեց: Ինչու՞ ոչ թե Նազարեթում, որն իրոք որ, կարծս թե գոյություն էլ չուներ... :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես ժխտում եմ բարոյականության գաղափարը:


Օքեյ, ժխտիր, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց գոնե հանուն արդարության, աստվածաշնչյան անտրամաբանական սարսափները մարդու աչք խոթելուց բացի, չի՞ կարելի մի փոքր էլ տրամաբանական ու խելքին մոտ տեղերի մասին խոսել, - թող նույնիսկ լեգենի ձևով:

Թե՞ տրամաբանությունն էլ ես ժխտում... :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամվել ես կարդացել եմ և Հին և Նոր Կտակարանները:


Ուրեմն, Գորտուկ ջան, վերհիշիր հինկտակարանային սարսափները, որոնք թե Յեհովան ինքն է գործում, թե խորհուրդ է տալիս Մովսեսին: Ամբողջը վերընթերցելու կարիք էլ չունես, կարդա միայն Ելիցը...

----------

Գորտուկ (08.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ , ինչքան շատ ես գրում այնքան շատ եմ հասկանում , որ մթության մեջ եմ եղել ու այնքան էլ լավ չեմ ընկալել Աստվածաշունչը, բայց խոսքերդ իրոք որ շատ ճիշտ են :


Ուրեմն, ժամանակն է դուրս գալ Մութ անտառի ճահիճից, սիրելիս... :Wink:

----------

Գորտուկ (08.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Տենց, տենց, ես էլ օդի մեջ կրակեմ էլի։
> 
> Երևի կլինեն աշխատություններ, որոնք ցույց են տալիս, որ ոռիստոնյա տերմինը վերաբերում է հենց քրիստոնյաներին։


Աթեիստ ջան, կներես խոսքերիս համար, իհարկե, բայց չհարցնել չեմ կարող: Դու մի կողմ, գիտենք, որ դու աթեիստների աթեիստն ես, բայց… ասա, խնդրում եմ, ծնողներդ, կամ պապ ու տատըդ, կամ նրանց նախորդները, կամ նրանց, - նրանք է՞լ էդ ասածդ բառից են, թե՞ դուք բոլորդ էլ, յոթերորդ պորտից սկսած, արդեն իսկ աթիստ եք եղել:

Ասածս ինչ է, եղբայր. լավ, թքած մեր վրա, բայց մեր նախնիներին գոնե եկ հարգենք, ի՜նչ կլինի...

----------

Գորտուկ (08.09.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սամվել ես կարդացել եմ և Հին և Նոր Կտակարանները:


Դրա փոխարեն, սիրելի Գորտուկ, ավելի լավ կլիներ մանկական հոգեբանության մասին մասնագիտական  գրքեր կարդայիր, որ իմանայիր՝ մոտդ եկած երեխեքին ոնց օգնես։

----------

մարդագայլուկ (08.09.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ջան, կներես խոսքերիս համար, իհարկե, բայց չհարցնել չեմ կարող: Դու մի կողմ, գիտենք, որ դու աթեիստների աթեիստն ես, բայց… ասա, խնդրում եմ, ծնողներդ, կամ պապ ու տատըդ, կամ նրանց նախորդները, կամ նրանց, - նրանք է՞լ էդ ասածդ բառից են, թե՞ դուք բոլորդ էլ, յոթերորդ պորտից սկսած, արդեն իսկ աթիստ եք եղել:
> 
> Ասածս ինչ է, եղբայր. լավ, թքած մեր վրա, բայց մեր նախնիներին գոնե եկ հարգենք, ի՜նչ կլինի...


1. Երբ ինձ Լ*ոռ*ու մարզում *ոռ*ափափուկ էին հյուրասիրում, ես չվիրավորվեցի, մենակ 2 տառի որոշակի համադրությունը դեռ վիրավորանք չի։ Եթե նորմալ եք համարում քրիստոս բառում մեկ տառի փոփոխությունը, ուրեմն նորմալ կարող է լինել և 2 տառինը։
 2. Երևի կզարմանաս, բայց իմ շրջապատում ես քրիստոնյա չգիտեմ, սաղ դասական հայ հավատացյալ են, որոնց եկեղեցին առավոտից իրիկուն համոզում ա, թե իրանք քրիստոնյա են։ Բայց դե ի՞նչ քրիստոնյա, եթե կյանքում աստվածաշունչ բացած չկա, աստվածաշնչյան տեքստերից մի քիչ ծանոթ ա մենակ նոր կտակարանին, էն էլ ֆիլմերից ու մուլտերից։

----------

Quyr Qery (20.12.2016), Rhayader (08.09.2014), Skeptic (08.09.2014), Վահե-91 (08.09.2014), Տրիբուն (08.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես էլ վերջերս պարզեցի, որ մեր հարգարժան պապերն ու տատերը տղա երեխային, որից հետո տղա է ծնվում, ոսկեշալակ էին անվանում, իսկ եթե իրենից հետո աղջիկ էր ծնվում՝ կներեք ֆրանսերենս, ք**աշալակ: Այնպես որ, «մեր մեծերին հարգենք» դոգման եկեք մի կողմ դնենք. ամեն մարդու հարգում են առանձին՝ ըստ իր արժանիքների:

----------

Skeptic (08.09.2014), Աթեիստ (08.09.2014), Վոլտերա (08.09.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տակտիոսը* քրիստոնյաներին անվանել է քրեստոնյաներ ու սա ընդունելու համար բավականին լուրջ հիմք կա ....


Մեղա-մեղա, Տակիտոսն էլ էր հայ ....  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Եթե իրան ի նկատի ունես, ու ոչ թե ոմն Տակտիոսի, որին երևէ մենակ դու ես կարդացել, եղբայր:

----------


## Զաքար

> Մեղա-մեղա, Տակիտոսն էլ էր հայ .... 
> 
> Եթե իրան ի նկատի ունես, ու ոչ թե ոմն Տակտիոսի, որին երևէ մենակ դու ես կարդացել, եղբայր:


Տրիբուն ջան ոչ մի լուրջ հետազոտող չի կարող այդպիսի վկայության կողքով անցնել: Այդպիսի վկայության արժեքը պատմության մեջ երևի միայն առասպելաբաններն են փորձում նվազեցնել: Եթե հետազոտողը պատմաբան է ապա նա հեշտությամբ սխալը կգտնի նախ մտքի մեջ... Ի դեպ քեզ հետազոտության մի նրբություն ասեմ, հետազոտողը միշտ նկատում է, որ հավատացիալը ձեռք չի բարձրացնի իր հավատի վրա ինչպես Տակիտոսն է նոր ուսմունքի մասին արտահայտում կոպտություն ու ատելություն: 
Տակիտոսի մեջբերումները այդ թվի նոր ուսմունքի մասին մեջբերվում են նաև այլ պատմաբաների կողմից, սա էլ  լուրջ հետազոտողը չի անտեսում ինչպես առասպելաբանը:

----------


## Զաքար

Ժող թող ոչ ոքի չթվա թե ես Քրիստոսի պատմական գոյությունն եմ ապացուցում, ոչ ես ընդամենն անտիկ փաստերն եմ մեջ բերում, քանզի նրա գոյությունն ինձ բնավ չի հետաքրքրում :

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան ոչ մի լուրջ հետազոտող չի կարող այդպիսի վկայության կողքով անցնել: Այդպիսի վկայության արժեքը պատմության մեջ երևի միայն առասպելաբաններն են փորձում նվազեցնել: Եթե հետազոտողը պատմաբան է ապա նա հեշտությամբ սխալը կգտնի նախ մտքի մեջ... Ի դեպ քեզ հետազոտության մի նրբություն ասեմ, հետազոտողը միշտ նկատում է, որ հավատացիալը ձեռք չի բարձրացնի իր հավատի վրա ինչպես Տակիտոսն է նոր ուսմունքի մասին արտահայտում կոպտություն ու ատելություն: 
> Տակիտոսի մեջբերումները այդ թվի նոր ուսմունքի մասին մեջբերվում են նաև այլ պատմաբաների կողմից, սա էլ  լուրջ հետազոտողը չի անտեսում ինչպես առասպելաբանը:


Զաքար ջան, Տակիտոսը գրել ա լատիներեն: Լատիներենում քրիստոնյա բառը գրվում ա christianus, կամ խոսքի ասենք chrestianus, որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ արտասանվում ա էլի քրիստիանուս, քանի որ երկու դեպքում էլ բառի արմատը հունարեն Χρῑστός-ն ա, որը արտասանվում ա Խրիստոս, ու հունարեն նշանակում ա Օծյալ: Էտ մարդու անունը Հիսուս էր, որին հետո անվանել են Հիսուս Օծյալ, Ιησούς Χριστός, Հիսուս Խրիստոս կամ հայերեն արտասանությամբ Քրիստոս: Այսինքն, քրեստոս ու հետևապես նաև քրեստոնյա ձև ի սկզբանե գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող, քանի որ իմաստազրկում ա Հիսուսին:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.09.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զաքար ջան, Տակիտոսը գրել ա լատիներեն: Լատիներենում քրիստոնյա բառը գրվում ա christianus, կամ խոսքի ասենք chrestianus, որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ արտասանվում ա էլի քրիստիանուս, քանի որ երկու դեպքում էլ բառի արմատը հունարեն Χρῑστός-ն ա, որը արտասանվում ա Խրիստոս, ու հունարեն նշանակում ա Օծյալ: Էտ մարդու անունը Հիսուս էր, որին հետո անվանել են Հիսուս Օծյալ, Ιησούς Χριστός, Հիսուս Խրիստոս կամ հայերեն արտասանությամբ Քրիստոս: Այսինքն, քրեստոս ու հետևապես նաև քրեստոնյա ձև ի սկզբանե գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող, քանի որ իմաստազրկում ա Հիսուսին:


Տրիբուն ջան, 100% համաձայն եմ… բառերը իսկզբանե չեն լինում, այլ առաջանում են ըստ պահանջի ու հանգամանքների… բայց պնդում եղավ թե քրիստոնյա բառ *գոյություն չունի*… կարելի ա ասել չի ունեցել, բայց հիմա կա… էդ բառը որի սկզբաղբյուրը դու նշեցիր վերաիմաստավորվել ա ու դառել ա էն ինչ որ էսօր կա… բոլոր բառերն են տենց…

----------

Տրիբուն (08.09.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, 100% համաձայն եմ… բառերը իսկզբանե չեն լինում, այլ առաջանում են ըստ պահանջի ու հանգամանքների… բայց պնդում եղավ թե քրիստոնյա բառ *գոյություն չունի*… կարելի ա ասել չի ունեցել, բայց հիմա կա… էդ բառը որի սկզբաղբյուրը դու նշեցիր վերաիմաստավորվել ա ու դառել ա էն ինչ որ էսօր կա… բոլոր բառերն են տենց…


Հաաաաաա...  :LOL:  Փաստորեն ես զրույցի իմաստը չեմ ըմբռնել  :LOL:  Էս արդեն լուրջ ա ընգեր, ծերանում եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հաաաաաա...  Փաստորեն ես զրույցի իմաստը չեմ ըմբռնել  Էս արդեն լուրջ ա ընգեր, ծերանում եմ:


վաբշե տօ… իրանք ասում են Հիսուս Քրիստոս անունով մարդ գոյություն չի ունեցել… տենց որ նայենք Հովհաննես Մկրտիչ էլ գոյություն չի ունեցել… եղել ա Հիսուս և Հովհաննես… հետո ավելացրել են երևի… տենց շատ ա լինում, Դարբինյան կամ Տեր-եսիմինչյան, բժշկյան… 

չեմ կարծում որ սա բանավեճի նյութ ա… 

Հիսուսը որպես անձ գոյություն ունեցել ա ուղղակի առանց էդ ֆոկուսնիկությունների… ինքն իմ կարծիքով challenge ա արել ժամանակին տիրող կրոնն ու համոզմունքները որոնք դոգմայի են վերածվել… ոչ մի տարօրինակ կամ անհավանական բան ստեղ չեմ տեսնում… Էյնշտեյնն էլ ա challenge ֆիզիկան, Դարվինը՝ կենսաբանությունը…

----------

Գորտուկ (09.09.2014), Տրիբուն (08.09.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Զաքար ջան, Տակիտոսը գրել ա լատիներեն: Լատիներենում քրիստոնյա բառը գրվում ա christianus, կամ խոսքի ասենք chrestianus, որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ արտասանվում ա էլի քրիստիանուս, քանի որ երկու դեպքում էլ բառի արմատը հունարեն Χρῑστός-ն ա, որը արտասանվում ա Խրիստոս, ու հունարեն նշանակում ա Օծյալ: Էտ մարդու անունը Հիսուս էր, որին հետո անվանել են Հիսուս Օծյալ, Ιησούς Χριστός, Հիսուս Խրիստոս կամ հայերեն արտասանությամբ Քրիստոս: Այսինքն, քրեստոս ու հետևապես նաև քրեստոնյա ձև ի սկզբանե գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող, քանի որ իմաստազրկում ա Հիսուսին:


Տրիբուն ջան բառախաղով կարծում եմ պետք չէ զբաղվել, քանի որ բառից հետո Տակիտոսի շարադրած միտքը և այլ պատմիչներից ստացած տեղեկությունները հստակ ասում են թե բառն ում էր վերաբերվում: 
Ժամանակին Քրիտոնյաների Աստծուն անվանել են `Էլոհիմներ, Ադոնայ,  բայց այսօր բոլորին հայտնի է, որ այդ անունները վերաբերվել են Եհովային:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երևի ճիշտ կլիներ այս գրառումն անել Ժառի բացած "Մտորումներում", բայց այնտեղ կարծիքներն արգելված են, իսկ ես կուզենայի լսել կարծիքներ այս մասին… 


ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵԱԿԱՆ   ՏԻԵԶԵՐԱԺՈՂՈՎՆԵՐԸ


Փաստորեն քրիստոնեական Տիեզերաժողովներից սկսվեց քրիստոնեական եկեղեցական համակարգը։ Տիեզերաժաղովները՝ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցու բարձրագույն հոգևորականության համագումարներն են։ Այնտեղ քննարկվում և հիմնվում են աստվածաբանական, հոգևոր-քաղաքական, կանոնադրական բնույթի հարցեր ու որոշումներ։ Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին ճանաչում է միայն առաջին յոթը նրանցից, որոնք տեղի են ունեցել մինչև եկեղեցիների բաժանումը (իններորդ դար)։

Վերջերս մի հոդված ընկավ աչքիս այս Տիեզերաժողովների մասին, որոնցից որոշ բաներ շատ հետաքրքրեցին ինձ, ու ինձ թվաց նաև, որ ոմանց ևս հետաքրքիր կլիներ պարզել որոշ հարցեր այս թեմայով։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ մեր հարգելի Հովարսն էլ վերադարձել է արձակուրդից, հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել նրա, ինչպես նաև մեր այլ հնարավոր հավատացյալների կարծիքները հարցի վերաբերյալ։



*Առաջին Տիեզերաժողով -  325 թ. Նիկիա* 

Արիոսականությունն ընդունվել է որպես հերետիկոսական ուսմունք քրիստոնեության մեջ (վերջինս դավանում էր, որ Հիսուս Աստված չէ, այլ մարդ՝ ընտրված Աստծո կողմից)։ Ձայների մեծամասնությամբ Հիսուս Քրիստոս հայտարարվում է Աստված։

Բայց ինչն է ամենակարևորն այս Տիեզերական ժողովում. թվով 318 բարձր խավի հոգևորականներ, ավելի քան երեք հարյուր գրքերից (բազմաթիվ ավետարաններ, գրեր, թղթեր և այլն) ընտրեցին մոտ յոթ տասնյակը և  կազմեցին Աստվածաշունչը։ Եվ ամենահետաքրքիրն է, թե ինչպե՞ս…
Հոգևորականները որոշեցին երկար-բարակ գլուխ չցավեցնել այդ հարցի վրա։ Ուղղակի վերցրեցին բոլոր գրքերը, լցրեցին տաճարի գահի տակ և աղոթեցին Աստծոն, որ. “աստվածա-ներշնչված գրքերը հայտնվեն գահի վրա, իսկ աստվածա-չը-ներշնչվածները մնան գահի տակ”։ Հետո կողպեցին դռներն ու գնացին։ 
Եվ, պատկերացնու՞մ եք, հենց այդպես էլ եղավ։ Աստվածահաճո գրքերն առավոտյան հոգատարորեն հայտնվել էին գահի վրա։ Բայց մինչև օրս էլ գաղտնիք է, թե ու՞մ մոտ էր մնացել դռան բանալին…


*Երկրորդ Տիեզերաժողով –  381 թ. Կոնստանդնուպոլիս*

Կրկին հերքվել է արիոսականությունը և հաստատվել է Սուրբ Երրորդությունը, իսկ ներկա գտնվող բարձր խավի հոգևորականության (150 հոգի) համարյա կեսը՝ նրանք, ովքեր հրաժարվել են Հիսուսին ընդունել որպես Աստված, - ուղղակի սպանվել են։


*Երրորդ Տիեզերաժողով -  431 թ. Եփեսոս* 

Նորից լիքը վեճեր Հիսուսի մարդ թե աստված լինելու շուրջ, հականեստորականություն և այլն… Բայց մի շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա. *Ունի՞ արդյոք հոգի… կինը։*  Չէ՞ որ Աստված սկզբում ստեղծել է տղամարդուն իր կերպ և նմանությամբ, իսկ հետո, նրա կողոսկրից, նոր միայն կնոջն է ստեղծել, ինչը շատ ավելի պրոզաիկ է։ Եվ ընդամենը մի ձայնի առավելությամբ այնուամենայնիվ որոշվել է, որ կինը ևս զուրկ չէ հոգուց։ Բայց… Եթե ըստ հրեական Տալմուդի տղամարդը կարող է վարվել կնոջ հետ ինչպես մի կտոր մսի հետ, Աստվածաշունչն էլ առանձնապես չի տարբերվում նրանից։ Բավական է նայել քրիստոնեական տոհմաբանությունը. – “Աբրահամը ծնեց Իսահակին, Իսահակը ծնեց Հակոբին և այլն”։ Երեխաների ծննդաբերությանը կինը որպես օրենք, չի մասնակցում։


Քանի որ Հայ եկեղեցիներն ընդունում են այս երեք Տիեզերաժողովները միայն, կանգ առնենք սրանց վրա։ Բայց և այնպես, չի կարելի չխոսել նաև մի շատ կարևոր փաստի մասին.


*Հինգերորդ Տիեզերաժողով -  553 թ. Կոնստանդնուպոլիս*

Վերջնականապես մերժվեց վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը և, ցավալի է իհարկե, բայց դրանով բնականաբար մերժվեց հոգու հավերժական լինելու գաղափարն էլ… 

(Չէ, ինչ խոսք, որ մեր տերտերներն ու հավատացյալները կասեն, թե ես ստում եմ, որովհետև իրականում նրանք հոգին հավերժ են համարում։ Այո, հավերժ են համարում։ Բայց գիտե՞ք, թե ինչպիսին է այդ հավերժությունը… ինչ-որ կցկտուր, կիսատ-պռատ, միակողմանի հավերժություն է ըստ իս… Որովհետև նրանք միահամուռ պնդում են, որ մինչև մարդու ծնվելը նրա հոգին գոյություն չի ունեցել. Հոգին ծնվում է մարդու հետ միասին, իսկ դրանից հետո միայն կարող է հավերժ լինել։ Ժողովուրդ, պատկերացնու՞մ եք այս աբսուրդը… հավերժ մի բան, որն ինչ-որ ժամանակ չի եղել։ Է, եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն եկեք պատկերացնենք նաև հավեժ մի բան, որը երբևիցէ չի՞ լինի։ Եվ ուրեմն մեր մասին էլ կարող ենք ասել, որ մենք էլ ապրում ենք ութսուն, կամ հարյուր տարի տևող հավերժական կյանքո՞վ… Երնեկ մեզ։)

Բյուզանդական իմպերատոր Յուստինիանը կարգադրեց հանել Աստվածաշնչից վերամարմնավորման մասին ուսմունքը (չնայած կան տեղեր, որնք այնուհանդերձ մնացել են և լավ էլ հասկանալի են)։

Իմպերատոր Կոնստանտինը հիմնում է “Կորեկտորիա” անունը կրող կազմակերպությունը, որն սկսում է “ուղղել” բոլոր ավետարանները։ Արդյունքում արամեյական լեզվով գրված բոլոր տեքստերը համարվում են հերետիկոսություններ և տրվում են կրակի՜… Մնում են միայն հունարեն լեզվով գրվածները, որոնցից ամենավաղը գրվել է 331 թվականին՝ առաջին Տիեզերաժողովից վեց տարի հետո միայն…

Այսինքն, Հիսուսի մահից հետո 300 տարիների ընթացքում գրված տեղեկությունների, եզրակացությունների մի հսկայական շերտ ոչնչացվել է, վարի է տրվել… Ոչնչացրել են Հիսուսի կյանքի մասին տեղեկությունները 12-ից մինչև 30 տարեկանը, չնայած մնացել է Տիբեթյան Ավետարանը, որը պատմում է Հիսուսի ճանապարհորդությունների մասին Նեպալ, Հնդկաստան, Պարսկաստան, Վեդայական Ռուսիայի դոլմենների մոտ։ Բայց գնա այսօր, փորձիր հավատացնել ոչ միայն հավատացյալներին, այլ նաև աթեիստներին, որ նման բաներ իրոք մնացել են աշխարհում։ Ոչ-ոչ-ոչ։ Այս հարցում աթեիստներն իրենց համար էլ աննկատելիորեն դարձել են հավատացյալների համախոհները…


Մի խոսքով։
Ահա այն հիմնական տեղեկությունները, որոնք նախկինում անծանոթ էին ինձ։ Ու ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը որևէ արդարացուցիչ բան ասեր սրանց վերաբերյալ։

Հը՞ն… :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.09.2014), Արէա (21.09.2014), Ուլուանա (25.09.2014), Տրիբուն (22.09.2014)

----------


## Har-am

ես իմ կյանքով Աստծուն եմ պարտական, քանի անգամա կյանքս մազից կախված եղել, փրկվել եմ լռիվ ՙՙպատահական՚՚:  Աստծու ներկայությունը ու օգնությունը իկ կյանքում միշտ եմ զգացել, իսկ են մարդիկ ով պնդում ու համոզումա Աստված չկա, կասեմ եթե դուք մի բան չունեք էդ չի նշանակում, որ դա գոյություն չունի:

----------

Ավետիք (20.03.2018), Յոհաննես (19.12.2016)

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում

Ենթարկում է փորձությունների

----------


## Arjo

Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում:
Աստված ինձ տվել է լավ ծնողներ ու երջանիկ մանկություն

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ի՞նչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում:
> Աստված ինձ տվել է լավ ծնողներ ու երջանիկ մանկություն


Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ, Արջո ջան:

Ծնողներիդ դու ես ընտրում նախքան քո նյութական աշխարհ գալը:
Երջանիկ մանկություն քեզ ծնողներդ են տալիս:

Աստված քեզ ուրիշ լիքը բաներ տվել է հաստատ, բայց ավելի լավ է իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչել: 
Թե չէ մենք սովոր ենք ձեռքներս լվանալ, պառկել թախտին ու ամեն ինչի շառը գցել Աստծո վրա. խեղճ Աստված, դե արի ու էդ ամենի տակից դուրս ասրի...

----------

Smokie (14.12.2020)

----------

